#ubports 2018-01-01
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> Now happy new year to all of you
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> Happy new year, everybody
<tgBot> <rémus Rome> Bonne année
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Happy New Year 🍹
<tgBot> <Martin> Happy new year 🐧
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> Happy 2018!
<tgBot> <M4rtijn> Happy new year from the Netherlands!
<tgBot> <aorzh> Happy New Year from Ukraine!
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> @M4rtijn There is a Dutch UBports group as well, you can join if you want to. t.me/UBports_NL
<tgBot> <Ebrcnec> Happy new year from Argentina!!!
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Happy new year from the Czech Rep. (@milkor73 )
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Ebrcnec, Happy feliz feliz, en 2 horas y 20min!
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Happy 2018 from Edinburgh to us, the most righteous phone hackers and users on planet Earth <3
<tgBot> <RoccoOPO> (Sticker, 482x512) https://irc.ubports.com/I0WAGEEp/file_3436
<tgBot> <gostranger> Happy New year
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> but no! @exar_kun and I are still enjoying the sweet pages of UBports history back here in 2017,...
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> That's how we Euros felt while the Aussies and Kiwis led the time travel adventures into the future!
<tgBot> <Howard> Happy New Year you bunch of lovely lads and ladies!
<tgBot> <Plopen> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Xr00sqVw/file_3437.webp
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I think we are the last time zone and we still have about 4 annoying hours left.  Ialways go to sleep by 10pm but UBports has made me excited enough that I might actually make it to the cliche midnight hour :)  I must say UBports must have impacted me...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Actually, to be honest, i'm spending the last few hours of this year on UBports right now.  I'm brainstorming....and putting the storm to paper..
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> 1.75 hours left here
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> lucky.
<tgBot> <dohbee> poor trees.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> but no... @exar_kun just figured out that, even though they don't say it anywhere, that View Your Mind (mind mapping software) is availiable via sudo apt install vym  (of course it doesn't show up in the bloomin' software centre).  No trees died for this test
<tgBot> <Javacookies> When we move to Qt5.9, apps and OS components must be updated/recompiled to take advantage of this right?
<tgBot> <AresMinos> What was this about? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YGfwLqaVa0&t=1819s
<tgBot> <Javacookies> just a noob poser developer here asking 😝
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @AresMinos, Someone tweeted Lunduke to say we were mad at hom
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> ... That's about it.
<tgBot> <AresMinos> oh, but he still dissed the whole project unfortunately. Here is the right link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YGfwLqaVa0&t=3708s
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It happens
<tgBot> <AresMinos> oh well, I like Lunduke but he lives outside of a normal users perspective
<tgBot> <AresMinos> on second thought, outside of any users perspective, a retro one maybe :O
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Tldr.. let's ignore whole thing
<tgBot> <peternerlich> IT'S OVER!! At least here in Germany. It's finally quieted up and our dog worked up the courage to display strong intent to finally go and release the pheromone filled waste products of his body at trees...
<tgBot> <peternerlich> woow, no one reading this for five minutes huh? Only happening once a year...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> 30 minutes
<tgBot> bneo99 was added by: bneo99
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Heyyyyyy!
<tgBot> <bneo99> heyyyy
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> What's up?
<tgBot> <bneo99> nothing haha... opened my telegram in ages and found out that you guys switched to a supergroup so thought i might as well join
<tgBot> <bneo99> :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well... Welcome! (Again)
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Oh, a lot more changed since that...
<tgBot> <bneo99> Is the old group still being used? As in for asking questions regarding porting and stuff
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, it's certainly there
<tgBot> <peternerlich> You'r not new, but still, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome, since so much changed
<tgBot> <bneo99> okay, thanks!
<tgBot> <peternerlich> e.g. make sure you are subscribed to the news channel, check out if any of the language groups appeal to you...
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @peternerlich, there seems to be a bug regarding this indicator @Flohack
<tgBot> <peternerlich> (Photo, 540x574) https://irc.ubports.com/rNAOq5D6/file_3439.jpg
<tgBot> <bneo99> Im kinda lost since last time when i was porting we have yet to have halium. Currently to get Ubports should I just try to port halium then use the ubports rootfs or is there still a way to port ubports like how it was on the early stages
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hap-hap-happy new year!
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/AOyGkniw/file_3440
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @bneo99, I guess you could use the 'old way', but Halium shouldn't be too far removed from a 5.1 tree
<tgBot> <bneo99> I'm currently trying to use the Halium method as the device im trying to port (Nvidia Shieldtablet) has stable android 7.1.2 . But based on my previous experience on using both methods I can never get the device to boot the boot.img that I compiled
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @AresMinos, he called the project 'terribly uninteresting'.  That's funny because that's EXACTLY how I described his show to a few people just before he released that comment.  This guy is a class A _ (insert your favourite adjective) and what's most important is that we need to stop valuing guys like this and OMG Ubuntu as legitimate media sources.  Because they aren't.  They are just a stream of opinion like any other blogger with a keyboard
<tgBot> microphone.   … But... The Ubuntu Touch Audiocast is the *authorized voice* of All Things Ubuntu (and Ubuntu Touch) starting ...well... right now.  I just authorized myself.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> can I please get a second stamp of authorization?  Anyone will do.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> now that we've all dissed each other, at least he is covering free/open stuff sometimes so let's just eat the meat and spit out the bones
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> was that your inner Durst releasing?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @bneo99, I'm working on some changes to Ubuntu Touch so we can use hybris-boot, which is much simpler than the old initrd
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Brings pros and cons, hopefully I can make the cons less... Con.
<tgBot> <bneo99> okay
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But anyway, it has some better debugging capabilities
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And you'd use it to test the port initially anyway, so maybe you can figure out why it won't boot.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> did you finally get your new years?  we're still waiting this thing out
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> phew.  now that's finally done let's do 2018
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> oh wait.  i still have another few hours here..
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'd love to stay up with you... But at the same time I really wouldn't.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> enjoy the zzz
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I will
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Good morning and Happy New year to everyone!!! 🤘
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> almost, Sami, almost
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> 1 hour left for this zone :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I have not been awake for new years in about 10 years.  I think I'll keep my tradition.  :)  gnight!
<tgBot> <samitormanen> 😃👍
<tgBot> <ebetonro> Happy new year guys!
<tgBot> <neothethird> Happy new year, everyone!
<tgBot> A was added by: A
<tgBot> <lastdon82> Happy New Year everyone
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> Happy New Year!
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/oxDFGiLo/file_3441.mp4
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @A, Welcome A! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> @AresMinos, it was my twitter post .. 🤡
<tgBot> <Mattia> Happy New year guys!!!!!
<tgBot> <jeffangelion> Welp, guess I still alive
<tgBot> <Callum Pearson> @Mr_Doge, Who is he? Why was Donald Trump on his show?
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> @Callum Pearson, he is lunduke, a journalist (kinda) and he does that every thursday
<tgBot> <Stereofont> https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/jan/01/silicon-valley-eating-soul-google-facebook-tech
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> @Stereofont, i stopped using fb, instagram, and snapchat,
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Mr_Doge, same++
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> i will be exiting whatsapp soon,
<tgBot> <vanyasem> shame you haven't already ;)
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> @vanyasem, my girl is on there ... :P.. but things are not going so nice  so .....
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Mr_Doge, I didn't start 😎
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/gWJ4yGyq/file_3443.mp4
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/n0hWQ3ZL/file_3444.mp4
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> Instagram is cool for posting weird stuff under a fake name
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> Especially when there is Instsgraph
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> Instagraph*
<tgBot> Chauhansukram was added by: Chauhansukram
<tgBot> <Chauhansukram> Sukram Arya: … I love Linux and I want ubuntu on my phone HTC 526G plus... can you suggest me how to flash on HTC. Is this safe ???
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Welcome @Chauhansukram! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed.
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> @Chauhansukram, you have to build it first
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> if it is not already build
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> *built
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Yep, it's not in https://ubports.com/page/devices. From the FAQ: If you should want to get involved in porting, this guide (https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/UBports-Development-Information) might be of interest.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Chauhansukram, It is not like a ROM with TWRP. Your phone has only 1Gb of RAM and a Mediatek processor, so it is totally unsuitable. Do not waste time on it
<tgBot> <peternerlich> On that notice, what would the road be to try and make a low end fork?
<tgBot> <peternerlich> e.g. with lubuntu as base
<tgBot> <dohbee> Don't. Just fix the bugs
<tgBot> <peternerlich> No, I'm aware this will not get made, certainly not through me, but as a thought experiment, how hard would it be? (as in: how, "very"?) What makes UT not comparable wih Android devices (other than that it's simply targeting high end devices and convergence etc.)? Is it just the whole abstraction stuff?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I suppose the abstraction process is so resource intensive that there has to be a big payoff, to justify all that effort? Lite and minimal would seem like a let down?
<tgBot> <dohbee> No. It's not abstraction. It's just in need of optimization and bug fixes
<tgBot> <dohbee> E4.5 is 1GB and mtk, and Ubuntu worked fine on it
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Yes, I have it as a daily driver
<tgBot> <peternerlich> It works... ok
<tgBot> <Stereofont> For an individual to tackle MTK would be unwise though
<tgBot> <dohbee> Well, sure. Mediatek is awful. But to outright say a port isn't worth it because 1GB, is not good.
<tgBot> <dohbee> If there's no kernel/device trees, a port isn't feasible. But if they are available, then I don't see why one couldn't port.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, I am guessing that most would want to run Anbox ultimately and it seems that 1Gb of RAM wouldn't cut it, even with optimisation?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, It would probably be fine. The reason Anbox isn't getting supported on the E4.5 and such, is because of the kernel, not the RAM.
<tgBot> <dohbee> Anbox requires changes to the kernel, and I think those changes need 3.10+ kernel. so any device that's stuck on 3.4 (android 4.4 kernel) won't get it.
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> The patches are simple enough to backport though
<tgBot> <dohbee> well if someone wants to backport them, that's great. but my understanding was that the core ubports devs do not want to take on the extra burden of maintaining that
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Yeah.. nevertheless, ubports devs will have to do that for e.g hammerhead kernel (considering it's core device...) Or maybe not .. I am not sure
<tgBot> <dohbee> i think hammerhead can run newer kernel
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> No :-( there is 3.10 kernel somewhere but it's broken beyond repair..
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> At some point though you'll be able to use mainline kernel.. 😛
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> I'm adding bits and pieces in mainline
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Just got display working this holidays
<tgBot> <AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko> Useless
<tgBot> <AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko> You cannot just boot hammerhead on a newer kernel
<tgBot> <AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko> In the kernel you have dtbs and camera stack
<tgBot> <dohbee> sure you can
<tgBot> <dohbee> boot != use all hardware
<tgBot> <AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko> Dtbs, fine but until you get the camera stack right
<tgBot> <AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko> It won't even boot
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Uhhh
<tgBot> <AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko> @bhushanshah, Personal experience
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> I totally have idea of what I'm talking about
<tgBot> <AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko> Unless you can add the camera changes it won't boot
<tgBot> <dohbee> that makes no sense
<tgBot> <AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko> @bhushanshah, Implies you don't
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tgBot> <dohbee> i can completely remove the camera module and my phone will still boot
<tgBot> <AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko> @dohbee, Go ahead
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/wDrCJbb0/file_3445.jpg Here is hammerhead "booting" mainline kernel, nothing fancy, just framebuffer supported at this point
<tgBot> <Mattia> Wow, very good!
<tgBot> Revolvo was added by: Revolvo
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Revolvo, Hello Revolvo. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @bhushanshah, You know, Framebuffer is more than most devices have.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> hybris-boot can't even access the Framebuffer on potter. sad day.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, you need more magic i guess
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, Gert article. Underscores our earlier discusssions of 'what is a smartphone' on audiocast. Thanks for sharing and super encouraging for Ubports team. Reignites our 'why'
<tgBot> SenorPunto was added by: SenorPunto
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Welcome @SenorPunto! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. To get up to speed, please have a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot> <SenorPunto> Ok. Thanks
<tgBot> <Pgcor> Hi guys! It's two days I'm waiting for the account-confirmation-email of the ubports forum, is this normal?
<tgBot> <Jyoti> Hi. I want to install the UBPorts in a BQ M10 FHD tablet. I had ubuntu from canonical, changed to android and now i want to put the UBPorts in it. May you tell me whitch is the best and easist way to do that?
<Fardale> @Jyoti, you can use the ubport installer
<Fardale> make sure to backup all your data before
<tgBot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> Hi @Pgcor, it seems to be "normal" at the moment, as several people - myself included - have the same problem. Not sure when that is going to be fixed 😕
<tgBot> <Jyoti> Thanks! The ubports installer can install from android? Because the tablet has now android
<tgBot> <Pgcor> @Ingo_FP_Angel, Ok thanks 👍
<tgBot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> It does suck a bit not being able to reply to one or two existing topics, though...
<tgBot> <Jyoti> And another question: i think that maybe there are some diferent versions or chanells. I want a development version in order to have the last updates... Is it possibly
<tgBot> <Jyoti> ?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Yes it's possible.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> you just go into your settings and update the channel. Oh @UniversalSuperBox is typing. he will answer better :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> i think you need to use the mtk flash tool to repartition perhaps?
<Fardale> @Jyoti, yes, it only need access to the bootloader
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes
<tgBot> <Pgcor> @Ingo_FP_Angel, I'm instead waiting to open a new thread
<tgBot> <Jyoti> Is suposed to install the ubports installer in the laptop and after that connect the tablet to it? Or install the ubports installer directlly in the tablet?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You'll need to access the Bq support website and type your serial number in it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> They'll give you the images that you need to use their flash tool to install
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> To Ubuntu
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Then you need to use the UBports installer
<tgBot> <Jyoti> Ok. I have debian lxde in my laptop. Hope it's work :-)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So you install our Ubuntu after you install factory Ubuntu
<tgBot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> @UniversalSuperBox can you point @Pgcor and me to the right person who can fix the ubports forum registration confirmation e-mail?
<tgBot> <Jyoti> So,Dalton, i need to install first the original Ubuntu image and only after the ubports image?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Ingo_FP_Angel, Looking into it right now.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Jyoti, Yes
<tgBot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> Brilliant, thanks 👍
<tgBot> <Jyoti> Ok. I will try. I am a litlle bit afraid, 'cause my knowleage of this kind of thinks is like my knowleage of the english language :-)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Make sure "Format All" is unchecked. That's the only tip I know
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe someone else has had to use SP Flash Tool to flash their device
<tgBot> <Jyoti> So, just to confirm: the ubports installer is suposed to be installed in my debian laptop, correct?
<tgBot> <dohbee> yes
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But you also need SP Flash Tool before that
<tgBot> <Jyoti> Ok. Thanks a lot
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> okay I have a OPO
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> I want to flash ubuntu on it
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> I have a windows 10 laptop to flash ubuntu on phone
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> so the installer can help me?
<tgBot> <dohbee> yes
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Y77FH007/file_3446.mp4
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> haha
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> which version is recommended
<tgBot> <dohbee> who was in here a few days ago and needed a specific twrp version for nexus 5?
<tgBot> <dohbee> or was that for a pro 5?
<tgBot> <dohbee> uh, telegram won't let me @ people it seems :(
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> latest one .. duh?
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @Ram_rdb, http://ci.ubports.com/job/ubports/job/ubports-installer/job/master/
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> @peternerlich, I was asking the one to be used for my device
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> @Mr_Doge, is 16.04 more good?
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> or 15.04
<tgBot> <dohbee> 15.04 is the stable release
<tgBot> <dohbee> 16.04 is not at feature parity, and has more bugs still
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> is ui different in 16.04?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you want to use your phone in any capacity, use 15.04
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you want to test, report bugs, and help develop, use 16.04
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> oh okay
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Ram_rdb, no, same basic ui still
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> thanks
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> um you have opo?
<tgBot> <dohbee> i don't
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> umm okay
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> anyone else here?
<tgBot> <dohbee> several people do. i don't know if anyone currently here is using opo
<tgBot> <ebetonro> happy new year guys
<tgBot> <ebetonro> is any of you know if the ubports installer has issues with Nexus 5?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It does not
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But it does have general issues. What's the problem>
<tgBot> <ebetonro> dang
<tgBot> <ebetonro> (Photo, 795x620) https://irc.ubports.com/s1eDEH60/file_3448.jpg
<tgBot> <ebetonro> it is like this for an half an hour by now
<tgBot> <ebetonro> I started the process using terminal and in terminal is keep showing this
<tgBot> <ebetonro> (Photo, 644x357) https://irc.ubports.com/nQuXb4df/file_3450.jpg
<tgBot> <ebetonro> and the device is in recovery mode
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> OS and version?
<tgBot> <ebetonro> Linux mint 18.03
<tgBot> <ebetonro> last time it worked
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay, which format did you download the installer?
<tgBot> <ebetonro> deb
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well. You can try starting the installer with sudo. If that doesn't work, try downloading the AppImage, make it executable, and run it from the terminal.
<tgBot> <ebetonro> ok
<tgBot> <ebetonro> I will try the installer with sudo first
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> installer isnt recognizing my device
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> what can I do?
<tgBot> <ebetonro> select it manual
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> checked all the drivers
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> it wont recognize it in fastboot then
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> anyway we can flash without installer?
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> okay the cpt thing is working
<tgBot> <Willy Weinmann> Did you activate the developer mode on your device?
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> yes
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> (Photo, 1366x768) https://irc.ubports.com/GglqpzG0/file_3452.jpg
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> using this now
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> its taking so long to download
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> @Ram_rdb, might be your internet connection
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> I dont think so
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> have someone used this method?
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> what is the server from the app is downloading?
<tgBot> <dohbee> system-image.ubports.com
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> ubport or ubtouch?
<tgBot> <RoyNL> @Ram_rdb, On my OPO i first used the mdt to unlock it. After that it went smooth with the ubports installer.
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> I use Windows😕
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> mdt not available
<tgBot> <RoyNL> @Ram_rdb, Time to use linux?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Jyoti, Seems like joining the Welcome Room would be a good idea. Click on the button inside one of the welcome messages
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> I will love to
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> not a personal pc
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> starting ubuntu on virtual box
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> lets see how that goes
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> @Ram_rdb, never
<tgBot> <Stereofont> You will have USB problems I think
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> ?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Live USB maybe
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @UniversalSuperBox sorry dalton but I might be blind ... I could not found the link to the appimage
<tgBot> <dohbee> you need to pass through the usb device
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @ebetonro, https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/releases/tag/0.1.9-beta
<tgBot> <ebetonro> thank you
<tgBot> <AresMinos> could someone please point me to the current Dekko repo?
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> (Photo, 1366x768) https://irc.ubports.com/yP3BMZQY/file_3454.jpg
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> it hanged here now
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @AresMinos, https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/dekko
<tgBot> <AresMinos> @UniversalSuperBox, Thanks :D
<tgBot> <AresMinos> Also, another question. How is the battery life on nexus5? And is there a good audio recorder app for Ubuntu Touch? I have an Nexus 5 that I use as audio recorder with rode smartlav+ and if those critera can be met I will switch the n5 to Ubutnu Touch :)
<tgBot> <Anthony Tonio> Happy New Year everyone!
<tgBot> <AresMinos> nvm, I think there is an app https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/audio-recorder.ubuntu-dawndiy
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> finally
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> success
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @Ram_rdb, that make 2 of us
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> you also installed?
<tgBot> <ebetonro> yeap
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> opo?
<tgBot> <ebetonro> n5
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> okay
<tgBot> <mateosalta> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/HsAULAQS/file_3455.click
<tgBot> <mateosalta> @AresMinos ^
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> any apps or games recommended?
<tgBot> <dohbee> telegram? :P
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> does it work?
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> say me yes please
<tgBot> <ebetonro> as for games i lose a lot of time with swipeout nowadays
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> and what social apps are available?
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> whatsapp?
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @Ram_rdb, that is close source ... but look at last comunity update on youtube and you will know what is preparing
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> link please
<tgBot> <ebetonro> https://ubports.com/blog/community-updates-5
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Ram_rdb, telegram works yes
<tgBot> <dohbee> the official unofficial app
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> http://www.wapp4phone.com/software/whatsapp-ubuntu-phone-touch/
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> whats this?
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> is it working?
<tgBot> <dohbee> no
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> ok
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> best thing
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> ubuntu imports contacts from google
<tgBot> <AresMinos> @mateosalta, Thanks :)
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> I am in love with this now
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Ram_rdb, Animal farm
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> oh
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Ram_rdb, A good App that I like it very much is indicator weather
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> uAdBlock - uRadio - cloud music
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> I will try
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> any snapchat client available?
<tgBot> <dohbee> no
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> Snapchat C&D any 3rd party clients
<tgBot> Mart was added by: Mart
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> usb not working>?
<tgBot> <dohbee> should work
<tgBot> <dohbee> is just mtp
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Hi Mart! I'm part of the Welcoming Team! Please check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> cant see in my pc
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> @Ram_rdb, You can use Whatsapp on Ubuntu Touch with LoquiIM, it only works for one-on-one chats, though.
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> no group chats?
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> okay I flashed twrp and it did not boot to recovery
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> @Ram_rdb, Nope, unfortunately not
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> ok
<tgBot> <peternerlich> That's the thing with closed-source services
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> https://telegram.me/joinchat/BlpqfQk1L0l0PJTnM02yxQ
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> @Georgecloon, That's the link for e LoquiIM Telegram group, join if you want to
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> any settings for usb connection?
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> I don't think so
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Ram_rdb, TWRP doesn't work with Ubuntu Touch. There is a UBports recovery
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> any other recovery
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> from where I can transfer files
<tgBot> <Stereofont> WiFi Transfer app?
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> and anyone got that orange image appears when we start device
<tgBot> <dohbee> i mean, you can enable developer mode and ssh too
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> it shows up after boot logo
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> @dohbee, where is dev mode?
<tgBot> <dohbee> i don't know why mtp wouldn't work under windows though
<tgBot> <dohbee> in system settings
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oneplus one-specific bug
<tgBot> <dohbee> ah
<tgBot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, err, mtp, or the aforementioned orange image on boot?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> MTp
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Ram_rdb, Not every device shows Yumi robot on boot
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I have no idea what orange image he's talking about
<tgBot> <dohbee> ok
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> (Photo, 480x800) https://irc.ubports.com/OSrGjs87/file_3457.jpg
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> like this
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> but orange bg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> What are you looking for?
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh yes, the boot screen is normal
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> I need that image to make boot logo
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> it looks good
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee do you know where that would be stored in the source?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I know that spinner is an EGL application
<tgBot> <dohbee> no idea
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> same
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> Ok
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> So I downloaded some music from telegram
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> I sent from PC
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> How to. play that now
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> Or transfer to music folder
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> Yeah, you have to put it in /home/phablet/Music/
<tgBot> <anpok> @UniversalSuperBox, used to be part of unity-system-compositor
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I can see the source for the spinner there, probably
<tgBot> <anpok> https://github.com/ubports/unity-system-compositor/blob/xenial/spinner/robot.png
<tgBot> <anpok> hm not really a robot
<tgBot> <dohbee> nor is it the background
<tgBot> <dohbee> hah, it's using gdk-pixbuf
<tgBot> <dohbee> hmm, it's too bad the author of karma machine has basically just gone full android with the app and isn't doing anything with it on ubuntu any more. that'd be a good one to have in open store, for people who use reddit
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Jan made a Reddit reader
<tgBot> <Stereofont> uReadIt
<tgBot> <dohbee> hmm, has some issues and not super for convergence yet
<tgBot> <dohbee> wonder why it's not scaling when i set GRID_UNITS
#ubports 2018-01-02
<tgBot> <G> does 15.04 r3 has convergence ?
<Fardale> @G what do you means by convergence ?
<Fardale> You can plug it in a screen with a mouse and keyboard
<Fardale> and use windows app instead of fullscreen app
<tgBot> <dohbee> Yes, depending on hardware
<tgBot> <G> @dohbee, I have a Nexus 5, however when I plug in the slimport adapter , it just blows up the screen , doesn't launch the unity shell
<tgBot> <dohbee> You need to connect BT mouse/kb too.
<tgBot> <Javacookies> You mean it just mirrors your screen? You have to toggle desktop mode from thr system indicator, however onscreen touchpad isn't currently working on Nexus 5 so yeah you need BT mouse/kb
<tgBot> <G> @Javacookies, That explains it, thanks
<tgBot> <Javacookies> If it detects a mouse and external display, I believe it automatically switches to desktop mode
<tgBot> <dohbee> yeah, not sure if it automatically switches when trying to use the fake touchpad via phone
<tgBot> <samzn> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/YDAutY6R/file_3458
<tgBot> Fardale was added by: Fardale
<tgBot> <exar_kun> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/eJnRYw01/file_3459.webp
<tgBot> <exar_kun> That's neat
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> that is
<tgBot> <samzn> rip that marketing campaign
<tgBot> <samzn> I made the one with the big workstation transforming into a Nokia N9
<tgBot> <samzn> shame canonical went the other way for their stakeholders
<tgBot> <Jyoti> Hello. I installed UBports 16.04 today on my tablet BQ M10 and it works. Will there be 16.04 support for this tablet?
<tgBot> <technicalbird> @Jyoti, Do you mean you installed 15.04 and will it get 16.04?  … Answer is yes!
<tgBot> <Jyoti> I installed the 16.04 directlly
<tgBot> <Jyoti> With ubports-installer
<tgBot> <technicalbird> Ok.. But 16.04 is experimental.. it's not stable get
<tgBot> <Jyoti> Yes, very early version
<tgBot> <Jyoti> Now, i dont know what to do. Just keep it and whait for upgrades or go back to 15.04
<tgBot> <vanyasem> 2
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> 3
<tgBot> <Daniel> Happy New Year to all of you! I have one question: in the system settings, safety and privacy, diagnosis (somethinglike that, I use the phone in German), one can choose to send diagnosis information  about crashes to canonical. Does it make any sense to have this enabled? Does it really point to canonical or to ubports?
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> @Daniel, diagnosis dont go to canonical
<tgBot> <Daniel> @Mr_Doge, Does it go to ubports? Is there any point in havingthis option applied?
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> @Daniel, no
<tgBot> <Daniel> Ok
<tgBot> <Mark> (Photo, 503x703) https://irc.ubports.com/xBqNc7d4/file_3461.jpg
<tgBot> <Mark> (Photo, 503x703) https://irc.ubports.com/dF0TKiW0/file_3461.jpg
<tgBot> <Mark> Only my sense of humour not a political comment. Happy new year! :)
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/jtXfG8HM/file_3462.mp4
<tgBot> <Schyken> @Mark, Lol, it actually just reminds me of the ship wheel from WALL-E 😆
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> @Mark, you can read the code
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 2560x1440) https://irc.ubports.com/jhzqFUGR/file_3464.jpg
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Unity8 runs wayland apps!! :D
<tgBot> <DylanVanAssche> 👍
<tgBot> <Ben> Nice :)
<tgBot> <BronzoKTM> good
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @mariogrip, \o/
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> (Sticker, 360x512) https://irc.ubports.com/MlcPFFAS/file_3465
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @mariogrip, yuuuhuuuuu! … That could means that we will can use kde apps in phone?😁
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @j2g2rp, I guess most kde apps is qt so they should work native
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @bhushanshah confirm? ^
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> ack.. yes
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> that would be great 😊
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @mariogrip, OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/n93WJPMC/file_3466
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> this is YUGE!
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> this + snaps
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i think i could use unity8 as a daily driver
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> @mariogrip, Omg!
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> muhahahaha
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> MUHAHAHAHAHA
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> @bhushanshah, Omg omg omg!!!
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> ship it! :)
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> This would be gr
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> I promise to myself not to hype anymore about technology, I have failed
<tgBot> <Flohack> @mariogrip jezz how many repos you created last weeks ^^
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Flohack, many :P
<tgBot> <Flohack> BTW the core apps need also some love, I was thinking to create proper xenial and vivid branches in all of them.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Flohack, yes
<tgBot> <tleppiniemi> @Flohack, +1
<tgBot> <peternerlich> And sometime in the future, when the most important points are done and there's a bit more leisure... (haha, as if)
<tgBot> <peternerlich> ...I would like to have apps and themes get some attention
<tgBot> <peternerlich> I'm already on suru dark, but it's near unusable because often colors are partly hardcoded, like the font color in the browsers navigation bar and menu... which end up the same as their respective backgrounds...
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Joan is working on icons but people keep making new apps 🙄
<tgBot> <Stereofont> 😁
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Oh and by the way, I have two Nexus4 lying around here. As far as I can tell and remember they work, just that one has a busted screen and touch is dead and the other has an unusable battery. Could these still be of any use for somebody?
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Then again, Nexus4 could be a device you still have most of...
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Or any tip on how easy I can replace the battery and use it after all? 😁
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Guessing Turkey would be the best destination but they have crippling import taxes
<tgBot> <peternerlich> even for "scrap electronics"?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Appears so. A very closed market
<tgBot> <Ringo Kätzel> btw who is responsible for the ubports forum?
<tgBot> <Jyoti> Hi!. Iinstalledthe 16.04 in my bq M10 tablet. Will be some upgrades soon? May i just keep it and whait for upgrades or go back to 15.04?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Jyoti, 16.04 is for sightseeing the construction site. Wear a hard hat and do not expect running water. Otherwise, only for serious work running test regimes
<tgBot> <Stereofont> 15.04 is for normal use where (almost) everything works
<tgBot> <Stereofont> If you have two devices, you can 'play' with 16.04 on one of them and follow daily progress
<tgBot> <Jyoti> I installed the 16.04 because i wanted to have the last updates n upgrades... :-)
<tgBot> Praveen7682 was added by: Praveen7682
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Before OTA3 on Stable channel, there was a good reason to use Development, for some early fixes. With 16.04 you have gone backwards with functionality
<tgBot> <Jyoti> I have another tablet with android. I am not in a rush, i may whait. Will be regular updates of the 16.04? Or it is very slow changing?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> 16.04 is a development channel, so nightly builds
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Hi @Praveen7682! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot> <Jyoti> In a way, is very interesting to see how the 16.04 is changing.. :-)
<tgBot> <Javacookies> Do OTAs already work in 16.04? Last time I checked on my Nexus 5, it detects no new update although there's already a new build
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Javacookies, you may need to correct you clock
<tgBot> <mariogrip> since the OTAs uses ssl and that require an up to date clock
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @peternerlich, It is fairly easy you will need a small cross screwdriver a new battery and a plastic tool, that in most cases come with the new battery, to open the phone
<tgBot> <Javacookies> and BTW, 16.04 is partly advance and partly behind 15.04...some fixes/features are only in 15.04 but some are only in 16.04 like dash background opacity which is really cool!  ;)
<tgBot> <Jyoti> There is buttons for updating and some updates, as the file explorer update starts, but they fail at the very end of the process
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @mariogrip, Oh I see.... that's why, I can't set it to automatic, perhaps I'll try manually setting it Thanks!
<tgBot> <Jyoti> The 16.04 has still the canonical app manager on the apps scope :-)
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @ebetonro, Yeah I looked it up again after writing. Had thought there was some difficulty like being glued to the casing, why I didn't want to try it back then. I'll probably order a battery and a opening tool pack today, it's fairly inexpensive
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Javacookies, I meant functionality as overall experience but yes the 50% that works probably works much faster 😜
<tgBot> <Jyoti> As i am not in a rush, i think i will keep the 16.04 installed for some weeks, just to see the process. Anyway, is possible to come back to 15.04 at any time.
<tgBot> <Jyoti> Is interresting tha the 16.04 is working in my BQ M10 tablet. Atthe begining, i thought that only works in core devices, but no, also in the BQ tablet
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Jyoti, M10 is a core device
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Probably we need some guidance on resetting the clock, for those who are trying 16.04. I don't know how that is done
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @Jyoti, it was announced some days ago that all supported devices will get 16.04 (almost? Nexus 7 2013 currently doesn't have builds)
<tgBot> <Petr Mašek> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/csPt6v0R/file_3467.webp
<tgBot> <SALPHA8506> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/dAAFAUBm/file_3469.jpg Anyone have idea ?😶
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Are the device specific repositories really  there?
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Ok, they are .. your envsetup shows that
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> For which Android Version is your device tree?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> For long discussions of detail, a Lab room is useful
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Invited both
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Cool, thanks
<tgBot> <technicalbird> @Stereofont, Any update?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @technicalbird, ?
<tgBot> <technicalbird> @Stereofont, ??
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Mr_Doge, Yes it does. It's just crash reports. Nothing special
<tgBot> <Stereofont> 1. Lab rooms are useful for overspill chat. 2. Updates on 16.04 need clock correction. So Howto?
<tgBot> <SALPHA8506> @JBBgameich, CM 14.1
<tgBot> <dohbee> @peternerlich, Take good battery from bad screen phone, put in phone with bad battery?
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @dohbee, WAIT. mind blown
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Ringo Kätzel, We are working on registration mails not coming through
<tgBot> Dieter Johannsmeier was added by: Dieter Johannsmeier
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Dieter Johannsmeier, Hello Dieter. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> http://t.me/UBports_Deutsch
<tgBot> Gautam Jayasankar was added by: Gautam Jayasankar
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Welcome Gautam! Please take a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> https://t.me/UBports_India
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> A Brand New Language Focus Group has been started - SUOMI|FINISH.  Be sure to get the information right away on our dedicated News Channel:  https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot> <Ben> @wayneoutthere, nice :)
<tgBot> <petya230> @Stereofont, Why they talk in english? XD
<tgBot> <dohbee> So is Nexus 5, 5x, 6, etc
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Schyken, YUMI the UBports Robot looks like Eva from Wall E so its... a theme ;)
<tgBot> <dohbee> Basically every ubports device is, except fp2
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip, waaaaaayland?
<tgBot> <Ben> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/TJphAhaK/file_3471
<tgBot> <Dion> @dohbee, Waste. They should foucs on one table and two different phones
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @petya230, True. It is an exception but reflects device availability, Linux clubs, national carriers, popular YouTube channels etc
<tgBot> <fireplay> Any bacon owners in here?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Dion, Nope.
<tgBot> <Dion> @dohbee, That is why OS cant be completed for forever.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Dion, Nope. This is not a problem
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @petya230, because they have 22 languages and I think they decided on English. it is kind of lol-material to me too....
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @petya230, I was hoping for a little Sanscrit action...
<tgBot> <Dion> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/riOFgGJ0/file_3473.webp
<tgBot> <petya230> @wayneoutthere, Hm.. I see, okay! :D … Hungary has group too?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @wayneoutthere, for starters.. you don't spell it that way
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> :P
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> hides
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> correct me buddy.  show me.  i like learning
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> and then get in the India group and start using it
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> s/c/k
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> err
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> hmm
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> I mean well ... Sanskrit
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @petya230, No Hungarian group yet. We need a language lead
<tgBot> <technicalbird> @bhushanshah, +1
<tgBot> <petya230> @Stereofont, Im waiting for it! :D
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @bhushanshah, rrrrrright.  well... did you know that "Finnish" is "Suomi"?  Take THAT
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> I think we should link to the language groups on the ubports.com website. There's just the supergroup link yet.
<tgBot> <Javacookies> can I have my own group? I'm the only member, LOL
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @petya230, don't wait for it. BE it.  Contact me if you want to be Captain Hungary
<tgBot> <Ben> @petya230, we can make it ^^ You write in hungarian and i write in german ^^
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Javacookies, Which language?
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @nfsprodriver, It's in https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Hi all. I reponded to this topic with my idea about how to fix the "can't flash Pro 5 to upgrade the baseband":
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/823/pro-5-basebands/18
<tgBot> <dohbee> Lots of words in Hindi just sound like English anyway
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Oh I see thanks!
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> If anyone has new informatioñ to share about that, please go right ahead.
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> *special n highlight not intended :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Dosh, Cha
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @Stereofont, I'm just kidding :) ....it's Filipino which I don't think anyone else here knows aside from me :P
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @nfsprodriver, It's just that the first join should be the supergroup, not a language group or even the Newcomers Room, else the community is probably doomed to drift away from each other
<tgBot> <petya230> @wayneoutthere, I dont have Ubuntu touch capable phone yet :(  … So I cant help in UT questions :/
<tgBot> <fireplay> @Javacookies, ano ba ang asong babae?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @peternerlich, 🤔 Makes sense 😄
<tgBot> <fireplay> Sup
<tgBot> <fireplay> @fireplay, .
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, Togalog?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @petya230, Language groups are about social, local conditions, helping those who struggle with English. Language lead doesn't have to be a UT 'expert'
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @dohbee, Tagalog is the main dialect of Filipino ;) … we have a lot of dialects.....7000+ islands LOL
<tgBot> <RoccoOPO> Like sicilian
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @Javacookies, Oh, but are you interested in translating for that language? There might be others that aren't an active part of the community yet for whatever reason, but would appreciate UT in their language. We would need to ask someone to add it to the languages: https://translate.ubports.com/projects/ubports/system-settings/ (I don't know the process of that and how new languages get decided on to include, though)
<tgBot> <technicalbird> @dohbee, I bet you have never heard proper Hindi..
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/JLxyTrAI/file_3475.jpg
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @peternerlich, I would but I believe it's not a supported language in UT and actually we use English in most things aside from oral
<tgBot> <dohbee> @technicalbird, Would probably be easier to follow a TV show then, with subtitles.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Dion, I also dont agree on this. … First of all we got different skills in the community/foundation, so there are people specialized on ports. Putting them on the core OS wont speed up anything. Instead lets have them explore new and old devices. … Then, focusing on only a small range of devices will constrain the number of potential users, and we will fall behind the market. We have cycles of 12 or 18 months still in mobile industry, so any fo
<tgBot> certain device makes things very unflexible. … Rather we should how to enable more devices in a generic way, trying to get as much out of them as possible.
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> I've created #ubuntu-qt (bridged to Telegram at https://t.me/joinchat/DH6s1A5_bOpAVbiu9QzvVg ) for packaging and transition-specific Qt-only discussion. Anyone is welcome to join. :)
<tgBot> <RoyNL> @fireplay, I have one
<tgBot> <RoccoOPO> Me, also
<tgBot> <RoccoOPO> Me too
<tgBot> Andy 🦄🐶🐥 was added by: Andy 🦄🐶🐥
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Andy 🦄🐶🐥, Hello Andy. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Will Anbox come to the Xenial development channel for the MX4? At the moment, my MX4 has been relegated by the Pro 5 and M10 to a backup device if the others are charging or otherwise occupied. So would be happy to help test Anbox if it runs for Xenial. @Flohack @mariogrip @UniversalSuperBox
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Otherwise, I'll be selling it on soon.
<tgBot> <Flohack> Basically Anbox will require only 16.04 - So the question is, will MX4 get 16.04, and we currently think: yes ;)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @TartanSpartan, Im not 100% i personly do not own a MX4 so i cannot do much development with that device
<tgBot> <Flohack> @mariogrip, Be more positive ^^
<tgBot> <Gautam Jayasankar> @fireplay, Hi!
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Flohack, It requires kernel changes too
<tgBot> <mariogrip> aka it probobly will get supported
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Happy backporting
<tgBot> <Flohack> 😆
<tgBot> <Callie_Cacophony> Hi guys, i bought an pro 5 with ubuntu out of the box, but with the end of canonical support ubuntu touch i switched to flyme. What is the best way to switch to the UBports?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Flohack, Only backporting I want right now, is some of the summer heat
<tgBot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, You were asking about twrp 2.x the other day, right?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Callie_Cacophony, Not sure about OEM with Flyme?  May need to shift to Lineage first? Not sure on that
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Is Anbox storage-intensive?
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee yes. Are you asking because @Callie_Cacophony wants to move to Ubports?
<tgBot> <dohbee> You need correct partitioning, but there are docs somewhere for flyme->ubuntu
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Callie_Cacophony, You need to flash back to Canonicals Ubuntu Touch probably, and then change with our tool to UBports
<tgBot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, No, I found a twrp img on my disk, but for hammerhead
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Ok, why do you ask in that case?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, Well, Android apps aren't small.
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> I could install them piece by piece to test :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, Couldn't remember who was looking for it, or which device
<tgBot> <dohbee> So now I can delete it since I know :)
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Yes, the forum topic I linked to upthread explains the likely next steps we'll have to take to upgrade the Pro 5's baseband, with or without TWRP.
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Based on my best guesses of course.
<tgBot> <dohbee> Yeah. Just couldn't remember if was you, or someone with n5 issues, looking for the older twrp
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> 👍
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> But the Anbox framework itself isn't heavy on storage, you mean?
<tgBot> <dohbee> I don't know how big it is
<tgBot> <dohbee> But, well, it's a jvm and the Android libs
<tgBot> <dohbee> So probably a gig or three
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> I guess we'll wait for @mariogrip to comment with a precise figure. I'll probably have to purge Libertine and other stuff, but no big deal on a non-daily driver and with a small screen to boot.
<tgBot> <salarelv> @AresMinos, https://dekkoproject.org/get-involved/
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> As for Libertine on Xenial, does it have up to date programs in it's repos? E.g. Libreoffice 5.4?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Perhaps Calligra, if Wayland is on the way
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @salarelv, thanks! didn't know that site exists! I will definitely donate for Dekko. I support it and its convergence efforts :D
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> British sarcasm overdose eh @Stereofont ? :P
<tgBot> <samzn> Banter
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, It's on the Wayland...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Why go to Disneyland when you can go to Wayland?
<tgBot> <salarelv> @Javacookies, Or you could use this fancy url: dekko.email :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @salarelv, with convergence coming one day.... it's interesting to think i could replace my thunderbird with Dekko one day.. ;)
<tgBot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, 16.04 has LO 5.1.6 in the archive
<tgBot> RikWolf was added by: RikWolf
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Hi @RikWolf! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee not bad, hopefully they introduced cloud functionality by that version. Or I could try a different repo.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @TartanSpartan, Not at all. Calligra is the KDE package, not Libre
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> My mistake, I thought it might refer to something as simple as a new font. I see now that it's an alternative to Microsoft Office and Libre Office.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Always assuming that KDE does become the new default
<tgBot> Gerald was added by: Gerald
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Welcome Gerald! I'm part of the UBports Welcoming Team! Please look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<piggz> hi, does your version of anbox have any patches/mods on top of upstream?  do you have a repo for it?
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @piggz, I think this is not a question to meaningfully answer on this date, because it is still so far away
<tgBot> <peternerlich> at the moment, I think, word was only about getting it for UT 16.04 devices in general
<piggz> @peternerlich asking from the POV as a sailfish-porter ... and wondering if there is a collaboration possibility
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Aand that's beyond my knowledge 😄 Anyone else, feel free to fill us in
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The code isn't out yet, but I assume that it includes changes so that it talks to Mir
<tgBot> <Paktosan> Hey, can you guys tell me, what device is currently recommended to get? I was considering buying a Nexus 5 but I believe that it might be a bit too old...
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> #Pro5AllTheWay
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> @Paktosan, one plus
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Nexus 5 is fine still. The range of choices will probably look quite different in six months but right now, any of those. There are potential version issues with the Meizu though and not so many other users, so tread carefully with that
<tgBot> <Michele> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/QsX0iZht/file_3485.webp
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> @Stereofont, Would it be best to wait with getting a new device then? I have an E5 now which is fine, but I'd rather have a core device with all the features.
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @Georgecloon I think is best to wait a few more monts if you can ...
<tgBot> <Stereofont> If you gave an E5 which is working fine, I think it would be a mistake to switch. In six months you might fancy an LG or a OnePlusThreeT?
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> Alright, I'll wait then
<tgBot> <Stereofont> The only exception is if you have a strong principled desire for a Fairphone
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> @Stereofont, Not really, I mostly get second hand phones
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Disclaimer: 6 months is not a promise 😁
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> I just think ot would be a shame if I bought an OPO and a few months later something like a OnePlus Two would be available for use with UT
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> @Stereofont, No I know
<tgBot> <ebetonro> Or even 3T
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Unless you got your money back
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Then there is BQ to consider
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> Uhh, I don't think people want their phone back a few months after I bought it
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I meant reselling
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> Oh
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @Georgecloon, With UT on it and not with Android please :))
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, Fairphone is a decent match on principle, but not on hardware, unfortunately :-/
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> @ebetonro, Of course 😄
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, Well, Purism Librem 5 is supposed to be shipping in 12 months :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, If Lego made a phone …
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> @Stereofont, I kinda loath reselling 😬
<tgBot> <dohbee> it'd be awful and made from slave labor?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, True. Bad example
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @dohbee, I still don't think they will manage but I want to be wrong this time
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, How many fingers you are crossing ^^
<tgBot> <dohbee> i don't doubt they'll ship a black phone sized box with the proclaimed hardware
<tgBot> <dohbee> it definitely won't have an OS on it that competes with android/ios
<tgBot> <dohbee> but it won't require android, and you can run upstream kernel, so should be fairly plausible to get ubports running on it very quickly
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @dohbee, That is what I meant they will have something like ubports or full opensource as they say it will be?!
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh it'll be full open source
<tgBot> <dohbee> they plan to release schematics for the phone too, and for their laptops (i understand there are some legal barriers for the laptops they are working through though)
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @dohbee, This is what I still need to see
<tgBot> <dohbee> you don't think it will be open source?
<tgBot> <ebetonro> Yeap
<tgBot> <ebetonro> To many legal issues
<tgBot> <dohbee> nope
<tgBot> <ebetonro> They said it will be open source
<tgBot> <dohbee> it's not a qualcomm or exynos or mtk SoC
<tgBot> <dohbee> the only thing that won't be open source i think, is the baseband modem
<tgBot> <ebetonro> But they didn't said how they will manage to do that
<tgBot> <dohbee> everything else pretty much already has drivers in the upstream kernel
<tgBot> <dohbee> they're building it on mx6/mx8 chip, and using only components which have open drivers or which can have open drivers
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @dohbee, There is no full opensource then
<tgBot> <dohbee> don't be a pedantic troll
<tgBot> <ebetonro> First I'm not
<tgBot> <dohbee> first everything i said is clearly mentioned on their web site
<tgBot> <ebetonro> I am a backer of the ptoject
<tgBot> <dohbee> they never said there would be an open source baseband
<tgBot> <dohbee> they said as much as possible, which means pretty much everything but the baseband
<tgBot> <dohbee> and you're on here arguing about whether you think they will do that or not, because the baseband won't be open
<tgBot> <ebetonro> Let me search for their first video they released
<tgBot> <ebetonro> And after that I will let you make me a troll
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Now that you mention it because I've never considered: is it possible to develop an open source baseband?
<tgBot> <dohbee> no
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, technically yes
<tgBot> <ebetonro> If they did said full opensource
<tgBot> <dohbee> legally i think not
<tgBot> <dohbee> the baseband will have a hardware kill switch
<tgBot> <dohbee> and the schematic will be released
<tgBot> <dohbee> so you can have a "fully open source phone" which doesn't work with GSM radio, or you can build one yourself
<tgBot> <dohbee> you're not going to get a "fully open source phone" with GSM radio anywhere
<tgBot> <dohbee> now, their goal is obviously to push the industry to that point
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @dohbee, I agree with you man don't get me wrong
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> It wouldn't help myself and others either way, the problem we have is the method of flashing the baseband.
<tgBot> <ebetonro> But I know what THEY said in their first videos they released
<tgBot> <dohbee> Todd has always said the goal is to have a fully open source phone, but if the baseband can't be, it won't be, but it will have baseband because it's something people need
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, he is not a troll.  he is a great guy
<tgBot> <dohbee> but i guarantee you if a baseband modem appears between now and april, that is open source, they will almost certainly switch to it
<tgBot> <delijati> how to run a app qith `qmlscene Main.qml` on ubports i get a mir connection error ...
<tgBot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, great guys can sometimes be trolls too
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> not this one
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @wayneoutthere, +1
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @dohbee so I'm wrong and right in the same time I can live whit that
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I however am a great guy and will troll you to the park and back ;)
<tgBot> <ebetonro> Guys calm down if thr man is right i bow myself
<tgBot> <ebetonro> We just talk here
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I may be joking....
<tgBot> <ebetonro> Maybe language barier is strong but if he is right then why not to listen to him
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @wayneoutthere ... You stalker
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> 😱
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> 😍
<tgBot> <dohbee> what i'm afraid of for the purism phone is that it might just be empathy and telepathy-ofono for the dialer/sms support
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> The world needs a little more empathy these days though, eh? :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> yes and no
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @dohbee, ?
<tgBot> <dohbee> empathy the software i would be happy to do away with
<tgBot> <dohbee> @bhushanshah, ?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Oh well yeah but telepathy ofono?
<tgBot> <dohbee> yeah, how else would empathy talk to the hardware?
<tgBot> <dohbee> (i mean, we use telepathy-ofono on ubuntu phone, but the integration is way better than what empathy is)
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Well we also use telepathy-ofono on plasma mobile but empathy is something I hear for first time
<tgBot> <dohbee> empathy is the gnome im app on top of telepathy
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Oh well .. at least plasma mobile edition of it won't use empathy 😂
<tgBot> <dohbee> well sure, neither will android
<tgBot> <dohbee> but my understanding is they want to ship gnome by default as the "PureOS" option there
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Well, I doubt so after response from gnome devs
<tgBot> <dohbee> well they didn't switch to plasma on their laptops as a result of that
<tgBot> <dohbee> anyway :)
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Laptop might be different story
<tgBot> <dohbee> back to the baby steps of getting my system to where "ubuntu personal" should have gotten (but without snappy and some other things)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mimecar this might be interesting for you with your book: https://api-docs.ubports.com/UbuntuTouchAPIDocs.epub
<tgBot> <mimecar> is an API doc?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right. The API docs are at api-docs.ubports.com
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That epub is built alongside them
<tgBot> <mimecar> Is the same doc used by Canonical?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's built from all the documentation in the relevant packages
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So... yes, but it's different
<tgBot> <mimecar> Okay. At the moment I don't know if the Qt version of UBports and Ubuntu Touch is the same.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @bhdouglass has the exact specifics on how it works
<tgBot> <mimecar> I'll check it out. It may be good for the course. Now what I was using was basically Qt's documentation and at specific times, Canonical's documentation.
<tgBot> <mimecar> thanks 😉
<tgBot> <bhdouglass> It should be using whatever version is being used on ubport's ubuntu touch as it's using the same repos & ppas
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Is there any guide how to modify ubports kernel, build and install it?
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @dohbee, Mind if I ask what you are planning?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @padraic7a, i want to get rid of debs
<tgBot> <padraic7a> So you are going for Ubuntu core and snaps? Is that not the direction the distro is going too? What are you looking to do differently?
<tgBot> <dohbee> no, snaps are insufficient, and snapd does a lot of things i don't wnat
<tgBot> <dohbee> snapd turned into being a lot like a secondary systemd
<tgBot> <dohbee> which is definitely not nice
<tgBot> <dohbee> snaps are not nice for user level things either. it's kind of a bunch of hackery for it to work the way it does now under xorg/wayland, and the dependency handling bits are meh (the contracts are for IPC, not ABI)
<tgBot> <dohbee> a full ubuntu core system also requires you to log in to ubuntu sso to even use the system. it doesn't really have local users
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> i don't think windows or unix really solved this problem area any better
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> guess we'll have to wait a while for someone to enlighten me ;)
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> snaps make linux more "windoey"
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> trust me, windows class loading is god damn awful
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> if you want to support too many things, you'll end up there
<tgBot> <dohbee> a bunch of windows is awful because you can take an app built for windows 1.0 and run it on windows 10
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> not sure you can run pre-xp stuff in windows without "compatibility" (=VM) mode
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Mr_Doge, snaps don't make linux any more like windows than 8.3 filenames do
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> but in general they're quite good at that yeah ;)
<delijati> some knows how to run qmlscene Main.qml under terminal in ubports its crashes with a mir error
<tgBot> <dohbee> @delijati, https://askubuntu.com/questions/642444/how-do-i-simply-run-an-ubuntu-touch-app-from-the-terminal
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> can anyone tell me how to add repo to sources.list 😬😓
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> wanna add http://repo.halium.org/caf this
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I sent you commands in the halium group earlier
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> really .. lemme check
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> thanks... i havent used deb based distro in a while ..
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> @UniversalSuperBox, can you help me out at halium group?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Mr_Doge, Sorry, a little busy right now
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> ^^
<tgBot> <xreactx> @popescu_sorin, Why is this yuge (huge)? Yuge in terms of a bigger app ecosystem?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @xreactx, If KDE apps run natively that would be 'huge'?
<tgBot> <xreactx> Ubports and KDE plasma-mobile should merge?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @xreactx, oh :D it's huge for me because i'll be maybe able to use 16.04 as a daily driver with wayland and snaps
<tgBot> <xreactx> (Sticker, 392x512) https://irc.ubports.com/ZKHLdIHg/file_3486
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @xreactx, https://community.ubuntu.com/t/next-steps-for-wayland-support/1122
<tgBot> <buio63> (Sticker, 512x454) https://irc.ubports.com/Ltqe9X00/file_3487
<tgBot> <Markus> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/rORcbKbd/file_3488
<tgBot> <buio63> I will try to install UBports on my E45. Many thanks for your job.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @buio63, Please visit the Welcome Room. Link is here
<tgBot> <Markus> Nice Sticker
<tgBot> <Stereofont> https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Also for information https://t.me/ubportsitaliano
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @xreactx, I've been preaching this message from day one but I'm not a developer... there may be a reason why they didn't but I don't understand this reason.  I think PureOS, Plasma and UBports should be —> UBports/Ubuntu Touch (on steroids and fire)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> many developers say 'variety is better' but I say 'variety doesn't help on the battle field'.  Unity does.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> But I"m just one man.... out there.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> All comes down to different goals
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @wayneoutthere, +1
<tgBot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, you need both. unified variety of horses, archers, trebuchets, and other things.
<tgBot> <xreactx> One joint platform with many goals
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i love analogies.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> "Stop! I need to load an android app to call my mom" … *whips out anbox on UT* … "Don't shoot!  I need to make my old phone work!" … *whips out Plasma* … "Fire in the hole! Impress the ladies!" … *whips out expensive Purism phone with PureOS
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @xreactx, I think linux is already what you say and that is good for desktops and laptops but in the mobile world there is such a need for one good plathorm that we need to let asaid differences and find unity but this is me and I am eger to help on any level for this to happend
<tgBot> <xreactx> (Sticker, 348x512) https://irc.ubports.com/szaDzAPY/file_3489
<tgBot> <dohbee> too little cooperation, not just for mobile
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @wayneoutthere, Plasma Mobile is just the GUI. The images available are reference images. The reference images are based on the same things that ubports uses too, but implement Halium more correct currently. What I want to say is that there is not much too merge anymore (assuming UBports will get more Halium compatible soon). Two GUIs are quite nice, not everyone lilkes the same (like different DEs on Desktop OS)
<tgBot> <dohbee> we should have put ms out of business already
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @dohbee, That is more a matter of choice on desktop man but on mobile, at the moment, there are only 2 choices sign with apple and let them control your privacy or sign with google and let them sold your privacy
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @wayneoutthere, 😹😹😹
<tgBot> <dohbee> @ebetonro, a) there is no such thing as a "desktop"
<tgBot> <dohbee> b) there really isn't any choice there either
<tgBot> <ebetonro> ok I will not argue again on something with you today
<tgBot> <ebetonro> you are right
<tgBot> <dohbee> lol, not trying to argue. just saying if you want to produce multimedia, you use mac. if you want to play games, you use windows. if your a certain class of developer, you might use linux. that's just pretty much how it goes
<tgBot> <ebetonro> I play games
<tgBot> <ebetonro> on linux
<tgBot> <dohbee> and "desktop" is a vague meaningless term.
<tgBot> <dohbee> me too
<tgBot> <ebetonro> I produce movies on linux
<tgBot> <dohbee> not saying it isn't possible
<tgBot> <ebetonro> and I write code on linux
<tgBot> <ebetonro> it is my choice
<tgBot> <dohbee> but some games you can't play on linux
<tgBot> <dohbee> plenty of software you can't use on linux
<tgBot> <dohbee> if you're trained in pro tools, logic, photoshop, etc, you're not using linux for it.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, @ebetonro coming back to the legal issues, one of them is restrictions on radio communication devices at all. If you do an open source baseband, and the firmware is open source, someone could change radio frequencies and transmitting power. And that can cause some havoc if you hit the right bands. You will never get an official approval on such a device, if it potentially interferes with government, air traffic, military etc. frequencies. T
<tgBot> air itself is not "open source" these days...
<tgBot> <Flohack> So you could not sell it, at least not in Western hemisphere ^^
<tgBot> <dohbee> yep
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @dohbee, I use photoshop and corel at work and GIMP at home and let me tell you that gimp has come a long way on many levels
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @Flohack exactly the point I was afraid
<tgBot> <ebetonro> and I know that you are right
<tgBot> <dohbee> @ebetonro, yep, i use only linux. but it means i can't do things like play the new Doom, or Prey, or lots of other games. it means lots of web services don't give a damn about me.
<tgBot> <dohbee> and this is still a problem, exactly because the open source world is too fragmented
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> @Stereofont, i cannot seem to clear the cache, but i tried. my cache is also not that full. tried again witht the ubports installer and it now says protocol failure at 8% in adb push
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> any change that the ubports installer is buggy?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Protocol failure would indicate that your USB connection is unreliable
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Try a different USB port and cable, see if there's anything in the physical USB port on your phone
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Or wobbly micro usb port
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> Filesystem                                   Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on … udev                                         474M  4.0K  474M   1% /dev … tmpfs                                         96M  304K   95M   1% /run … /dev/mmcblk0p7                                12G  1.9G  9.3G  17% /userdata … /dev/mmcblk0p6                               2.0G  1.8G  174M  91% / … /dev/loop0                                   142M  141M  1.8M  99%
<tgBot> none                                         4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /android … tmpfs                                        476M  4.0K  476M   1% /etc/fstab … /dev/disk/by-path/platform-mtk-msdc.0-part5  689M  405M  285M  59% /android/cache … none                                         4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup … tmpfs                                        476M   20K  476M   1% /tmp … cgmfs                                        100K    
<tgBot> /run/cgmanager/fs … none                                         5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock … none                                         476M  112K  476M   1% /run/shm … none                                         100M     0  100M   0% /run/user … tmpfs                                        476M     0  476M   0% /media … tmpfs                                        476M     0  476M   0% /var/lib/sudo … tmpfs                               
<tgBot> 1% /run/user/32011 … tmpfs                                         96M     0   96M   0% /run/user/0 … /dev/mmcblk1                                  30G  6.1G   24G  21% /media/phablet/5C42-05AF
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Or kinked cable etc
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> See anything unusual?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, protocol failure indicates something wrong with the connection
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> Ok, but last time it says something about the cache...
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Wooden toothpick to fetch dust out of the USB ports also can be good
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> now other usb and other cable and this:
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> (Photo, 800x624) https://irc.ubports.com/0PpGEcfD/file_3491.jpg
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @dohbee, Ok, interesting explanation, thanks. What will what you come up with look like? A distro? A flavour of Ubuntu or a Debian overlay or something else? Or will it be just for you and not distributed?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Jo_Led, definitely hardware
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> @Flohack, as in dust/cable?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @padraic7a, i don't know 100% yet. but likely not a flavor or overlay. no point since i don't want debs.
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> or should i throw the phone out of the window, because that idea sounds better and better by the minute
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> info: Exists /home/johannes/.cache/ubports/images/vegetahd/recovery-vegetahd.img … info: Download complete … info: done downloading(once listener) … debug: fastboot: flash; [object Object] … debug: Running platform tool exec asar cmd fastboot flash recovery "/home/johannes/.cache/ubports/images/vegetahd/recovery-vegetahd.img" … error: Devices: Error: Fastboot: Unknown error:  sending 'recovery' (10046 KB)... … OKAY [  0.473s] … writing 
<tgBot> (status read failed (No such device)) … finished. total time: 6.408s
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @dohbee, That's all interesting sounding. Looking forward to hearing about what you come up with. Thanks for answering my questions, and good luck!
<tgBot> <dohbee> thanks
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> with the wipe option i come a lot further. it pushes file 1 of 13 until this happens:
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> debug:  … info: Adb push, NaN% left … debug: Running platform tool exec cmd adb -P 5038 shell stat -t /cache/recovery//ubports-e5cf0885f061c9615931cf863a43f65d8590aa71027315ad71999252ce118868.tar.xz |awk '{print $2}' … debug:  … info: Adb push, NaN% left … debug:  Error: Command failed: adb -P 5038 push /home/johannes/.cache/ubports/pool/ubports-e5cf0885f061c9615931cf863a43f65d8590aa71027315ad71999252ce118868.tar.xz /cache/recovery/ … fai
<tgBot> '/home/johannes/.cache/ubports/pool/ubports-e5cf0885f061c9615931cf863a43f65d8590aa71027315ad71999252ce118868.tar.xz' to '/cache/recovery//ubports-e5cf0885f061c9615931cf863a43f65d8590aa71027315ad71999252ce118868.tar.xz': No space left on device …     at ChildProcess.exithandler (child_process.js:217:12) …     at emitTwo (events.js:106:13) …     at ChildProcess.emit (events.js:194:7) …     at maybeClose (internal/child_process.js:899:16) …     at Sock
<tgBot> (internal/child_process.js:342:11) …     at emitOne (events.js:96:13) …     at Socket.emit (events.js:191:7) …     at Pipe._handle.close [as _onclose] (net.js:510:12) … error: Devices: Error: Adb push error: failed to copy '/home/johannes/.cache/ubports/pool/ubports-e5cf0885f061c9615931cf863a43f65d8590aa71027315ad71999252ce118868.tar.xz' to '/cache/recovery//ubports-e5cf0885f061c9615931cf863a43f65d8590aa71027315ad71999252ce118868.tar.xz': No space lef
<tgBot> Devices: Adb push error: failed to copy '/home/johannes/.cache/ubports/pool/ubports-e5cf0885f061c9615931cf863a43f65d8590aa71027315ad71999252ce118868.tar.xz' to '/cache/recovery//ubports-e5cf0885f061c9615931cf863a43f65d8590aa71027315ad71999252ce118868.tar.xz': No space left on device … debug: Running platform tool exec cmd adb -P 5038 shell stat -t /cache/recovery//ubports-e5cf0885f061c9615931cf863a43f65d8590aa71027315ad71999252ce118868.tar.xz |awk '{print $
<tgBot> info: Adb push, NaN% left
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Please don't paste very long logs into Telegram
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Use a service like Pastebin or paste.ubuntu.com instead
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Is your phone otherwise full?
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26309206/
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Welcome Room is best for install discussions
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> @Stereofont, Could you invite me there? Or how can I join there?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Cluck on the button there
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/htktGjCa/file_3492
<tgBot> Midhun was added by: Midhun
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, hmmm.... i like what I'm reading here ;)
<tgBot> <Midhun> Has some one tried installing Ubuntu touch on mipad ?
<tgBot> <dohbee> it is not a supported device and would require porting. i've not heard of anyone porting to that device
<tgBot> <Midhun> Ok, thanks
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Midhun, Hi Midhun and welcome to the group!  Here is a lnk to an awesome page to get you started:  … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome  … Here if you need me.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Stereofont, Success 😎
#ubports 2018-01-03
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> @Stereofont, Thanks again for the help!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Love thos Welcoming Room guys!  You reduce SG noise by 73.4%
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> For those who don't know, you just mjssed 94 messages...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> What fixed it?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Cache
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Was 30%. Reduced to 2%
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Ca$h always fixes things
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Lol
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/8kfV2vx9/file_3493.mp4
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Though cache reduction was nudged accidentally by MDT to be honest
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> That's me fixing your cache
<tgBot> <Stereofont> However, success is success 😀
<tgBot> <Fardale> Hi, I have some sysadmin knoledge, I wounder if I can help ubports with it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Genuine question
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Welcome from irc 🤗
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> What is a good tool to use to synchronize/manage user accounts on lots of servers centrally?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Fardale, Aha! A Network Artist!  Welcome!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Fardale, I'm sure Dalton will have many amazing ways you can help...thanks for your willingness.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> On that note, anyone interested in writing..... blogs.... PM me on the side.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> It's time to start a fury of writing.
<tgBot> <Fardale> @wayneoutthere Ok thanks, I will wait for him
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @UniversalSuperBox, This was for you Fardale :P
<tgBot> <Fardale> @UniversalSuperBox What kind of user accounts ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> shell user accounts, admin or otherwise.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Along with SSH keys and that fun
<tgBot> <Fardale> You can use ldap directory
<tgBot> <Fardale> But I don't know if you can manage ssh keys with ldap
<tgBot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, Openid
<tgBot> <dohbee> Ubuntu sso with launchapad
<tgBot> <dohbee> Or GitHub if you prefer
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That sounds pretty easy
<tgBot> <dohbee> Since they both have ssh/gpg key handling already, and you can sync pub keys via api
<tgBot> <dohbee> Also please fix http->https everywhere
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> ?
<tgBot> <dohbee> system-image.u.c doesn't redirect to https
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hm. It does for me. HSTS without redirect maybe?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep, that's exactly it
<tgBot> <dohbee> Didn't last time I opened in chromium
<tgBot> <Fardale> @UniversalSuperBox What did you want me to do regarding your question, I don't understand where you want to go with that
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It was a really generic question
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not a test
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We need to solve the exact problem I asked about at some point.
<tgBot> <dohbee> Canonical solved it by writing launchpad
<tgBot> <Fardale> Ok i will look at what the launchpad is
<tgBot> <Fardale> So the goal is to have some thing to replace the launchpad ?
<tgBot> <dohbee> i don't think that's the goal
<tgBot> <dohbee> ubports is already on github, so it already replaces most of what launchpad does
<tgBot> <dohbee> at least, presumably the parts which ubports cares about
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep
<tgBot> <Fardale> Ok, and what is the parts whichi ubports cares about ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't want us to manage logons per-server, basically
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I would prefer a central store
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, LDAP
<tgBot> <Fardale> What are the diferent server ?
<tgBot> <Fardale> and what are the diferents services ?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Flohack, github
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We've got a-plenty of them, I'm just talking about UNIX logons though.
<tgBot> <Fardale> LDAP is a classic tool for central account
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Its not always easy to integrate authentication on lower levels with a high level OAuth ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> Like: There is no PAM for Github I assume
<tgBot> <Fardale> Ok then LDAP with pam-ldap is the right tool I think
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Fardale, LDAP: I hate it, you need a PhD for administration ^^
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And PHPLDAPAdmin is...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> woo
<tgBot> <Fardale> For github, it does not correspond exactly to what Ubport defend
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think RedHat has some nicer interfaces for LDAP though
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The question is, could it store SSH keys
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Flohack, LDAP is a classic tool for enabling alcoholism
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, +1
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/xOJiwn7S/file_3494.mp4
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, LDAP can store anything
<tgBot> <Flohack> Thats bug and feature at the same time
<tgBot> <Flohack> Basically its a Db
<tgBot> <Flohack> hierarchical
<tgBot> <dohbee> except qubits
<tgBot> <Fardale> https://www.fusiondirectory.org/
<tgBot> <Flohack> lol
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, We'll find a way
<tgBot> <dohbee> qubits + ldap == universe imploding
<tgBot> <Flohack> I wanted to go to bed but... now ^^
<tgBot> <dohbee> lol
<tgBot> <Flohack> Im hyped bc I fixed a long lasting Telegram problem
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, I still haven't cracked l10n
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh
<tgBot> <Flohack> Media/Photo/Sticker download skipped sometimes
<tgBot> <Flohack> and you got empty frames
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sphinx will happily build its mofiles correctly... but it won't use them
<tgBot> <dohbee> i should try to compile telegram
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, nice work coach
<tgBot> <dohbee> but at the same time i really just want this intel bug to not affect my CPUs
<tgBot> <Fardale> If you don't like ldap, you can use postgresql
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, You crossed the streams with the offtopic group
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> now the world ends
<tgBot> <dohbee> ugh, qmake
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Fardale, Very interesting. Thanks for the leads!
<tgBot> <dohbee> or that other thing that apple uses which i can't recall the name of
<tgBot> <dohbee> but i'm pretty sure it starts with N
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not-GNU
<tgBot> <Fardale> There is a pam plugin for psql login on unix
<tgBot> <dohbee> neigh
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, I can share my meds in case you need before
<tgBot> <dohbee> NSS i think?
<tgBot> <Fardale> but, it had bad reputation
<tgBot> <Fardale> I don't what is it status right know
<tgBot> <dohbee> afaict, integrating with github via api is probably still best for what ubports needs
<tgBot> <Fardale> I don't know what ubports need
<tgBot> <Fardale> if it's juste un centralyse account for unix logons, I'm not sure that github is the best
<tgBot> <Anthony Tonio> Hey! Is there courses to learn qml or make click apps ? Thanks
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Flohack, wow, this is nasty stuff
<tgBot> <dohbee> is it because cutegram?
<tgBot> <dohbee> Project ERROR: Unknown module(s) in QT: multimedia
<tgBot> <dohbee> huh
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, eh what are you trying 😆
<tgBot> <dohbee> ./setup.sh -t desktop -b
<tgBot> <Flohack> try -d first to build deps ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> or, -db
<tgBot> <Flohack> combined nastiness
<tgBot> <dohbee> but i have qt5 dev stuff installed
<tgBot> <dohbee> i don't want it to download/build qt too
<tgBot> <Flohack> nono
<tgBot> <Flohack> It needs 2 other specific libs
<tgBot> <Flohack> libqtelegram-ae and TelegramQML
<tgBot> <Flohack> its in 3 repos
<tgBot> <dohbee> ok, well it still complains about multimedia
<tgBot> <Flohack> did you follow README.md
<tgBot> <Flohack> https://github.com/ubports/telegram-app/blob/master/README.md
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh, stupid package naming
<tgBot> <Flohack> yesss the madness starts
<tgBot> <Flohack> Im asleep now ^^ its 2.30am here
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 751x157) https://irc.ubports.com/8iicodCq/file_3496.jpg GAH! Still English.
<tgBot> <Flohack> But ping me tomorrow
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> ```Running Sphinx v1.6.5 … loading translations [de]... done``` … Why does Sphinx lie to me
<tgBot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, ich bin ein berliner?
<tgBot> <dohbee> it didn't lie?
<tgBot> <dohbee> how are you loading the docs?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's supposed to load a .po file and build using that
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It says "Finished" even if there's nothing to load, so there's that.
<tgBot> <dohbee> meh, a bit of manual intervention and got telegram built, but apparently i'm missing some bits
<tgBot> <dohbee> i really don't like that you can't do conditional imports in qml :(
<tgBot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, didn't it create an index_de.html or something? which one are you viewing?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm trying an entirely different method at this point, though I'm not sure about it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's creating separate output folders for every translation
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But none of them are translated at all, even though I have a file with some translations in it
<tgBot> <dohbee> hmm
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Irony: Weblate, a Python-based translation tool, has no translated documentation
<tgBot> <dohbee> i didn't realize irony was a synonym for FOSS
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> BUT
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It does have a guide on doing exactly what I'm trying to do! :D
<tgBot> <dohbee> lol
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Shoulda looked that up four hours ago
<tgBot> <dohbee> Q: How to stick a fork in a light socket? … A: Don't.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You don't like documentation translation?
<tgBot> <dohbee> no i do
<tgBot> <dohbee> i just hate how nothing does it right, and it's always broken
<tgBot> <dohbee> maybe you should have just used intltool for that ;)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://docs.weblate.org/en/latest/devel/starting.html?highlight=sphinx#translating-documentation-using-sphinx
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> welp
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Good thing flo went to sleep, because I need him for all these steps
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It waits until tomorrow
<tgBot> <dohbee> it's too bloody cold anyway
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Aha!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 731x150) https://irc.ubports.com/zAYEr1Ag/file_3498.jpg
<tgBot> <dohbee> lies
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That was, er, easy
<tgBot> <alan_morford> (Photo, 903x1129) https://irc.ubports.com/R92QP8wT/file_3499.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> mun
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Took this tonight with my Nexus 5 running r3 through my kids $30 telescope
<tgBot> <dohbee> we posting moon photos now?
<tgBot> <dohbee> nice
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Sorry ut related
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Thought I'd use that as a segue to say great job on UT! Thanks!
<tgBot> <dohbee> i was gonna post an unrelated moon pic, but i can't find it any more :P
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Fwd from dohbee: hmm, deleting old data which i have no idea why i have, feels kind of good
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think I know where it went
<tgBot> <dohbee> lol, no
<tgBot> <dohbee> (Photo, 720x540) https://irc.ubports.com/0IfeAjxf/file_3501.jpg
<tgBot> <dohbee> (found it)
<tgBot> <exar_kun> I was wondering where the moon went.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Hi UT
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @Flohack any news yet on that bullhead kernel work?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @alan_morford, Cool!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @alan_morford, You should join our struggling Ubports Parents group :)
<tgBot> <alan_morford> @wayneoutthere, Struggling?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Yeah. There are just 2 of us ha
<tgBot> <alan_morford> @wayneoutthere, Happy to make it a crowd
<tgBot> <alan_morford> So is the nexus 4 officially supported. The legacy title is a tad confusing.
<tgBot> <alan_morford> I see it's not a focus device but looks like it gets the 'big' releases yes?
<tgBot> <Rekols> (Voice, 2s)https://irc.ubports.com/nE0NWMw6/file_3502
<tgBot> <Rekols> 😞
<tgBot> vyaspranjal33 was added by: vyaspranjal33
<tgBot> <vyaspranjal33> hello geeks
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @vyaspranjal33, Greetings
<tgBot> <Rekols> gays
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Hey watch the homophobia, that's not cool
<tgBot> <vyaspranjal33> how can i join ubports spokeperson program
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> There's no such program?
<tgBot> <Rekols> hello
<tgBot> <Rekols> i'm a gay.
<tgBot> <vyaspranjal33> @bhushanshah, I ve seen on ubports website😅
<tgBot> <Rekols> no one?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @Rekols, good, the worlds got too many baby makers
<tgBot> <Rekols> what？
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Lol, 1 reason why gay people are better than striaght people, is overpopulation and the need for less people to make babies... I am random don't mind me
<tgBot> <Rekols> so i love you?   @Xorpad
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @Rekols you too bro, ubuntu love yp
<tgBot> <Xorpad> yo
<tgBot> <Rekols> love yo ?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> yeah, i say yo after statements occasionally
<tgBot> <Xorpad> again, i'm random lulz
<tgBot> <Rekols> @Xorpad
<tgBot> <Rekols> 你喜欢男的还是女的？
<tgBot> <Xorpad> UT should crowd-fund some employees
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I'm sure kickstart would get some cash flowing
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @alan_morford, Yep. I'm an N4 daily driver man.
<tgBot> <Rekols> wow
<tgBot> <Rekols> do you know where am i ?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> no
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I don't even know where I am sometimes, let alone other people
<tgBot> <Rekols> i'm from origin touo
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @alan_morford, Cool. Will send you invite link in morning and anyone else who wants
<tgBot> <Rekols> I Think my english is very very good.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Yes, seems fine to me
<tgBot> <Rekols> 妈的   不尬聊了
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @vyaspranjal33, No geeks Here. We are artists and engineers
<tgBot> <Rekols> i'm artlists
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @wayneoutthere, Embrace your inner geek
<tgBot> <Rekols> @will
<tgBot> <Rekols> @Xorpad 你好啊。
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I gave up trying to learn traditional chinese characters a long time ago
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Xorpad, No
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I can read pin-yin a little
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but not much
<tgBot> <Xorpad> My mandarin is really bad
<tgBot> <Xorpad> and no cantoneese
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> And this is not the place to discuss adult topics thanks. We have people here who don't appreciate it.
<tgBot> <Rekols> why gave up ?  @Xorpad
<tgBot> <Xorpad> What is an adult topic that anyone talked about?
<tgBot> <Rekols> pin-yin:  ni hao a
<tgBot> <Rekols> what ?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @Rekols because I am bad at it and I don't want to keep trying
<tgBot> <Rekols> chinese is the hardest language.
<tgBot> <Rekols> in the world?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> It's the hardest for an english speaker I think
<tgBot> <Rekols> I love Russian and English.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I can only speak english, a little mandarin but not fluent, and I can read some german but not speak or hear it
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I'm bad at language skills, like testing has shown that
<tgBot> <Rekols> wow
<tgBot> <Xorpad> fortunately the internet is mostly english
<tgBot> <Rekols> my english is very very bad.
<tgBot> <Rekols> do you know "尬聊"?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> no
<tgBot> <Rekols> "尬聊"is Awkward chat
<tgBot> <Rekols> yes ?
<tgBot> <peternerlich> btw., I simply copied over /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/* (or so) from my laptop to have it automatically connect to all the networks I've been in — doesn't seem to work. Can I not do that? Why?
<tgBot> <Schyken> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/xiTeLb7K/file_3503.mp4
<tgBot> <Schyken> First off, no one is "better" than anyone because of their sexual preference. Furthermore, you can very well be heterosexual without contributing to the population count.
<tgBot> <Schyken> Take the shit elsewhere. Thanks. 👍
<tgBot> <Rekols> what are you taking about?
<tgBot> <Schyken> Read the replied-to message.
<tgBot> <Rekols> oh
<tgBot> <Rekols> OMG
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> @Schyken, I agree.
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> can we just stay to the topic?
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> https://t.me/ubports_ot here is the ot group
<tgBot> <Schyken> @Mr_Doge, +1
<tgBot> <Rekols> +1s
<tgBot> <Rekols> github.com/rekols
<tgBot> <gurucubano> What client could I use on my BQ E4.5 for matrix.org?
<tgBot> <Javacookies> uMatrix
<tgBot> <aadithya_s> Does the ubports installer wipe android and install Ubuntu or does it use dual booting ?
<tgBot> <sambuccid> wipe android
<tgBot> <aadithya_s> Thanks. Is there any way to dual boot?
<tgBot> <Javacookies> there's no official way of doing it but there's a way
<tgBot> <Javacookies> what device do you have?
<tgBot> <aadithya_s> OnePlus one
<tgBot> <Javacookies> not sure if it supports MultiROM but if it does, you can experiment with it
<tgBot> <Javacookies> so far it works fine n Nexus 5 ;)
<tgBot> <aadithya_s> Op does have multirom support.
<tgBot> <aadithya_s> Did you use the app to install Ubuntu?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Anthony Tonio, Yes but I think your question got lost. I can't ping you. Please make a username in Telegram
<tgBot> <Javacookies> yes but a modified one so it use the image server of UBports
<tgBot> <Javacookies> have you ever tried UT on your OPO using MultiROM?
<tgBot> <Javacookies> I'm not sure if MultiROM for OPO has UT support even before with Canonical images
<tgBot> <sambuccid> @Javacookies, in which channel?
<tgBot> <Javacookies> I actually tried all 15.04 and 16.04 channels and of course 15.04 stable is the most well "stable" and usable :)
<tgBot> <aadithya_s> @Javacookies, The thread is xda says to use the app to install UT, but the app doesn't officially support opo
<tgBot> <Javacookies> what? I don't get it....the app works in OPO or not? well, you can just try MultiROM and see if it works and if it works, you can just search for the modified apk so UBports will be used....I think it's somewhere in the XDA forum of MultiROM for Nexus 4/5   try try the text 1.apk ;) good luck
<tgBot> <Javacookies> and when you'r ready, install Ubuntu Touch over Android.....wipe it off :P
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Multirom is ultra flaky and unlikely ever to see any repair. Especially so with Anbox on the way…
<tgBot> <Javacookies> yeah, but it's a good way to try out Ubuntu especially for those that can't give up Android yet...as long as it works then why not use it ;)
<tgBot> <Javacookies> BTW, I don't use MultiROM because I can't live without Andorid..... it's just that I like trying things out like different ROMs and OS :D
<tgBot> <milkor73> Ones installed XDA is not so easy to  uninstall, it keeps some settings, changes there, later it is very difficult to play than with the device no matter what OS you want to flash, and even you succeed you can find bugs others do not have....that is the experience we have from welcome room helping with flashing UT
<tgBot> <neothethird> https://mastodon.rocks/web/statuses/99285291249721918 we're famous
<tgBot> <Pgcor> @Ingo_FP_Angel, @Ingo_FP_Angel I tried registering with another email address (one of a more popular provider) and it worked instantly... I've already seen this kind of problem with unusual mail domains while registering in other sites, it may be this
<tgBot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> Yeah, I'll probably create a one-off address. But I already tried two of the largest German email providers ;)
<tgBot> <Javacookies> is there a way to stretch/fit an app in xmir? I want to retain the low resolution for better performance but I want it fullscreen :)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Javacookies, yes use window manager or wmctrl
<tgBot> delmay was added by: delmay
<tgBot> <Javacookies> is it doable in matchbox?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i thought that matchbox maximizes windows by default
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> Wmctrl requires a EWMH compliant window manager.  Many of the lightest weight WMs are not EWMH compliant. I dont know if matchbox is
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> a workaround is to have matchbox and run xmir in windowed mode then by resizing xmir window you effectively are also resizing the app.
<tgBot> <Javacookies> I think if the apps specifies a resolution, matchbox doesn't stretch the app even in fullscreen mode....oh well, not really important....just experimenting :D
<tgBot> <Javacookies> I'll share something ATU later :D
<tgBot> <Javacookies> *in ATU
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @delmay, Hello Serge. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> Sven Henkel was added by: Sven Henkel
<tgBot> <Schyken> @Sven Henkel, Welcome!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Sven Henkel, Hello Sven. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> We have a variety of UBports groups in different languages
<tgBot> <rémus Rome> With a ubuntu phone it's possible to join a new conversation group ?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Sure
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Use the https: version
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Which one do you want?
<tgBot> <rémus Rome> In french for example
<tgBot> <rémus Rome> I can use the https version and the regular app ?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> https://t.me/UBports_French
<tgBot> <rémus Rome> Ok... Thanks
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Normally it links from the browser
<tgBot> Neo47 was added by: Neo47
<tgBot> <technicalbird> @Neo47, Welcome @Neo47
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> So the Openstore App is the new way to update installed Apps. Any chance of an "Update all" button coming to the MyApps cathegory there?
<tgBot> <Neo47> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/yBKL0271/file_3506
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> Another question: Will it be possible in the near future to save contacts directly to SIM? Because i just wiped my phone yesterday and a lot of contacts are gone because it was only saved on the phone memory.
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @Jo_Led, https://github.com/UbuntuOpenStore/openstore-meta/issues/165
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> there is an issue opened
<tgBot> Diegoliveira987 was added by: Diegoliveira987
<tgBot> <Diegoliveira987> Diego Oliveira: … Hi, good morning...  … How install Ubuntu Touch on Moto G3? Is possible? can be even an unstable version. Can someone help me?
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> @Diegoliveira987, only if someone has ported it to your device
<tgBot> Daniel Sparti was added by: Daniel Sparti
<tgBot> <Diegoliveira987> 😢
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Welcome @Neo47, @Diegoliveira987 and Daniel! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. To get started, please have a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> @Diegoliveira987, dont worry you can port it yourself 😊
<tgBot> <Diegoliveira987> ???
<tgBot> <alan_morford> @wayneoutthere, Cool man. Love the n4 size though the n5 is barely larger. N4 build quality is superior.
<tgBot> <nanu_c> Sending attachments with Signal is working now :)
<tgBot> gnumdk was added by: gnumdk
<tgBot> <gnumdk> Back to Ubuntu on my MX4, really awesome work guys!
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Hello @gnumdk! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Thanks for the praise! Redirecting it straight to the developers!
<tgBot> James was added by: James
<tgBot> <milkor73> @James, Hello James welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <saidinesh5> @bhushanshah, Tried it a lot for Sailfish.. Backported like 100+ patches from the user namespace branch. Wasn't at all working as those patches seem to depend onother changes to kernel
<tgBot> Rafa was added by: Rafa
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Trick is you don't need user_ns
<tgBot> <saidinesh5> namespace support for filesystem etc.. is also needed
<tgBot> <saidinesh5> and those patches are all in the same branch iirc
<tgBot> <saidinesh5> without that ran into crazy issues like ls not working but cd working inside the container
<tgBot> <saidinesh5> of course we were kind of using overlayfs etc.. too, to save space and simplify development
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Rafa, Hello Rafa and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Rafa> @milkor73, Thanks!!
<tgBot> <milkor73> We have a variety of UBports groups in different languages, are you interested?
<tgBot> <milkor73> pherhaps : https://t.me/UBPorts_ES
<tgBot> <delmay> Russian?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @delmay, @ubports_ru
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i don't recommend joining it though.
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Jo_Led, Update via system settings, that has an upload all button
<tgBot> <neothethird> @PhoenixLandPirate, s/upload/update
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> ^
<tgBot> <ProsperoDaniele> news about ubports 16.04 for nexus4?
<tgBot> <dohbee> it exists
<tgBot> <dohbee> it is still unstable
<tgBot> <ProsperoDaniele> @dohbee, how can I try it?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem, every group needs more good people.  if there are code violations,  let us know.  every language should have a place to discuss UT freely....
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @wayneoutthere, leave the group, make the percentage bigger
<tgBot> <ProsperoDaniele> @dohbee, it is possible try anbox on nexus4 with 15.04 ?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (Photo, 461x362) https://irc.ubports.com/GWx45KMj/file_3509.jpg
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem, you are a rude individual
<tgBot> <dohbee> @ProsperoDaniele, no, anbox requires kernel changes that haven't really been completed on much of any devices yet
<tgBot> <dohbee> @ProsperoDaniele, switch to channel ubports-touch/16.04/devel
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @PhoenixLandPirate, It has been said that it is preferable to update apps in OpenStore rather than in Updates. Something about stability. Some clarification of that would be useful
<tgBot> <ProsperoDaniele> @dohbee, thank you very much
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, IMO, app updates should be removed from system settings. and system updates should be moved to under "about this $device" or such, instead of at top level
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, For design reasons or function?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, both-ish.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I pinged my question to the other group. Having two mechanisms does seem confusing
<tgBot> <Stereofont> https://github.com/UbuntuOpenStore/openstore-meta/issues/165 Thanks Brian
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Some feedback just now from a user that a smartwatch that was constantly  disconnecting under Android now connects with no problems under UT
<tgBot> <dohbee> hmm, tg web being slow today :-/
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, i guess you can run a local copy of it
<tgBot> <vanyasem> if you really want to
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Rafa, Hi. Please return to the Welcome Room 👍
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> @Jo_Led, I repeat the question because I believe it drowned. Anybody know anything about this?
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> @Jo_Led, Copy frequently the file: … ~/.local/share/evolution/addressbook/system/contacts.db
<tgBot> <Stereofont> If you have a spare Android phone you could do it on there. The import function works on UT
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Jo_Led, you can't actually store much info on the SIM, which is why pretty much no smart phones really do it
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> Hey, I am planing to upgrade my m10 to 16.04. Are there functional OTAs?
<tgBot> <dohbee> yes, but it is not yet at feature parity with the 15.04 images, and still has some bugs to be worked out
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> No problem 😀
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> I'll test it a bit and play with it. Let the search for the bugs begins 🤓
<tgBot> <Jyoti> I installed the 16.04 on my bq M10. Almost nothing is working... maybe with few updates will be working
<tgBot> <Jyoti> So, do not expect the same you already have with the 15.04
<tgBot> <milkor73> @kristijantkalec, https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/How-to-install-Ubuntu-Touch-16.04
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> @milkor73, Thanks
<tgBot> <Jyoti> I intalled the 16.04 because i have another tablet, so, i am not in a rush, i can see the progress of the 16.04 without stress
<tgBot> <Jyoti> The browser, the camera, the openstore, the file manager and other essential app are not working yet
<tgBot> <Jyoti> So, install it if you know that there are few apps working and just want to see the progress in live-sream :-)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Jyoti, +1
<tgBot> <Jyoti> The 16.04 will be great. But, for the moment, do not expect more than he actually is, or you will be disappointed
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> hmm I though that the browser was already working
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> At least from what I understood reading from the forum post about 16.04
<tgBot> <Jyoti> No, the browser is not working yet ( today, in my bq m10 tablet with the 16.04)
<tgBot> <Jyoti> I do not know if it works in other devices
<tgBot> <Jyoti> Let us have confidence in the future of UBports, but without illusions about miracles ... only those who have previously deceived will be disillusioned. We must dream our feet on the ground.
<tgBot> <Jyoti> We must dream, but with our feet on the ground
<tgBot> <milkor73> Attention: pls do not drink red bull
<tgBot> <milkor73> while dreaming about 16.04.
<tgBot> <Jyoti> I hope the updates of the 16.04 will be many and every week ... :-)
<tgBot> <AresMinos> @salarelv, Oh wow, that's cool :D
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @salarelv, Finnish speaker?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> We have a group for that 👍
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> @Cesar_Herrera, Thanks, will do. Still at one point it would be good to be able to copy between phone and sim memory, as every phone I had was able to do.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Jo_Led, i think you can use the google contact to sinc your contacts so its saved all the time in the cloud
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> @malditobastardo, I prefer Google not having my contacts.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> good point
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> There should be a way to make a backup of the contacts
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Nextcloud is an alternative
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> NC is compatible to do this now in UT?
<tgBot> <dohbee> nextcloud should work already yes
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Great news! thank you guys
<tgBot> <Stereofont> There are two NC apps
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Three. One is a bookmark saver
<tgBot> <dohbee> you shouldn't need any extra apps to use nextcloud
<tgBot> <dohbee> just add an account in online-accounts to sync the contacts to
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @malditobastardo, Depending on how many contacts you want to manually select, you could export a vcard
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> @YougoChats, You may use vcard with a script. You have your numbers in a text file.
<tgBot> <YougoChats> Actually, Contacts app has a select all button. Select all>share with file manager>select location, done.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Really we should have a simple UI mechanism for something so basic
<tgBot> <YougoChats> The other way around, open in file manager, open with contacts, done
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> @Stereofont, Time ago I made a python script. I invented some index numbers but after that the system corrected them.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @YougoChats, Yeah this was how I imported my contacts from my iPhone
<tgBot> Lukas Wolfskin was added by: Lukas Wolfskin
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Lukas Wolfskin, Welcome Lukas! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot> <Lukas Wolfskin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/YhRL1mNe/file_3518
<tgBot> <Lukas Wolfskin> Thanks!
<tgBot> <Fardale> @UniversalSuperBox For managing user accross servers, for me a good solution will be a openLDAP db to store user and the pam-ldap module for authentification. For the complexity of managing a ldap server there are multiple frontend to ldap so you don't need a PhD to use LDAP as https://github.com/FedeRez/webldap, https://www.freeipa.org/page/Main_Page, https://www.fusiondirectory.org/ or use a binding and code small script for the managment part lik
<tgBot> https://gitlab.crans.org/nounous/cldap/tree/wip_peb. The advantage of using LDAP over a other db is that most project have a option to do the auth part throught LDAP. If people realy don't like LDAP, a other solution is to use a sql database and export automaticaly a minimum ldap for authentification.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Have you got Ubuntu Touch, Lukas?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Fardale, This would maybe be best as a discussion in the lab?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Fardale, can you make a username in Telegram, then people can ping and invite you
<tgBot> <FardaleM> Like that ?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Yes, I added you to the Lab
<tgBot> <Lukas Wolfskin> Hi Lionel, I had, but it was not keeping up with my social network and professional needs, and so I went back to a backed up image of an Android remix.
<tgBot> <Lukas Wolfskin> I'm still using my Nexus 5
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Good place for technical discussions. Takes them out of the main group
<tgBot> <dohbee> i've been here a long time and still have no idea what "the lab" is
<tgBot> <Stereofont> There
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Now for a Sysadmins discussion
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Can have any function, as long as on topic
<tgBot> <dohbee> eh :-/
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Users join to sort out a particular subject then leave when done
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Meeting room
<tgBot> <Stereofont> We can create multiple labs if needed
<tgBot> <dohbee> yeah, don't like it. it's exclusionary by design :-/
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Depends on the subject. Thus one us a specialist discussion about server logins
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Last was setting up a Finnish language group
<tgBot> <Stereofont> The whole group is not 'missing out' by avoiding all those messages in the main group. On the contrary
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Anyone who wants to chat sysadmin is welcome
<tgBot> <dohbee> you can't know what anyone might be missing out on, when forcing an on-topic conversation to be moved to another room.
<tgBot> <FardaleM> thanks
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I didn't force. I did suggest it was more suitable. The alternative is pm with @universalsuperbox who asked for assistance
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Lukas Wolfskin, I guess you mean WhatsApp,  so interested in Anbox?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> exactly.... a 'Lab' is a 'public PM'   … A PM is 'exclusive by design' and for a good reason but it excludes others from following along. … The Lab idea was to 'reduce noise'; in the main group (common complaint) in the same way that the welcome group does with Installs and welcoming.   … The current "OT" group is similar, but not everyone's cup of tea.  It allows for 'anything' to discuss - especially stuff that should not be discussed 
<tgBot> … We are evolving as the group grows but the Lab idea is definite *not* exclusionary - in fact the opposite.  It's a respectful way to include everyone while not disturbing others.   Allow me to use the cocktail party analogy yet again.   … You are in a cocktail party talking about Ubuntu and three guys start loudly talking about KDE.  Nothing 'wrong' with it but the theme is Ubuntu and may bother people who *don't* want to hear about KDE.  At a cocktail 
<tgBot> a) shut up or b) go onto the patio, smoke a pipe and talk about KDE. … I like pipes and conversations
#ubports 2018-01-04
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> (Sticker, 362x512) https://irc.ubports.com/wwTAxU8H/file_3519
<tgBot> <dohbee> how rude
<tgBot> <buio63> I've just got UBports on my E4.5 up and running. Great job guys and many many thanks again.
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> Anyone knows if  UT works correctly on Bq Aquaris M10 HD (the  NOT FHD version) ? are there any downsides if i pick it over the FHD version?
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> @TronFortyTwo, With it I meant 'yay!' or '+1'
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee do you know of any test suites that would check that the HAL was running correctly?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, i didn't work on that level of stuff, so i don't. maybe there's something still sitting on ubuntu wiki somewhere though
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Eranuzan, it does work on it (both versions were available with ubuntu from bq). downside is fewer pixels. not sure if storage or other hardware is different (i think it's just the pixels)
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> @dohbee, great! thanks ☺ ithink i'll get my self one
<tgBot1> <Diegoliveira987> Hello, can anyone help me install a rom through the terminal? I downloaded the ROM, but with a huge difficulty to install.
<tgBot1> <stuiterveer> What ROM and in what way are you trying to install it?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, I have a question that I hope you can answer. What is an "Overlay", in the low-level Ubuntu Touch sense?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well, it can mean many things depending on what you're asking about exactly
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I find it here [1], but all I can really see is "It's a thing that's mounted over a thing" … [1] https://github.com/ubports/ubports-boot/blob/fd906a4ddaff887a2d87dd0b37277e452abe1266/initramfs/scripts/touch#L135
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ie, some mount locations are overlay mounts
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't really see any references to it being used
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ok, yeah, so that's sort of overlay mounts
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it looks like specifically that is bind mounting, which is a bit different from overlay mounting
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but achieves a similar goal
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Aha
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Here's where it's used: https://github.com/ubports/ubports-boot/blob/fd906a4ddaff887a2d87dd0b37277e452abe1266/initramfs/scripts/touch#L468
<tgBot1> <dohbee> yup
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't understand why though. That'd be a marius question I suspect
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Mounting the Ubuntu system into the container's system folder...
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ah, right, because the root fs is a bind mount
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Loop mount
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> But why mount `/` into `/android/system/ubuntu`
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well it's mounting /android/system/ubuntu (which is the ubuntu root fs) onto /
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Ohhhhhhhh
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> And I've skipped that step, I see
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> This is the 'flipped' thing that the scripts are talking about so much
<tgBot1> <dohbee> yeah, it's a little confusing, due to the way we use android
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Right, so I rendered that obsolete. Good, don't think I need it any more
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> In other news, that initrd is really confusing.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> yeah, i don't know enough about the rest of the layout, but i'd sway ideally we want to move away from such bind mounts here
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Second question, doesn't hurt to ask. Do you know of any case where the Android system would actually use the Ubuntu version properties? … https://github.com/ubports/ubports-boot/blob/fd906a4ddaff887a2d87dd0b37277e452abe1266/initramfs/scripts/touch#L48
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Hybris-boot luckily does away with that. It hands you your rootfs as `/`, the Android data partition at `/data`, and says "Here. You make something of this, I'm going to bed."
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Luckily or unluckily... I guess I haven't decided.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, i don't know if anything on the android side specifically uses them. i think we just persist them in the android properties bit to be able to read them really early
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah. So does anything actually read them from the persistant storage?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> not sure if/why we need to do that, either
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I suppose, maybe the updater from Recovery...
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm a bit too afraid to look at it, though
<tgBot1> <dohbee> yeah, maybe something for the recovery side
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Well hey, always good to get rid of a bit more complexity
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> And... replace it with more Upstart complexity... https://github.com/UniversalSuperBox/ut-halium-compat
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Interesting side-note while I'm thinking about it... the complex flipping of the filesystem is what allows Ubuntu Touch devices to support the "Charging mode" that is required on all Android handsets. Basically, if the initramfs detects that the device is booting because the charger is plugged in, it just boots Android. Getting around this could be quite difficult now that we don't have Android mounted before everything else.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> The complexity certainly solved problems...
<tgBot1> <dohbee> eh, the less android, the better
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> But charging mode can be useful, since the Android system probably knows how to charge the battery from very low states better than Ubuntu.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> It should be handled by the kernel
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> But you know Android vendors
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> And Qualcomm
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Specifically Qualcomm
<tgBot1> <dohbee> not sure why any userspace thing would matter there, other than "don't boot the system" so you don't end up wasting all the battery trying to boot and run stuff, when you don't have enough battery
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but afaik, that never really worked well on ubuntu phone (at least, not on my nexus devices)
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Qualcomm proprietary quick charge negotiation and such
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Really? Works on our ports to my knowledge
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I know it works on the FP2 for a fact
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well i just put my nexus 5 on my qi charger. will see what happens
<tgBot1> <dohbee> seems to be doing the right thing so far
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but there's "lake effect" snow happening on east coast usa from the ocean right now, so i don't know what is real any more
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh hey
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Midwest sure knows what that is
<tgBot1> <bhushanshah> @dohbee, 😂
<tgBot1> <dohbee> hmm, ok, so nexus 5 behaved now. i definitely recall previously (especially on my n4) it would just end up booting into ubuntu on charger
<tgBot1> <dohbee> time to get some sleep though.
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, west coast doesn't.  or at least Wayne coast doesnt.... I'll go duckduck myself
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> now I know.  yikes.  i'm not a fan of such lake effects and I haven't seen one
<tgBot1> <lastdon82> How is battery performance for Pro5 users after OTA3?
<tgBot1> iHusky was added by: iHusky
<tgBot1> <iHusky> good morning
<tgBot1> <iHusky> I want ask, can someone port ubuntu touch for xiaomi redmi note 4 (mido)
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @iHusky, I believe someone started a port for it
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> check @halium
<tgBot1> <iHusky> halium, who is this?
<tgBot1> <iHusky> and where I can find him?
<tgBot1> <salarelv> @Stereofont, Estonian
<tgBot1> <Eranuzan> @lastdon82, its ok I get around a day if usage before it dies
<tgBot1> <lastdon82> @Eranuzan, It is not my main driver but i get a day out of it. I use to get a day and half prior to switching to UBports from Canonical.
<tgBot1> <Eranuzan> mm that might be true as today I charge it at 10% and before (don't know if its canonical or ota-1 ) it was around 20% but oughts really hard to tell
<tgBot1> <lastdon82> @Eranuzan, ok thanks for the feedback
<tgBot1> <Eranuzan> anything for a fellow PRO 😋
<tgBot1> <Lukas Wolfskin> @Stereofont, Unfortunately, yes. I did not manage to get the majority of my compadres over to telegram from whatsapp. Anyway...  The mail app wasn't synching with my office365 work account, and it also wasn't synching with an older exchange account... So it was kind of a double killer... I'm very intersted in anbox, and curious about the Libre 5 phone in the future of things.
<tgBot1> <Lukas Wolfskin> Other than those smaller personal issues, I think the platform is great!
<tgBot1> <jmnemonix> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/01/02/intel_cpu_design_flaw/
<tgBot1> <Jo_Led> @jmnemonix, Intel released a statement that also AMD and ARM chips are affected. I don't know if this is a smear campaign, or true. That's what I heard.
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @Jo_Led, for what I know, they shouldn't be affected, but until these assumptions become facts, arm and amd chips are treated also as unsecure
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Hi guys, is there a way perhaps from the command line to set a manual override for the rotation/orientation of a specific app?  For example I usually have my phone locked in landscape but I want the actual phone app to switch to landscape, seems a more natural way to use it in that fashion.
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @TartanSpartan, hm, the app itself can say 'I run only in ___ mode', manually specifying it for arbitrary apps will need some wonky hacking, I would estimate
<tgBot1> <delijati> someone also experinecing battery drain with OTA-3 on BQ E4.5? i habe deactivated the notifications but still my battery is empty after 1 day
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @delijati, did you already restart since noticing?
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> could also be a memory leak by dekko2, at least I heard something about that before christmas, not sure if already fixed
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> memory leak? Not had a bug report for one 😕
<tgBot1> <delijati> @peternerlich, yeah twice ... i go to bed by 70% and in the morning the phone if off aka 0%
<tgBot1> <gurucubano> Dan, maybe Peter meant the zombies created by Dekko2
<tgBot1> <delijati> the notification service can i shut it down by hand ? just assuming its that
<tgBot1> <delijati> no i removed dekko2 still using dekko
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @gurucubano, Ah ok, yeah that was fixed. And as far as i know zombie process resources get deallocated and only a record in the process table is retained
<tgBot1> <delijati> could be there any other service running ?
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> it was a bug in QProcess where it creates a zombie process if it tries to exec an non-exiting binary
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @gurucubano, @DanChapman yes, sorry, only remembered there was *something*
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> 👍
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @salarelv, Apologies. I could see myself walking into that hole. We do have a Finnish group but regrettably not an Estonian one - yet
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Lukas Wolfskin, @DanChapman is the Office365 thing known?
<tgBot1> <Lukas Wolfskin> Known?
<tgBot1> <Lukas Wolfskin> As in, reported?
<tgBot1> <delijati> found it i habve the same problem ... over new year i deactivated mobile data and the phone lasted 4 days as usual https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/400
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Stereofont, Yep
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Lukas Wolfskin, Yep
<tgBot1> <Lukas Wolfskin> Yeah, I was following the forum at the time. And regularly submitted bug reports and comments...
<tgBot1> <Lukas Wolfskin> This was about a year ago...
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Lukas Wolfskin, Ah, okay. So not Dekko2?
<tgBot1> <salarelv> @Stereofont, No problem we are close to Finland. The language is similar and also Taavi is a common name in Finland
<tgBot1> <Lukas Wolfskin> Can't remember now, mate. Apologies.
<tgBot1> <Lukas Wolfskin> I'm thinking about giving 15.04 a spin again...
<tgBot1> <Lukas Wolfskin> Excited about 16.04
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @salarelv, With Danish/ Norwegian/Swedish we have one group. My understanding is that wouldn't work for Estonian/Finnish?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Lukas Wolfskin, Sightsee on the 16.04 building site but no running water…
<tgBot1> <Lukas Wolfskin> I know...
<tgBot1> <Lukas Wolfskin> Can wait!
<tgBot1> <Lukas Wolfskin> And submit reports...  I'm not much of a programmer. I teach history...
<tgBot1> <Lukas Wolfskin> This is just really cool and fun to keep up with!
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> @delijati, Same for me with my nexus 5
<tgBot1> <delijati> yeah deactivating mobile data fixes it .. so something is probably polling al lot :/
<tgBot1> <delijati> and i asume notifications service ... so how to deactivate :)
<tgBot1> <salarelv> @Stereofont, Probably not. Finnish/Estonian are a class of their own.
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Hopefully we will have an Estonian group soon 👍
<tgBot1> <samitormanen> Yeah, that mobiledata battery consumption is bad in N5. I tried to look N5 wakelocks, but didn't work out because kernel is missing some features.
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @Stereofont, What office35 thing? That's a little vague 😁
<tgBot1> <samitormanen> Strange that N4 has those features in kernel already..
<tgBot1> <Lukas Wolfskin> @DanChapman, Forget it, it's from a year ago...
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @delijati, `sudo stop ubuntu-push-client` but that won't persist across reboots. you would probably need to create an ubuntu-push-client.override file and set it to "manual" or something like that.
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @Lukas Wolfskin, SO it's fine now?
<tgBot1> <Lukas Wolfskin> Wouldn't know, it's a reason I went back to Android...
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> Well i don't want to "forget it" if it needs fixing. I just need a bug report 😉
<tgBot1> <Lukas Wolfskin> I belive I did. Anyway, a lot has changed since then. I'm testing the Water before trying again. The above battery issue is concerning... When the weekend comes around, I'll check it out.
<tgBot1> <Lukas Wolfskin> And let ya know
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @Lukas Wolfskin, Ok, that would be great ! … btw https://gitlab.com/groups/dekkoproject/-/issues?scope=all&utf8=%E2%9C%93&state=all&search=office365 i'm not seeing any references to it.
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Lukas Wolfskin, This @DanChapman
<tgBot1> <delijati> @DanChapman, thanks i will try that
<tgBot1> <dohbee> push is probably not the issue
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @delijati, disable notifications for Twitter and such in settings
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Also, if battery usage is ok on wifi with cell data disabled, more likely some other issue than notifications polling (which is accounts-polld, not push)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @peternerlich, Two issues. Spectre attack affects all chips. Meltdown is likely only Intel.
<tgBot1> <lommeke> Does the OPO support convergence?
<tgBot1> <KrisJacewicz> @lommeke, every UT device does support convergence. What you want to ask is does it support external display either via cable or wirelessly. Convergence can be turned on even on-device by switching from staged to windowed mode.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> @peternerlich right I see. I think custom specification of app orientation is a feature in some Android rotation editor programs. I wonder if UT Tweak Tool could feature this option in an update? Otherwise I wish I had requested OTA-3 to feature the phone app in portrait by default. I would wager that most people prefer it this way too?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, dialer-app only supports portrait
<tgBot1> <lommeke> Okay, I get it. Can I connect it to an external display by cable?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Evidence points to the contrary.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, Is a bug, but not sure where. Or do you mean landscape?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/C4i7rI4T/file_3526.jpg
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> So you don't see this on your daily driver phone?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Yeah, that is a bug. The app itself declares to not support autorotation
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Hmm, maybe a fundamental design flaw in how rotation is handled in Ubuntu
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> A quick test on my MX4 (naturally I haven't used it's telephony functions since donating the SIM to the MP5) shows the same behaviour. I'm not sure whether this first started happening on OTA 2 or 3.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> I think it's always been a problem
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I think it was OTA 2 as I pointed out the problem to a friend prior to 3's release date.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> But again, you're saying you don't have the problem on your phone? Or that you do?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Turn off rotation lock, rotate to landscape, and open the phone.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> I'm saying I know it's not a bug in the app itself.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I tried that sequence of steps you mention, but same behaviour.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> That's weird
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Did you mean to rotate to portrait?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> No. But this is definitely a deeper issue than the dialer app
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> OIC. Stopwatch shows the correct behaviour I want so perhaps it's code could illuminate matters.
<tgBot1> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> @TartanSpartan, In bq e4.5 the landscape view of the dialer-app view incorrectly
<tgBot1> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> (Photo, 960x540) https://irc.ubports.com/rae7CNoa/file_3529.jpg Actual view, the name contact same problem of all the resto secon line adjust distance
<tgBot1> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> (Photo, 960x540) https://irc.ubports.com/f5hCUNEg/file_3531.jpg Actual view. The issue is the adjutament distance in the second line. In all items.
<tgBot1> <kristijantkalec> one question about ubports intaller:
<tgBot1> <kristijantkalec> how long does it take to flash fresh version of ubports on m10 fhd?
<tgBot1> <kristijantkalec> tablet is in flash mode
<tgBot1> <kristijantkalec> ubport installer is in this mode for last 5-10 minutes...
<tgBot1> <kristijantkalec> (Photo, 800x628) https://irc.ubports.com/Oko3WKwF/file_3533.jpg
<tgBot1> <kristijantkalec> should I unplug the USB cable and replug it?
<tgBot1> <kristijantkalec> I doubt that
<tgBot1> <nfsprodriver> I didn't need to do that, but have you checked your udev rules?
<tgBot1> <kristijantkalec> no
<tgBot1> <kristijantkalec> how to do that?
<tgBot1> <nfsprodriver> https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer have a look at the readme. ;)
<tgBot1> <kristijantkalec> hehe, thanks :D
<tgBot1> <nfsprodriver> Another question: Are we going to "replace" oxide by qtwebengine or are that different things @mariogrip ?
<tgBot1> Popesz was added by: Popesz
<tgBot1> <kristijantkalec> ok, I don't have the udev rules sorted out :)
<tgBot1> <kristijantkalec> @nfsprodriver thanks :)
<tgBot1> <kristijantkalec> should i just leave the m10 in fast boot?
<tgBot1> <nfsprodriver> Don't know, maybe you should restart the process if nothing happens.
<tgBot1> <蔡 荣诠🐕> 😂
<tgBot1> <Popesz> Hi group, I am Popesz
<tgBot1> <Popesz> I have some questions regarding ubuntu touch, especially the contacts app. For more than a month i can not open the contacts at all, it loads and when almoast ready, switches off
<tgBot1> <Popesz> how can I reinstall just th contacts app, it is not listed in the core apps
<tgBot1> <Lukas Wolfskin> @Paktosan, I'm using a Nexus 5, it's great! Ubuntu runs well, aside from the battery issue. And with a custom ROM and no Google, it's lightning fast.
<tgBot1> <kristijantkalec> I added the udev rules, but now I got the message, that ubport -installer cannot get to my device...hmmm
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @kristijantkalec, I suggest visit the Welcome Room. Press the button in here …  https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> @nfsprodriver, Maybe, but not desided yet what to do
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> but at least we want to provide the option
<tgBot1> <nfsprodriver> 👍 Thanks!
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @mariogrip, given yesterday's lovely security news, rm -rf web* seems reasonable
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> @nfsprodriver, It also depends if someone what's to continue oxide, maybe we will stay. but right now it looks like qtwebengine might be our safest bet
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> @dohbee, true that
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @mariogrip So, which branch of dialer-app (and really, all the deb-based apps) is what gets built/packaged in the images?
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @Popesz, Probably your data files are corrupted, reinstall of the app wont help
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> @dohbee, xenial will land in the images xenial images (vivid same story=
<tgBot1> <dohbee> so i need to make PRs for all the branches, basically?
<tgBot1> <Popesz> @Flohack, You mean a clear new flash is the answer?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> instead of just master?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Popesz, You can probably move the current contacts.db out of the way to see if contacts app then loads, and then try to recover data from that file to restore contacts
<tgBot1> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, Hi
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> @dohbee, @Flohack is in the progress of cleaning up the branches there, so in the end it will be only one branch that lands in the images
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> but right now, xenial is the only to pr to
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @Popesz, This is Ubuntu, you can do a clean manually. But before try to get a log file
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> @PhoenixLandPirate, Hi :D
<tgBot1> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, How are you?
<tgBot1> marielleb was added by: epierre
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> @PhoenixLandPirate, So far ok :) you?
<tgBot1> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, I'm doing pretty good! :)
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Welcome Marielle! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, https://github.com/ubports/dialer-app/issues/6#issuecomment-355273535
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @DanChapman, did you ever see this 'bug' i filed? ;) … https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/371
<tgBot1> <dohbee> eh, number of bug reports received as a measure of progress/scaling is not good.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i mean sure, you don't want it to be too difficult to report an issue, but you don't want it to be too easy either
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> A BugReporter app could structure bug feedback and build in 'required ' fields to set a minimum standard on quality
<tgBot1> <dohbee> there are many other things that really should be done, prior to a bug reporting app being particularly useful in and of itself
<tgBot1> <dohbee> for one, either working with canonical to set up a group on launchpad to get access to crash reports sent to errors.ubuntu.com for the ubports stack, or standing up the same infrastructure under ubports.com somewhere, with necessary patching in the image so that crash reports get sent there instead
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Is Daisy even open-source?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Not that I'd really want us to host our own
<tgBot1> <dohbee> yes
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i'm pretty sure it is
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @UniversalSuperBox, https://code.launchpad.net/daisy
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Neat
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> And whoopsie as well https://launchpad.net/whoopsie 😊
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Man, I love those names
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> It's genious!
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> So the app will say moo! splosh!
<tgBot1> <dohbee> one of the great lacking features of telegram; cowsay
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @dohbee, There is a cowsay bot https://storebot.me/bot/cowsaysbot but it doesn't seem to work 😞
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> _________________ … < It works for me > …  ----------------- …    \ …     \ …         .--. …        |o_o | …        |:_/ | …       //   \ \ …      (|     | ) …     /'\_   _/`\ …     \___)=(___/
<tgBot1> <DanielKng> ```​ _____ … < Cow > …  ----- …      \ …       \  (__)   …          (\/)   …   /-------\/     …  / | 666 ||     … *  ||----||       …    ~~    ~~```
<tgBot1> <DanielKng> Works.
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> 😞 It just sits there with a loading spinner for me
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it looks so horrible in irc
<tgBot1> <Popesz> @dohbee, where can I find the contacts.db?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Popesz, in `~/.local/share/evolution/addressbook/system/` iirc
<tgBot1> <Popesz> thanks a lot
<tgBot1> <Emanuel Monte90> Someone here speaks Portuguese or Spanish
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Emanuel Monte90, join @ubports_es
<tgBot1> <Bolly> @Emanuel Monte90, Or https://t.me/joinchat/ALdCegI_knZj301cCAbSMw
<tgBot1> <Emanuel Monte90> @Bolly, Thank tou!
<tgBot1> <Emanuel Monte90> @Bolly, Thank you
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> Hi all
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> New update for Instagraph is in OpenStore
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> can anyone update it and check if it works
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> I couldn't test it on my phone
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> @turanmahmudov, Stories work
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> DMs don't unfortunately
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> Full changelog: … * Stories feed tray & story medias feature  … * New Direct Message feature  … * Mark Direct Thread as seen feature  … * Load More feature in Following Recent Activity page  … * Enabling & Disabling Commenting feature  … * Rework on Send Media page  … * UI changes  … * Performance improvements  … * Bug fixes
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> @Georgecloon, can you please report bug? https://github.com/turanmahmudov/Instagraph/issues
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> @turanmahmudov, It's the same I reported earlier
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> Should I open a new one then?
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> Or reopen the other one
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> Thanks for the update, by the way
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> It works for me
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> even sending messages to multiple users works
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> can you please open a new one and describe the problem there?
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> Sure, but let me try again then, maybe I did something wrong
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> Click on + icon and select users, then you can write your message
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> Finding people to send to, sending to a group of people and sending in existing chats all work
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> But if you tap on a chat to open it, it just loads endlessly
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> I'll put that in a bug report then
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> awesome work! keep it up, although I'm not really an Instagram "user" 😁
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> @Georgecloon, now I understood the problem :)
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> will be fixed soon
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> @Javacookies, you're an Instagram star :D
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> @turanmahmudov, Great, thanks a lot!
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> Thank you :)
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> @DanChapman Hello sir, In dekko2 I can download attachment files but if I press the "hamburger" button in the left of the file instead of pressing the file itself. I get the "not implemented" notice
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 908x504) https://irc.ubports.com/qL0zhbV7/file_3542.jpg
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Anyways, I repeat, I can download the files without issues if I press the file itself
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Also the "show favorites folders" doesnt work
<tgBot1> <FardaleM> Did someone look to use firefox on ubuntu touch as default browser ?
<tgBot1> <FardaleM> Is it a possibility or this is to complexe ?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it's not really feasible
<tgBot1> <RaphaelItsMe> (Photo, 1143x670) https://irc.ubports.com/aNC87lxt/file_3544.jpg when I follow the instructions the Ubports-Recovery-Screen apears, but it does nothing
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @malditobastardo, That's the intended behaviour to just press it to download/open. The additional options haven't been implemented yet. Hence the notice
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @RaphaelItsMe, https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome Click on the Welcome Room button for install help
<tgBot1> Aliens_edc was added by: Aliens_edc
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Hi Alien. This is not it either 😎
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> @DanChapman, Thank you Dan, I thought it was a bug or something :)
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> It makes sense..
<tgBot1> Nitron was added by: Nitron
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Firefox would be feasible under Anbox though.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well you can use firefox mobile build for android under anbox, sure
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but it's not feasible as a replacement for webbrowser-app
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Nitron, Welcome Nitron! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot1> <Nitron> (Sticker, 358x512) https://irc.ubports.com/3vsSQQ0W/file_3545
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Norton it can be useful ti make a username in Telegram. Then ping and invite will work for you
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Nitron, Maybe try jpeg or png instead? Telegram doesn't understand webp
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Nitron, your first language is?
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> Does anyone know why there are two seemingly identical 'Fahrplan' apps in the OpenStore?
<tgBot1> <petya230> (Photo, 358x512) https://irc.ubports.com/nqil4AQI/file_3547.jpg
<tgBot1> <petya230> (Photo, 1440x870) https://irc.ubports.com/vyHn0ALU/file_3549.jpg
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Georgecloon, anyone can package a webapp, and a great many do
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> @dohbee, It's not a webapp
<tgBot1> <dohbee> oh
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well i only see one on the web site?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> oh no. the web site is just hella confusing
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i don't think mzanetti is maintaining stuff any more really
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and so it looks like chris clime forked it
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Georgecloon, ok, it looks like mzanetti unpublished his version from the store, so theoretically only the newer forked version (openstore.fahrplan2) should be there
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Georgecloon, They are not identical. You need to switch to the newer, which has a different maintainer
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> Oh yeah, they differ in size
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Fwd from mzanetti: Michael published info on how to migrate over: https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/de.michael-stevens.fahrplan2
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> I'll switch to Chris Clime's then
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Georgecloon, Is it useful in Netherlands?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Reforward the above to the Dutch group, if it is
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> @Stereofont, Yes it is, it works with the local public transportation website
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> 'The above' is the message you sent with the link?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Yes. The link is enough
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> It went to German and Scandinavian already
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> London and Sydney also
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> If someone can drop it into the Spanish group, also useful
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> For South America
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InFJmHsIoVE
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> ^^ music playmer maybe we can use
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> qml/kirigami
<tgBot1> <JBBgameich> It would be very nice if you could support QtQuickControls 2 / Kirigami 2 apps in general
<tgBot1> <JBBgameich> Kaidan (XMPP client) would run on Ubuntu Touch then too :)
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> yeah :/
<tgBot1> <dohbee> huh i didn't know fka twigs and john mayer were the same person
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i'd rather people would work together instead of rewriting the same things over and over ad infineum
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee I just saw your solution, thank you, simple and effective. Plus it's good to know for other apps should we choose to override our preferred global rotation lock and specify the vice-versa option.
<tgBot1> <marielleb> @Stereofont, Thank you!
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> @marielleb, Your name looks Dutch so if you want in the Dutch UBports group here's the link: t.me/UBports_NL
<tgBot1> <marielleb> That's right. I'm in there already. Thanks.
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> Oh oops
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> 😅
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/HFrpakeI/file_3552.jpg The new terminal is sexy!
<tgBot1> <nfsprodriver> Oh yes! Starting from ~?
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> @nfsprodriver, xenial, terminal version 8.2
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> https://github.com/ubports/terminal-app/tree/xenial
<tgBot1> <nfsprodriver> I meant is it starting from home dir now :)
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> @nfsprodriver, Oh hahah :P
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> hello @mariogrip
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> how's it going?
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @mariogrip, even sexier? Is that even possible?
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> @mariogrip, OMG OMG OMG OMG!!
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> I don't wanna black out terminalgasming every time I try to use it on my device
<tgBot1> <sverzegnassi> @mariogrip, We'd need to restore the old UI on phones :P IIRC, when Canonical started that terminal-app branch, their focus was more on desktop than phones ^^
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> @sverzegnassi, seems to work fine on phone
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @sverzegnassi, what old ui? it was the same on both
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> only thing that is a bit funky, is setting opens in a new window
<tgBot1> <dohbee> what i want is for people to stop implementing only touch based UIs for apps
<tgBot1> <sverzegnassi> @dohbee, the new tab bar, shouldn't be there when running in "phone mode" https://design.canonical.com/2016/08/convergent-terminal/
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> ah! i see
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well that shouldn't be too hard to improve
<tgBot1> <dohbee> there are some other ui annoyances with the terminal app too, though
<tgBot1> <dohbee> not sure if they exist on phone, but they did on pc for sure
<tgBot1> <sverzegnassi> Sure, hiding the tab bar is a minor thing
<tgBot1> <dohbee> or at least, they do in windowed mode
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i don't know if tab bar should be "hidden" so much as "collapsed"
<tgBot1> <sverzegnassi> The recommendation from the design team was to use the bottom edge, which would anyway interfere with the keyboard gestures (i.e. tabs would be accessible only when OSK is collapsed)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well, design team does make mistakes :)
<tgBot1> <sverzegnassi> Like everyone on Earth :P
<tgBot1> <sverzegnassi> I recall I got some discussion with them about the bottom edge implementation for terminal-app (it happened when I've been maintaining terminal-app for a while)
<tgBot1> <sverzegnassi> Perhaps it'd make more sense to have a bottom edge gesture (or just a single tap on screen) to reveal the OSK, since we already have an analogous gesture for hiding it. Tabs could be one of those two floating buttons
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Does UBports recovery screen appear on Fairphone 2 new display, even with older versions of UT?
<tgBot1> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, 😍😍😍😍
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @sverzegnassi, The floating button things are one of the bits i really do not like about the terminal app, considering they obfuscate content
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i'd rather have tabs behave just like a normal pagestack on the phone, and the settings moved to the top panel, and get rid of the overlay buttons
<tgBot1> <sverzegnassi> Yeah, agreed. I can tollerate only the OSK floating button we currently show at the bottom of the screen (on vivid). So any of the following two options would be equally fair for me: … 1- Enlarge the tab bar offered by the new terminal-app version … 2- Move 'settings' button inside the tabs page, and just show the 'tabs' action at the bottom
<tgBot1> <dohbee> hmm, and telegram web site is being annoying again today :-/
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @Stereofont, Anything older than OTA-3, no
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, Thanks
<tgBot1> <Xray2000> Hi Guys one small quiestion i have now a Onplus One but i think about to buy a Fairphone 2 witch one from these woul be the best?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> My opinion is wait for a few months. The list of options is likely to expand
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Choose the Fairphone for ethical reasons if you wish
<tgBot1> <Xray2000> @Stereofont, Yes i know, but i likt to know it now as i can buy a Fairphone 2 for a verry good price...
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> I got mine for €250
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> You have to like the Brutalist look and feel
<tgBot1> <Xray2000> And how is the speed as i compaire the 2 devices and if i´m not mistake a oneplus one is faster...
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> It feels like an underwater housing
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> The balloon game works nicely 😂
<tgBot1> <Xray2000> 👍
<tgBot1> <Flohack> Anyone here who cant register on the forum?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Is there a method to refresh the email list in any given folder with Dekko 2? The standard pull down and release doesn't seem to work for me on any device.
<tgBot1> <Jakob> @Flohack, I'll try it..
<tgBot1> <Flohack> wait!
<tgBot1> <Flohack> I need to see the log during you try
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @Jakob, Ok if you like go ahead now
<tgBot1> <Jakob> I'am registered.
<tgBot1> <Jakob> @Flohack, Any issues?
<tgBot1> <Flohack> hmm yes, people reported that ehy cannot register
<tgBot1> <Jakob> @Flohack, Missing confirmation e-mail, but I'll wait some minutes.
<tgBot1> <Flohack> tell me your email addy plz
<tgBot1> <Lukas Wolfskin> Battery
<tgBot1> <Jakob> @Flohack, flyinjakob (at) arcor.de
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> Thank you for registering with UBports Forum! … To fully activate your account, we need to verify that you own the email address you registered with.
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> seems to workz?
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> Email Confirmed … Thank you for validating your email. Your account is now fully activated.
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @popescu_sorin, We fixed it now
<tgBot1> <Flohack> Was missing a checkmark doh
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/U09lsTLA/file_3554
<tgBot1> <Flohack> Forum Registrations hopefully fixed! We sent out new invites to all guys!
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> oh
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> 🎉🎉
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> @majster do you have snow?
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> i miss snow :(
<tgBot1> <Flohack> 😆
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> lol :P
<tgBot1> <neothethird> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/NzQOf1pY/file_3555.mp4
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/PqK79vZS/file_3556
<tgBot1> <berchio> I didnt know that
<tgBot1> <Jakob> @Flohack, Yes, it works. Received confirmation e-mail yet. Thank you.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> hmm unity8 mir 0.29 stuff pretty unhappy in my vm it seems
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> @dohbee, any log? haven't tried in a wm yet
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, does this mean i have to use the forum ?  ;)
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> nope :D
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @mariogrip, not yet. terminal app wouldn't start so need to poke about a bit
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> yay!
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @neothethird, this changed my life, man
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> @wayneoutthere, Forum telegram group?
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> @dohbee, the qt terminal or the gnome one?
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, You can, if you like. You have not used it until now?
<tgBot1> <nfsprodriver> @dohbee, Be happy it works at least a bit. Some months ago mir could not be run in a vm at all.
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> xmir is still a bit funky
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @malditobastardo, Not another group please! 😆
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @nfsprodriver, i've had unity8 running in a vm since some point in 2016 at least
<tgBot1> <nfsprodriver> Oh, okay...
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @mariogrip, nothing would start under unity8, just stays on splash screens
<tgBot1> <dohbee> hrmm
<tgBot1> <dohbee> "Double free or corruption" in unity8
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but i think that's during logout
<tgBot1> <alan_morford> Hello! My buddy is on sprint and wants to know if the n5 works with UT on sprint. Anyone know?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> yup
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @alan_morford, no, cdma devices are not supported
<tgBot1> <alan_morford> @dohbee, Bummer. Thank you
<tgBot1> <jcjordyn120> @dohbee, Aw bummer
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, really?  is that a UT thing or the device?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Wait
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> The Nexus 5 has a CDMA radio
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> yeah CDMA works on n5
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, i think it's more a "nobody has ever dedicated any time at all to even attempt to make it work"
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @alan_morford, N5 CDMA should work.
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip, that's what I though
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> my N4 works on both I'm 99% sure
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i've never seen anyone with a cdma n5 state that it actually does work
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i've only seen europeans say it should :P
<tgBot1> <alan_morford> So what I've learned here is a solid maybe
<tgBot1> <alan_morford> Try it. The worst that can happen is it won't work.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Dekko 2 query, anyone?
<tgBot1> <Xenial> @Xray2000, FP2 under 15.04 is not very good
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Xenial, The problem is how to compare it with OPO?
<tgBot1> <Xenial> I compare them using metrics for reboots
<tgBot1> <Xenial> FP2 reboots all the time xD
<tgBot1> <Xenial> FP2 port was in better shape before OTA-2
<tgBot1> <dohbee> oh, open store is armhf click :(
<tgBot1> <Desipher> sorry by mistake.
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @TartanSpartan, There is only a manual sync option for the standard folders in the navigation drawer at the moment . Just slide one left and tap the icon or right click it with a mouse. Pull to refresh is on my todo list
#ubports 2018-01-05
<tgBot1> <Fabio7891> Hi everybody ! … Before install Ubuntu Touch in a smartphone, is it possible test it in a virtual machine ? Maybe on GNU/Linux
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Not really. It is reversible though
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Plus it is wonderful 😍
<tgBot1> <Fabio7891> I have found this https://askubuntu.com/questions/743438/is-there-any-ubuntu-touch-vmdk-iso-for-trying-on-virtualbox
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> @Flohack I'd like in Telegram be able to choose in the method of notifications  as in WebTelegram: a simple beep and no more.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Fabio7891, i don't think ubports has emulator builds
<tgBot1> <Fabio7891> 🤔🤔🤔
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @Cesar_Herrera, Not easy, it will be a global sound setting. But there is a simple beep you can select
<tgBot1> <dohbee> also the emulator was pretty slow and every really worked reliably anyway
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Flohack hey, could you possibly build a fat click for telegram with amd64 support too? ;)
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @dohbee, No idea how that works ^^ if you tell me I can
<tgBot1> <Flohack> but there is desktop build
<tgBot1> <Flohack> you mean that?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> no i mean so i can install the click in my vm :)
<tgBot1> <Flohack> aha no idea ^^
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> @Flohack, The only problem is that you have to clean the green icon. It is not important. Thanks.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Flohack, ok, built a click locally from the "desktop" build, and finally managed to get it to start, but it crashes trying to log in :(
<tgBot1> <Flohack> the desktop build is not to be installed. It has not all dependencies inside
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it's only got libtelegram stuff as far as libs go, it seems
<tgBot1> <Flohack> its not packaged build. libqtelegram-ae and TelegramQML must be installed in /usr/lib prior to execution
<tgBot1> <Flohack> and the click cant access them probably
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i set the library path correctly so they load
<tgBot1> <Flohack> hmm
<tgBot1> <Flohack> logfile?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26322603/
<tgBot1> <Flohack> wtf is that: … [20180104 19:41:50.756 EST qml: Searching for u … [20180104 19:41:50.955 EST qml: Searching for un … [20180104 19:41:50.989 EST qml: Searching for uni
<tgBot1> <Flohack> sry bedtime ^^
<tgBot1> <dohbee> the first three letters of united :)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> cheers
<tgBot1> <Flohack> lol
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @dohbee, Its abnormal for Telegram ^^
<tgBot1> <Flohack> n8
<tgBot1> <dohbee> that's what gets spit to the log when you search for the country in the country list
<tgBot1> <Flohack> ROFL!
<tgBot1> <dohbee> anyway, night. i guess it is failing to load settings
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> Are you taking on the would be amazing :D https://github.com/ubports/unity8-desktop-install-tools
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @AresMinos, Uh... No. That's a script to install Unity 8.
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> idk why my message was cut off :O
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> (Photo, 802x625) https://irc.ubports.com/ZzsNg52D/file_3558.jpg I'm stuck with this...was the installer updated? I remember a different UI when I installed UT on my Nexus 7 some days ago
<tgBot1> <Vijaypraj> Did u install "ubports-installer --devmode" ?
<tgBot1> <Vijaypraj> Or only "ubports-insaller"
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> --edge —devmode......that's what site said
<tgBot1> <Vijaypraj> Use --devmode it will work properly
<tgBot1> <Vijaypraj> Either install deb package of ubports installer
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> thanks...it seems to work now
<tgBot1> <Vijaypraj> Welcome
<tgBot1> <Vijaypraj> 😊
<tgBot1> omerfaruktemir was added by: omerfaruktemir
<tgBot1> <omerfaruktemir> I'm Turkish
<tgBot1> <Rocco> Hi Yorick
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @omerfaruktemir, Hello Yorick and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot1> <milkor73> As You will see inside thi above link there is also group in your language: https://t.me/UBportsTr
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Today I'm deaf
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Thank you ubuntu touch and the sound level settings
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> 😿😿
<tgBot1> <Lukas Wolfskin> LOL... Still learning how to get around on telegram... Sorry about my non-sequiturs
<tgBot1> <Schyken> well crap
<tgBot1> <Schyken> I always click on it 🙈
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> what is it really for? that functionality? what's the use case?
<tgBot1> <Schyken> I really have no clue. Blue /text is just weird.
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> LOL
<tgBot1> <Schyken> 😆
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> It has no functionality. I /made it /up
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> other than, of course, that the telegram interface handles it as a command and you can easily click on it etc.
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> in that way, /praise_flohack or /praise_mariogrip etc. do not have any other purpose than displaying praise for them in a friendly manner (like, not notifying them about every single time) with the bonus of others tempted to also praise them the same way 😁
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @peternerlich, Sneaky xd
<tgBot1> <samitormanen> Hmm, all my notification are kaput?! Am i only one experiencing this..
<tgBot1> <samitormanen> No gmail, no tg.. 😳
<tgBot1> <neothethird> @samitormanen, Are you on ota-3?
<tgBot1> <samitormanen> Yes
<tgBot1> <samitormanen> N5
<tgBot1> <samitormanen> Yesterday they worked fine, today kaput..
<tgBot1> <neothethird> Pinging @Flohack
<tgBot1> <samitormanen> Damn, i just rememred that i am in devel, but it is r271, same day i think what ota3..
<tgBot1> <samitormanen> After few (5) reboots it seems to work again. Phew..
<tgBot1> <samitormanen> I think i should reboot my phone more often. Last reboot was over 2 weeks ago 😁
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @neothethird, Dannggg
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @samitormanen, Thats good. Buy a FP2, that will do the rebooting for you xD
<tgBot1> <samitormanen> 😂
<tgBot1> <Flohack> No, serious, it must be a feature. I can live max 1 day without a reboot
<tgBot1> <Daniel> @Flohack, Confirmed. I counted 12 reboots yesterday
<tgBot1> <Flohack> Aand it happened again here. But 12 is extreme! Which model do you have, and what apps do you use
<tgBot1> <Daniel> Which model? FP2 (one of the first 17148 ;-) ) with old screen and new camera modules. Two SIM (removing one doesn't change anything), SD card (removing doesn't change anything). Reboots mostlyoccur when I use the phone (seems heavily related to using the browser) but sometimes also spontaneous when being charged or when resting on the table. No matter whether only wifi or mobile data is used.
<tgBot1> <Daniel> I use mostly dekko 2, Telegram, browser and Twitter. Sometimes I use the camera or the gallery.
<tgBot1> <Daniel> Today's count is 4 reboots
<tgBot1> <samitormanen> I have noticed that if i have a lot of apps open in background, then i try to close them fast by swiping.. Unity crashes. I have to close them quite slow to avoid that behavior..
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @samitormanen, Confirm
<tgBot1> <RaphaelItsMe> my reboots were always somhow related to the browser
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Raphael in the Welcome Room with a new FP2 reports crashes on browser use
<tgBot1> <Daniel> Yes, I also have the rebootswhile closing apps, but sometimes also when browsing and scrolling.
<tgBot1> <Daniel> When it crashes, I somehow get something like two reboots: First I see the Fairphone loge, then ubuntu's splash screen, then it restarts. Fairphone logo, splashscreen, welcomingscreen (the circle).
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @samitormanen, I sometimes get that behavior on my bq E5....not too often that I'm not sure if was still Canonical image or UBports
<tgBot1> <Lukas Wolfskin> N5
<tgBot1> <Lukas Wolfskin> Sorry
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> perhaps related to memory handling? FP2 has 2 GB right?
<tgBot1> <Lukas Wolfskin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0QG0Pyqs/file_3561
<tgBot1> <samitormanen> @Javacookies, I think so too. n5 has 2gb ram ttoo.
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> well I'm thinking low RAM could be the cause since bqE5 has 1GB  only … I get a lot better performance with Nexus 5 and I don;t remember having this issue aside when using dekstop mode (which uses more memory?) :D
<tgBot1> <andreasimonetti> i am playing with a nexus5 (devel) from a week.. i haven't see unity crashing.. the only thing is the battery life that got better after i disabled the screen rotation and rebooted the phone... so try it..
<tgBot1> <Daniel> right, FP2 has 2 GB
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> I'm very tempted to use my Nexus 5 as my daily driver. So much smoother experience, better multitasking (can open many apps simultaneously) and overall faster....but the big problem is the battery as compared to my bqE5...and of course, my Nexus 5 is my toy to test out many things like 16.04 :D
<tgBot1> <samitormanen> @Javacookies can you tell me which things works in 16.04 at this moment?
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> I think there are posts in G+ community about it but in general, it boots and smooth but most apps doesn't work
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> only terminal and settings work....haven't tried all :)
<tgBot1> <samitormanen> Ok. Maybe not yet daily driver 😁
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> definitely not, it's a long way to go but we're all hopeful it'll be soon :D
<tgBot1> <milkor73> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/OGNswiCD/file_3563.jpg
<tgBot1> <Desipher> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/TbJp4KRY/file_3564
<tgBot1> <mattbel10> @Javacookies, I'm also experiencing this re-booting behaviour with my BQ E5. I noticed that since probably the Cannonickels OTA 12 or 13 (over a total of 15) then I'm quite sure it is an inherited feature in the actual UBports environment. My BQ works constantly above 65% of the total RAM (1 GB) since the first boot without any app open yet. I think a big effort should be invested in order to fix this issue, in light of the next UT 16.04 version,
<tgBot1> because this sounds as a priority to me.
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @milkor73, tested this already! thanks for this 😋
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> although not sure what's new with the terminal, it looks the same....and the new loading icon looks awesome! 😍
<tgBot1> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Javacookies, New loading icon?
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> I don't know how to call it but the loading animation spinning...it's thinner now in 16.04
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> I believe it was previewed before here or in G+
<tgBot1> <hanneslindner> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/GQxV3BhQ/file_3564
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @Javacookies, and how it was going, working all?
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> yeah, they all open now, didn't test them thoroughly
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @Javacookies, hey! this happened to me.  apparently this was because my N7 was the wrong N7... but yeah.  same thing for me.
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> i have another bug that came back I think... my alarm clock stopped waking me up if it's plugged in
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> thankfully my internal clock is really great.  Better than digital
<tgBot1> <Daniel> 6 reboots
<tgBot1> <neothethird> @Javacookies, not every device needs every step
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> anyone tried SSH between two UT devices? I get an error
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> Agent admitted failure to sign using the key. … Permission denied (publickey).
<tgBot1> derjasper was added by: derjasper
<tgBot1> <derjasper> Hey, what is the current way of developing apps? Is the SDK still teh way to go and does it still work at all? If yes, where can I get it?
<tgBot1> <FardaleM> Did you add your ssh key in .ssh/authorized_keys
<tgBot1> <FardaleM> ?
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @derjasper, The SDK is still installable on xenial and works for the most part. clickable is the new recommended tool for packaging http://clickable.bhdouglass.com/en/latest/
<tgBot1> <derjasper> @DanChapman, Thanks :)
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @derjasper, Hello Jasper and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot1> <FardaleM> @Javacookies do you use ssh key for that ?
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> yup, I copied my publice key to the UT device I want to conenct to
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> on laptop, it simply worked but between my 2 UT devices, I get those error
<tgBot1> <FardaleM> from your laptop it is working but not from a other UT devices ? With the same key ?
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> yeah, laptop to UT works but not UT to UT
<tgBot1> <exar_kun> Now that the forum is working, here's an interesting task: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/846/help-write-community-update-show-notes … It would also be nice if it could be done in other languages. If anyone else is interested in helping with this, feel free to PM me and we can organize something for tomorrow's event.
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/SqMr0rbC/file_3568.jpg
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> looks like 15.04 isn't ready for Kate natively LOL
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIGutmeAE3I
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> @Javacookies ^^ kate works fine on 16.04
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> even chrome on Xmir works better now
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> used to blink-a-lot
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> really? I haven't really experimented yet with 16.04
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> bluetooth seems to be still wonky so I can't really use my BT KB/mouse
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> i am using it on a desktop :>
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> install 16.04 and then
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> https://github.com/ubports/unity8-desktop-install-tools
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> I don't have a spare ubuntu install right now and I like messing with my devices, it's safer to not lose any data :P
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> :D
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> regarding, Kate, I think it looks like that because I'm on external display and desktop mode, it doesn't scale well...I'll try it on phone mode
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> is there already a feature request to add a setting to never lock the screen when plugged-in?
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> i have no idea
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> @Javacookies, Do you managed to install chromium in your N5??
<tgBot1> <derjasper> @DanChapman, I cannot manage to build or run my application.. :/ do i need a kit for that? because that does also not work..
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> @derjasper, yes
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> @derjasper, from Projects tab on the left
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> and then Add Kit
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> i have 2 kits
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> 1 Desktop
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> and 2 UbuntuSDK armhf 15.04
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @malditobastardo, yup, although it's not as smooth as the browser app but it's usable
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/zVCzMe27/file_3570.jpg
<tgBot1> <derjasper> Ok thanks, I guess the kit is not the problem, but i get this build error:
<tgBot1> <derjasper> make: *** [/home/jasper/Dokumente/Projekte/UbuntuApps/TankenApp/build-TankenApp-Unbenannt-Debug/po/de.po.updated] Fehler 1 … something is wrong with the translations.. i remeber that i had this problem years ago but do not remember the solution
<tgBot1> DC7IA was added by: DC7IA
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> do you use the translations on your app? I don't use it so I disabled it in the build settings
<tgBot1> <derjasper> yes i use translations :S
<tgBot1> <DC7IA> Hi there. Great all these devices will stay usable. :) … Do I have to do anything to get updates from UBports instead of Canonical? I feel a bit lost while reading in the documentation.
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> oh I see, then I won't be of any help sorry :P
<tgBot1> <JBBgameich> I think switching from the canonical image only works if you reflash the Ubports image. After the initial flashing, you will get updates from the Ubports server
<tgBot1> <PacoIgnazioTaiboII> Hi guys, is there any plan to introduce voice recognition in Ubports? I see Mozilla is working on an open source voice recognition model and on a voice dataset. So, as you can imagine, I'm wondering if someday Ubports is going to support this feature, maybe adopting mozilla's speech recognition tools ... 🙄 https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2017/11/29/announcing-the-initial-release-of-mozillas-open-source-speech-recognition-model-and-voice
<tgBot1> <DC7IA> @JBBgameich, Tried flashing with magic-device-tool. Now I'm stuck with the Ubuntu logo on bootup (E4.5)
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @PacoIgnazioTaiboII, If someone works on it, sure
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @DC7IA, try the ubports-installer, did you wipe your phone?
<tgBot1> <DC7IA> Wiping as in..? I thought flashing already wipes it all.
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> no, there's an option to retain your data, although wiping is still the recommended way to avoid possible issues, I was able to switch to ubports without wiping my data
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> anyway, try ubports-installer, I think MDT isn't in active development anymore
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> ubports installer appimage » https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/releases
<tgBot1> <DC7IA> installing... :)
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @DC7IA, Hello Joshua. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @DC7IA, I suggest click on the Welcome Room button on the welcome page
<tgBot1> <DC7IA> @Javacookies, Thanks, I just stepped aboard the UBports community. \o/
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Javacookies, I think it has something to do with gnome-keyring being the ssh agent, and there not being any UI on the phone to ask for passphrase. check the SSH* env vars and unset them in your terminal session on the phone maybe, so it should ask for passphrase on console instead
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @DC7IA, Hi @DC7IA ... I noticed that it appears you have a few call signs.  I'm a ham kind of person myself as are a couple of others. I might PM you on the side if that's ok
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @dohbee, thanks, I'l try that although I don't really understand much of what you said
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> :P or do you happen to mean SSH_AUTH_SOCK?
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> when I'm asked for the passphrase? should I input for the client or the server?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> the passphrase is for the private key
<tgBot1> <dohbee> yeah, if you unset SSH_AUTH_SOCK you should be able to connect then
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> yeah I tried that and I was asked for the passphrase but I think I failed to input the correct one,LOL
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well it's the passphrase you used when you generated the private key
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> in the server right?...suddenly, I struggled to spel the wor "right" :D
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> anyway, thanks for the help, any issue I'll encounter will be my fault .thank you
<tgBot1> <dohbee> no
<tgBot1> <dohbee> or well, you might be able to enter phablet's pin/password for the device you're connecting to
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i don't know how you set it up exactly
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Hi people. just dropping in to say: **You're awesome!** All 1163 of you!
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @dohbee, okay. I'll figure it out. thanks!
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @peternerlich, thanks buddy.  same to all 1 of you!
<tgBot1> <gurucubano> I still have some BQ E4.5 running Canonical's last OTA, since today it can not reach the Ubuntu Store anymore. Was this shutdown?
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> @gurucubano, Yes
<tgBot1> <DC7IA> Couldn't we just keep using the old URL? So people don't have to flash stuff?
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> UBports runs fine on my E5, which I think is quite similar to the E4.5
<tgBot1> <gurucubano> When was this and was it announced?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it was announced 6 months ago
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and it finally went offline this week
<tgBot1> <gurucubano> ok, thanks.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> you really should switch over to ubports images if you want to keep using ubuntu on the phone
<tgBot1> <dohbee> if you're still on canonical images, you're already missing some security updates
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @DC7IA, The old URL is dead
<tgBot1> <DC7IA> 301 redirect?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @DC7IA, No, because it's Canonical's domains, and they don't want to maintain it
<tgBot1> <DC7IA> wouldn't be too hard to set up
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it's not that simple
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> A redirect might obscure to some people that it has in fact closed?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well that
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but there's high availability proxy stuff to deal with, monitoring, and having to announce service outages and such, which all means it would cost money for canonical
<tgBot1> <dohbee> you're lucky the store has remained operational as long as it did
<tgBot1> <DC7IA> Then they could at least offer people to switch to UBports by pushing some buttons.
<tgBot1> <DC7IA> Or am I wrong thinking its mainly changing the repo and apt update?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> There is certainly no logic to anyone continuing with the Canonical image. It is defunct
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @DC7IA, no, apt will break things
<tgBot1> <dohbee> you can reflash without losing data though
<tgBot1> <DC7IA> What about upgrading from Touch to UBports? Isn't it the same as do-release-upgrade, just with different sources?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i mean, "we're killing off unity and phones" was kind of a big story and has been reposted all over the place for the past 6 months
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @DC7IA, no, apt breaks things
<tgBot1> <DC7IA> Why?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> there are multiple ways to flash over though
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> The Canonical image wasn't programmed with an Update function, to switch to UBports UT
<tgBot1> <dohbee> because the system was not designed to upgrade with apt
<tgBot1> <dohbee> also, debs are insecure
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Stereofont, well, not a highly visible one, anyway.
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Stereofont, Not that I am saying that it ought to have been. Canonical have been very patient and accommodating
<tgBot1> <berchio> @dohbee, How so?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @berchio, You're granting root to whomever packaged it
<tgBot1> <berchio> And? You granted root to your package maintainers long before installing any other deb
<tgBot1> <berchio> You already granted them trust
<tgBot1> bananovnik was added by: bananovnik
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> Welcome Palmovnik!
<tgBot1> <bananovnik> Hello there
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> Have you already got Ubuntu Touch?
<tgBot1> <bananovnik> Never, I am using Sailfish OS on mido (Xiaomi redmi note 4). I am just curious
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> Oh, okay that's fine too
<tgBot1> <bananovnik> Sailfish runs fine, but still no android apps support (for unoficial ports). I had read that ubuports will now support anbox
<tgBot1> <DC7IA> Not yet.
<tgBot1> <bananovnik> but soon will
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> yes
<tgBot1> <mimecar> What version of Qt are you working on? Is it 5.9?
<tgBot1> <DC7IA> Do we have a RSS feed for new apps?
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> @mimecar, me?
<tgBot1> <mimecar> 5.9, 5.10...
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> @mimecar, sorry, :D are you asking me?
<tgBot1> <mimecar> I ask the group 😃
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> oh :D sorry :P
<tgBot1> <AndyBleaden> @Flohack, Yes more reboots than notifications. Rebooting was the FP2 special skill
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @bananovnik, Welcome Bananovy! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @mimecar, 5.9 is the current target
<tgBot1> <mimecar> ok, thanks Dalton
<tgBot1> <mimecar> 5.9.0?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @DC7IA, Brian Douglass: … uApp Explorer does: https://uappexplorer.com/feeds
<tgBot1> <Ben> @Stereofont, That is a really nice thing :)
<tgBot1> <Ben> I use this long since now
<tgBot1> <DC7IA> @Stereofont, tnx
<tgBot1> <delijati> Is there a tor browser as click or from libertine ?
<tgBot1> <delijati> Aka in vivid repo
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @berchio, So? What? Should just give root to everyone automatically all the time and forget about security?
<tgBot1> <berchio> @dohbee, You aren't ignoring security, you choose to trust package maintainers and their keys when you choose their distro. Security wise you are using https for retrieving and signatures for verification. I agree with you somewhat in that we shouldn't be adding repos randomly every time we need a package not provided by the distro
<tgBot1> <kristijantkalec> @popescu_sorin you are part of the group 😂
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @berchio, You're assuming everyone who uses a system has enough forethought to a) understand the risk and b) make reasonable decisions about installing software. Both of those are false assumptions. The best solution is for a distro to enhance the security of their users, by reducing the attack surface as much as possible. And debss are a wide open attack surface (as are rpms, or sudo make install, or most other packaging systems)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Also, the Ubuntu archive is not HTTPS. It's served over plain HTTP, but GPG signatures do get verified.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> that doesn't mean people don't do stupid things in install/remove scripts. it just means that theoretically the package came from where it said it came from
<tgBot1> <dohbee> click packages don't get to run arbitrary code as root during install/remove, so you don't end up with some packages which end up deleting all files for every user on your system, or such
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> @kristijantkalec, :P
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @delijati, probably not a click, but you should be able to install the official tor browser in libertine, by shelling in to the container
<tgBot1> <dohbee> (if there is a package in the vivid repo, it's probably so old you wouldn't want to use it)
<tgBot1> norrskal was added by: norrskal
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> hi @norrskal
<tgBot1> <norrskal> Hi!
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Hi @norrskal! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. To help you get up to speed, please take a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot1> <norrskal> @peternerlich, Thank you! My plan is to try to install Ubunu Touch on my phone tomorrow, I'll make sure to ask there if I have any questions
<tgBot1> Milan Subrt was added by: Milan Subrt
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Welcome Milan! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot1> Steifo was added by: Steifo
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @Steifo, welcome! Please look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get started and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @norrskal, We have a Scandinavian group if that is relevant to you?
<tgBot1> <norrskal> @Stereofont, Already joined it!
<tgBot1> <norrskal> Thanks!
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @norrskal, Great! Norwegian?
<tgBot1> <norrskal> Swedish, so close enough!
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Haha. We keep hoping for more Norwegians. They are a rare sighting 😂
<tgBot1> <norrskal> Just finished the latest community update video, those are some great stuff. I think the coming Androids app support can really be a game changer for a lot of people
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> If you commute by car share or you park, it is a basic necessity in some cities
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Same with access to municipal services
<tgBot1> <norrskal> I've been a patreon supporter since 2016-09-06 (according to my notes) so it'll be fun to finally try it out :D I've only had one phone with some 2FA applications I can't live without. Now I have another though so the plan is to transfere the 2FA things to my other phone and then play around with my OnePlus One
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Bus payment
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> LiberaPay is also now available
<tgBot1> <norrskal> Yeah, I saw that. It's supposed to be better for the project IIRC so maybe I'll move it to there
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Good to have a choice
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Anbox is not immediate but also not that far away
<tgBot1> <norrskal> Yeah, I got that. Since I now have two phones I'm not in a hurry anyway
<tgBot1> <norrskal> But really impressive demo
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> The opportunity to run KDE apps natively is at least equally impressive
<tgBot1> <tipode_incognito> does that mean that we could run kde mobile apps?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Not right now but they are in the works
<tgBot1> <norrskal> @Stereofont, Didn't even know about that
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Maybe Liri too
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> Hello. I have the 15.04 in my E5 HRC. For the updates, what's the difference between the development and pre-launch channels?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> rc is weekly whereas development has a daily schedule
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> Which channel has the latest updates?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> rc has a stable look to it though. Development could fall sideways
<tgBot1> <nanu_c> Where can I find the changelog for the development channel?
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> @Stereofont, At the bottom after pressing the updates button
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Right now, unless you are helping to test, best to stay on Stable. A month ago there was a case for jumping ahead a bit to solve problems
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Now there isn't really
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> Ok. Thanks
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> 16.04 is being built but is too incomplete for anything practical. The focus is there. 15.04 won't receive a huge amount of attention now that the major problems like FP2 display have been fixed
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @nanu_c, I am not sure you will, not easily
<tgBot1> <nanu_c> the github commits?
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> I have the 16.04 in my bq M10 tablet. There was an upgrade today. The browser started to work
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @nanu_c, Hopefully someone will post the link
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Jyoti, You have two devices so you can afford to play around with one of those. People with only one device need to be more cautious
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> Yes. I have a mobile with 15.04 and a tablet with 16.04
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Be watchful with the battery on 16.04. Battery management may not work fully yet. You could get total drain and a dead battery. Keep a basic charge always
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> Ok
#ubports 2018-01-06
<tgBot1> Andrea Vergano was added by: Andrea Vergano
<tgBot1> <hung_er> @Stereofont, hiya Lionel and Dan. I'm uo runningand running
<tgBot1> <hung_er> But am struggling wwith the keyboard.
<tgBot1> <hung_er> to anyone who might be of help regarding the telegram pap itself... After Installing, I click run... And only get a white screen. I tried restarting the phone, but it no workey.
<tgBot1> <Ern_st> @hung_er, try to clean the cache of the app and the condig
<tgBot1> <Ern_st> With https://uappexplorer.com/app/ut-tweak-tool.sverzegnassi
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/395 … The UBports team never has any fun
<tgBot1> <PhoenixLandPirate> @UniversalSuperBox, I like this bit "What's going on here? I need to get this bug fixed fast, so we can close this madness"
<tgBot1> <XavierXX> Will all android apps work in anbox?
<tgBot1> <XavierXX> I am asking as i just got a problem on my opo where i can't go past boot again for the 4th time in 4 weeks
<tgBot1> <XavierXX> So i am thinking of trying UBports for a bit at least
<tgBot1> <XavierXX> So which partitions does this format? Does it also format sdcard/storage
<tgBot1> <technicalbird> Any update on meltdown and Spectre? As it affects arm ut also will be affected by this!!
<tgBot1> <urielc> @technicalbird, Does it?
<tgBot1> <XavierXX> It does affect arm
<tgBot1> Rahmah28 was added by: Rahmah28
<tgBot1> <samitormanen> Cool, we have solitaire card games now for UT. 👍
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Tor isn't available on a Libertine Vivid container, Iknow that much. If someone wants to test if it's in the Xenial repos and will boot on UT devices, that would be cool.
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @Andrea Vergano, Welcome Andrea Vergano and @Rahmah28! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please look here to get up to speed: https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot1> fabianwoods was added by: fabianwoods
<tgBot1> <fabianwoods> @AlexiPistonrod, Have you got the binaries at the ready? Should be any day now...
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @fabianwoods, Hello Fabian and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot1> <fabianwoods> @milkor73, Thanks Milan
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Also rather foolishly I let my M10 go down to 12% but after two minutes of charge it jumped to 28%. That doesn't seem plausible at all, even faster than USB C let alone Micro so what's up with that?
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @nanu_c, Well its not that easy to make a changelog. With some some 100+ potential repos that contribute to an image, plus upstream changes coming from Canonical´s ARM build. I have no idea right now how we can make a reasonable, not too long changelog every day for this.
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @technicalbird, Canonical has no patches right now, so we also have no way to act. Plus they wont update 15.04 => Backporting this is nearly impossible. The patchset is very complex. So this will be fixed in 16.04 only
<tgBot1> <TheImpulson> @Flohack, In case you guys want, I can write  small reasonable changelogs everyday by stalking github repos of ubports for announcement.
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @TheImpulson, We think about automation. The problem is for me to even set up such a list :) Its all over the place
<tgBot1> Yves Collet was added by: Yves Collet
<tgBot1> <hung_er> Morning, fellow UT groupies!
<tgBot1> <hung_er> So, I'm running a nexus 5 with 15.04 stable. Went to bed last night having closed all apps and turned flight mode on: Battery was at 40%. This morning, 8 hours later, the battery was at 20%. Is this normal?
<tgBot1> <Pgcor> (Sticker, 473x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Rt0ER9xK/file_3579
<tgBot1> <hung_er> @Ern_st, Thanks, worked like a charm!
<tgBot1> <hung_er> Additionally, is there a way to modify the keyboard size?
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @Yves Collet, Hello Yves and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Lukas Wolfskin, On 15.04? Stable?
<tgBot1> <alan_griffiths> @Lukas Wolfskin, It is wrong, but I see that on n5 too. I find restarting before switching to flight mode cuts the drain to around 10%. :(
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Lukas Wolfskin, Pretty much. Battery management is still very much an issue,  though as you see from Seumas' post above, % readout contains a large element of fantasy
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Lukas Wolfskin, If only… on my tablet the keyboard is gigantic
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/1tUonfJx/file_3591.jpg
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> polarr snap
<tgBot1> <kristijantkalec> but you are using unity8 on pc, right?
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> yep :D
<tgBot1> <kristijantkalec> ok :)
<tgBot1> <Lukas Wolfskin> @Stereofont The telegram issue has been fixed! Thanks
<tgBot1> <Waldbursche> I'd added e new robot_sticker. Please restart your TG app. 😉
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> https://fosdem.org/2018/schedule/event/mir/
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> pff can't find any live feeds
<tgBot1> <FelixWeinzierl> @popescu_sorin, Which device ist this ?
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> @FelixWeinzierl, it's a PC
<tgBot1> <FelixWeinzierl> @popescu_sorin, Ahh😇
<tgBot1> <alan_griffiths> @popescu_sorin, Is anyone from ubports planning to be there?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Diogo certainly is
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @alan_griffiths, ubports failed to get a stand or talk accepted this year. Not sure if anyone is still going to attend though. @neothethird knows more than i
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @DanChapman, Hehe. What are they afraid if?
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/9gEfx6pW/file_3599.jpg
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> Nexus 5 :P though not a snap :D
<tgBot1> Miroslav was added by: Miroslav
<tgBot1> <mimecar> new chapter of the development course
<tgBot1> <mimecar> https://mimecar.gitbooks.io/ubuntu-touch-programming-course/content/en/chapter-06.html
<tgBot1> <mimecar> New app and native development on desktop (with future port to devices)
<tgBot1> <Waldbursche> There is one more sticker 😎 online now. Please restart your TG app
<tgBot1> <Waldbursche> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/PDv60hFJ/file_3600
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> @Javacookies, hehe nice! supertux FTW
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> it's quite smooth and playable although I can't make it fullscreen :)
<tgBot1> <neothethird> @alan_griffiths, We applied for a stand and pitched talks, but got rejected. There won't be an "official" presence, but i'm sure some community members will be there. I can't attend, unfortunately...
<tgBot1> <Mattias> After i stopped the Ubuntu Push Client the battery consumtion is normal again on my MX4. No rapid decline anymore.
<tgBot1> <Mattias> Could there be an issue with the push client that it does not go to sleep? It occured after the change to the ubports push server. Should i file a bug report?
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> my telegram acted odd that started yesterday, sometime it suddenly stops updating for new messages and when I switch to other chats, only the last message loads, restarting the apps solves it, anyone experienced this?
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> incidentally, it started when I logged-in on my other UT device
<tgBot1> Hagee0r was added by: Hagee0r
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Hagee0r, Welcome Hager0r! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot1> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Lukas Wolfskin, Which one?
<tgBot1> <Hagee0r> hello all I need help with installation of UT on Nexus5
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Hagee0r, Please join the Welcome Room
<tgBot1> <Hagee0r> ok thanks
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Hagee0r, Icelandic? 😀
<tgBot1> <Hagee0r> Polish
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Hagee0r, Cool. We need a Polish language group
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Any other Poles here??
<tgBot1> <Hagee0r> UT is almost unknown in Pl
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> That will change! Anbox and KDE!
<tgBot1> <samzn> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIGutmeAE3I nice
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @DanChapman, CONSPIRACY!!!!!
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @neothethird, CRASH THE PARTY!  AIR DROP UBUNTU TOUCH BROCHURES!  LEAVE NO ONE UNTOUCHED!
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @samzn, Who would want to run Google Chrome at all??
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, Netflix... :(
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> ... is there a netflix alternative or a way to view with firefox?  I'm guessing 'no' thanks to their nasty DRM?
<tgBot1> <JBBgameich> Doesn't firefox support DRM in the latest version?
<tgBot1> <samzn> yes you can
<tgBot1> <samzn> and you could even make a standalone wrapper with widevine
<tgBot1> <samzn> but why would you want to give them money :D
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> i know
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> but is there alternative online movie viewing service that is more ethical? I know pureflix is good for families (better).  Personally i almost never watch movies but when i do I use my buddy's netflix login.  I water down their money
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> but sadly this discussion will remain if my questions are unanswered.  Ubuntu purists would give it up, but most people wouldn't at this point without alternative so for markeitng UT we do need some answers.
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> @mimecar, That's a really great approach. I hope it gathers a few more developers, it should certainly make it easier for those without devices to get going.
<tgBot1> <derjasper> @popescu_sorin, Ok now I got the problem that when I try to run the build, an empty dialog appears with the title "Unknown error"
<tgBot1> <derjasper> @derjasper, it seems also that the QML files are not copies to the build directory.. so building the stuff does basically nothing
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @padraic7a, I know one guy in this group who fits this category.  He really wanted to get started but could not afford a device.
<tgBot1> <Xray2000> @Stereofont, Hi do i need to set the option OEM unlock on before flash the Fairphone 2 with UT ?
<tgBot1> <TheImpulson> @wayneoutthere, No idea for Netflix but my Amazon Prime works fine with Firefox. I just have to enable DRM content in preferences.
<tgBot1> <nfsprodriver> Anyone installed today's 16.04 on hammerhead? Mine isn't booting anymore.
<tgBot1> <Ingo_FP_Angel> @Xray2000, Do you mean SIM lock because you got your FP2 together with a contract?
<tgBot1> <Xray2000> Nu into the extra settings you have OEM unlock but i think it should be on itś flqsh now ;)
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Xray2000, Enable developer options. Allow USB debugging. Unlock OEM. Make MTP mode default
<tgBot1> <Xray2000> Ok thanks Lioenlb ;)
<tgBot1> Rafa was added by: Rafa
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @nfsprodriver, nope, but thanks for the heads-up, now I won't update 😜
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> just kidding, I'll try it and see, it's easy to just reinstall
<tgBot1> <nfsprodriver> Okay, thanks!
<tgBot1> <nfsprodriver> Just reflashed it. Booting now ;)
<tgBot1> <nfsprodriver> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/P2W0WZuF/file_3601.webp
<tgBot1> <Waldbursche> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/DSE7k0uj/file_3600
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Is that a chainsaw?
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> or a co**?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Safety glasses 😎
<tgBot1> <Jo_Led> @Stereofont, To skin your ass raw.
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Graphic 😱
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/LhmAhxeM/file_3603.jpg
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> 16.04 just landed for me on stable
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> You are the MEN
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Hows going?
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> @malditobastardo, Thank you maldito
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> I'm doing fine
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> How are you?
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Good good, happy to see you here for good!
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Yunit is in a dead end sadly
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> @malditobastardo, Yeah I heard
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Flohack, Doesn't matter anyway, since stock kernel isn't used. 14.04 patches might be applicable, but someone also needs to update oxide to chromium 64 base. Firefox also needs updated, for libertine users
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Georgecloon, 😂
<tgBot1> <jarlathreidy> @malditobastardo, Oh, that's a pity
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @malditobastardo, What happened there?
<tgBot1> J4p74 was added by: J4p74
<tgBot1> <neothethird> @wayneoutthere, feel free to do that, but i don't have time then :/
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @J4p74, Hello Maycon. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> <Hagee0r> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/11LwcF9V/file_3605.jpg
<tgBot1> <delijati> @alan_griffiths will be in your talk
<tgBot1> Yance was added by: Yance
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @Yance welcome! Please look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get started and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> was there a news that yunit has been discontinued?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @malditobastardo, oh.  but isn't Unity 8 rolling?
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> @Javacookies, No nothing, thats the thing. There arent any updates since almost 2-3 months, and Jsalatas is not even answering messages anymore, Idk. I just feel that Ubports now has the leading when speaking about Unity8 in desktop too..
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> that's actually what I worry about, Unity8 is mostly about convergence, and having two teams to continue it would be tricky, yunit team can't decide to do add or change something without consulting UBports and vice versa
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> They made unity8 compatible with xenial and qt 5.9 months ago and I dont know if that has a purpose tbh because now Marius did the same, I dont know if he used the base from the work of Yunit or not
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> perhaps Marius has idea about yunit status that's he's been doing desktop stuffs lately? 👿
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> @Javacookies, Yeah maybe.
<tgBot1> anfrdn was added by: anfrdn
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @anfrdn, Hello Anfrdn. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> <ifranci84> Guys i rea just now that mapzen will shut down in february 2018. If i remember correctly unav is based on mapzen...
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> yes
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> Marcos as already warned about that
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> this is a real problem
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> let me check if there're news about this
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Can it switch to OpenStreetMap?
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> in theory but would lose tons of functionality and service is very unreliable
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> I'm talking with Marcos
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> the problem is that the services that are for free are bad
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> the others very expensive
<doniks> Is there a lesson that can be learned from OSMAnd? It's a foss mapping app for Android using OSM
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> with OSM you only have car navigation
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Foot also
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> And bike
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Closure is on 1 February
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> mapbox offers service for free for GNOME Maps
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> Marcos has contacted them in the past but got no repply
<tgBot1> <Jorge> excuse me, is there a group in Spanish?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Someone must know someone?  We are 1200 here
<tgBot1> calebin was added by: calebin
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> https://t.me/UBPorts_ES
<tgBot1> <Jorge> gracias
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> :)
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @calebin, Welcome Tana! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot1> <nfsprodriver> https://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=links#new Vote for UBports!
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> If you haven't been following the News Channel (https://t.me/ubports_news) then maybe you didn't know that the 20th Community Update is about to begin!
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Reminder that we are trying to consolidate news so that important updates to through the News Channel.  This is for your benefit.  Please subscribe, it's just one click (https://t.me/ubports_news) … For today, we will publish the direct link to the community update right here: … Enjoy the update:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOLji6g3ONc
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> oh it's live
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOLji6g3ONc
<tgBot1> <exar_kun> I'm taking notes. It's still open for anyone else to contribute!
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Thanks @exar_kun.  Yes please, we need a note-taker person for the community updates.
<tgBot1> <alan_morford> Or a live blogger/tweeter
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Hey... are those new Yumi stickers behind you, Marius?  :)
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> wow. cool man
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Thats wild :)
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> got that rumour, Joe? :)
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> https://yunit.io/yunit-project-updates-20170917/
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> how does Yunit relate to Unity 8?
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> . Having Yunit running in an LTS distro (16.04) and also an LTS Qt base (5.9) will greatly benefit UBPorts who are currently seeking to move Ubuntu Touch to an LTS version
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Good to know, thank you Marius
<tgBot1> <nfsprodriver> @mariogrip Latest 16.04/devel for hammerhead broke my Wifi.
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Forum questions?
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> How can we get Ubports unity 8 ?
<tgBot1> <samitormanen> How we can compile own kernel and install it? Is there guide for it?
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> for desktop?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> convergence + unity 8 + ?
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/863/ubports-community-update-20-january-6-2018/10
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i still don't understand yunit
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> I don't either.
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Unity 8 vs Yunit
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Yunit was the hope to maintain alive unity8 on desktop and help with the convergence for ubports
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but doing that separately doesn't make much sense
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> exactly
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @malditobastardo, so now Unity 8 is back alive and will take over again from Yunit?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> that goes against the whole point of convergence
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> it was a waste of time
<tgBot1> <nfsprodriver> @nfsprodriver, I think this is related to the deprecation of device files moving to ubuntu overlay. Also the 50% battery went back. Will it be easy to merge the former fixes to N5 kernel (halium)?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> true... unity8 is a better 'brand'\
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Question from the Forum:
<doniks> Have the questions from the forum post been answered yet?
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> twinkybot about 8 hours ago … Questions: …     Will someone work on GPS? uNav and Browser (maps.google) lead to restarts and makes therefore the usage very hard. Also the bad update of positions makes the navigation useless. …     OTA-3 lead to more battery drainage. Any comments or reasons and or possible fixes+ …     advances on dekko 2? …     browserstatus of nextcloud integration, files sync also with browser
<tgBot1> <Jorge> unity 8 revive, praise Mir and its compatibility with Wayland that ensures its future in Ubuntu
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @mariogrip : UMatriks development ?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @milkor73, yeah! the stable 'grip test'
<tgBot1> <dohbee> unless @DanChapman is on the update call, i guess the dekko question can't be answer too well
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> other question: can you do sometihng to help Marcos Costales with unav navigation?
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> due to the mapzen closure
<tgBot1> <samitormanen> How about fixes to Spectre and Meltdown vulnerabilities? Are our phones affected?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @samitormanen, Meltdown is Intel only.
<tgBot1> <samitormanen> Ok.
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Intel + (amd)?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Spectre will likely need backports of kernel patches, as well as rebasing oxide on chromium 64 when it's released.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @malditobastardo, no, just Intel
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Thanks Rodney
<tgBot1> <dohbee> firefox also needs updated, for people using it in libertine
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> @milkor73, This is a must. :)
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> [question]: Will there be a desktop version? an distro?
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> So your saying my N5 is too underpowered.. and the battery would die, before anyone got Spectre to work! LOL  :)))
<doniks> [QUESTION] Will you answer the questions on the forum?
<tgBot1> <bhushanshah> @doniks, Lol
<tgBot1> <bhushanshah> Such meta question
<tgBot1> <dohbee> "May I ask you a question?" … "You just did."
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Typical lol
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> any update on the foundation?
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> What exactly is a "soft" brick? 🤔
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> 🎉🍾🎉🏆🎖
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> show us the chair jumping
<tgBot1> <TheImpulson> @Crash_Burn, bootloop
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> uMatriks?
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> news on umatriks yes!
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> griptest
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> where is it?
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> griptest!
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> we want the grip test! we want the grip test!
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Just like having a baby...you will never be ready ;)  You just have to make the jump.  We can help in the community.
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Our most essential app for communication
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> We will never leave you UBports!  You can't let us down :)
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> $2M is nothing for this kind of thing.
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> OEM designed for Ubuntu Touch is best
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> plus then the development mighjt follow the hardware too mjuch
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Everyone download/install/use the "Say Ubuntu" app ;)
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> yah! wasssup wit dat???
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> GRIPTEST!
<tgBot1> <bhushanshah> @wayneoutthere, Context? (Sorry not watching update at moment)
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> Ä°s there anybody ported ubuntu touch to lg g3 intl?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> ha
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> no listen to the next audiocast and you will know how we will ping you
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> needles
<tgBot1> <bhushanshah> Shrug okay then I'm better not informed
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Wait... you know we cut those trees down right!??
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> cones
<tgBot1> <RealKimJongUn_Forreal> Freckles
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> bye bye
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> thank you all
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @bhushanshah, purism
<tgBot1> <samitormanen> Thanks guys!! 🤘
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @wayneoutthere, Shameless plug lol
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> No. it's to fix Marius
<tgBot1> <neothethird> @bhushanshah, hardware
<tgBot1> <bhushanshah> Okay, anyway as I've complained/nudged earlier, please written updates.. :)
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> how about you watch it with us buddy????
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> anyway @exar_kun will try to do notes
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> we are looking for note taker
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> (yeah yeah English, blah blah)
<tgBot1> <bhushanshah> @wayneoutthere, I've no problem with watching but yeah
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> we're doing our best to help with this
<tgBot1> <bhushanshah> Sorry, but I'm not only with this issue probably...
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> shoudl get better soon
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @bhushanshah, judging by size of language groups you might be right
<tgBot1> <bhushanshah> I mean I've no shame to admit that I still watch movies with subtitles.. even if my written English is far better.. English hearing is meh
<tgBot1> <dohbee> multiple people with different accents talking in english at the same time, is definitely hard to follow
<tgBot1> <dohbee> even for someone who is used to such things and is a native speaker
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @bhushanshah, yeah, it's no shame.  i teach ESL
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> but it's hard to find time that's all
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> but we're going to try to take notes, and get it published sooner
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> final reminder: if you can help with this, please ping us
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @bhushanshah, heh. I watched Agent Raghav a few weeks ago. it was hard to follow even with subtitles, because the spoken english didn't match the subtitles :)
<tgBot1> <XavierXX> I am now really thinking of trying out ubports as Lineage keeps getting stuck on the boot animation till i delete System/Data and reflash it so wich partitions will the ubports installer Format exactly and how's the performance on the oneplus one? And are all standard android apps supported in anbox?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> anbox support isn't ready yet
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i imagine some android apps won't like being confined
<tgBot1> <dohbee> installing ubports will replace all the data on your phone
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @dohbee, All of the Google ones 😂
<tgBot1> <XavierXX> So it will also format the sdcard/ media partition :(
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Stereofont, well, anything that really depends on push notifications or having a background service, are probably not going to work as well as they do on android
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @XavierXX, Dual boot is not a supported or reliable option. You cannot use TWRP
<tgBot1> <Dion> @dohbee, I agree
<tgBot1> <Dion> @dohbee, Yes I agree
<tgBot1> <Mark> There are several apps on my BQ E4.5 that I have never used and seem to be the same  as the ones that were part of the UT the phone originaly came with. I've not found a way to remove them but would like to. Reddit, Yahoo! Finance, 7 Digital and Weather Channel amongst others could all usefully be got rid of...
<tgBot1> <Mark> @Mark, scopes and apps
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> Are you still on the Canonical image?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Mark, If you open the OpenStore app and go to My Apps, click on the app you don't want and remove it in the dialog?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> some scopes were not removable (they were also not on your system, either). but you can just unfavorite them in dash scope management, and ignore them otherwise
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @dohbee, Thanks for explication, I was wondering why they are there whenever they do not work. That's it is. Thanks
<tgBot1> <dohbee> if Canonical has taken the smart scopes server offline, i would think those scopes should just disappear from phones too, maybe after a reboot
<tgBot1> <Mark> @dohbee, Cheers, I'd already unfavourited them but thought I'd ask as, although not an issue requiring the attention of our developers, it is a peculiar thing to have software I don't need and can't remove. I've been ignoring them since they came with the phone and was surprised to see them still included on OTA 2 and 3.
<tgBot1> <Mark> @Stereofont, Not that simple as Rodney has pointed out.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Mark, are you still on the canonical image? or on ubports?
<tgBot1> <Mark> @dohbee, Been on UBports image for a while now and it has been on all three OTAs.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> which ones are apps? my nexus5 has no network, so it can't hit the smart scopes server, which means i don't see them anyway
<tgBot1> <milkor73> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/4QrghZFY/file_3616.jpg
<tgBot1> <milkor73> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/l1Ud3cZA/file_3618.jpg
<tgBot1> <milkor73> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/Td4GLLq4/file_3620.jpg
<tgBot1> <Mark> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/TmbxZb0I/file_3622.png
<tgBot1> <milkor73> Also N5
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ok those are all scopes, not apps
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @dohbee, Yes scopes
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and yeah, the ones without icons are i guess, the smart scopes which are actually running on canonical server
<tgBot1> <milkor73> But reboot keep them like this, did not dessapear
<tgBot1> <Mark> @dohbee, As I say not wishing to distract anyone from important development.
<tgBot1> <milkor73> Me the same as Mark
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @milkor73, ok, maybe there is something cached then, or the server is halfway there
<tgBot1> <dohbee> really, the smart scopes stuff should probably get removed from ubports
<tgBot1> <PhoenixLandPirate> Open library doesnt have an icon on yours, yet it does on mine 🤔
<tgBot1> <Mark> @Mark, In case anyone wondered why I have the second SIM locked it is my work SIM and I'm not at work! I reboot and don't put in the SIM pin when requested. I'll put it on again on Monday morning :)
<tgBot1> <Mark> @PhoenixLandPirate, I noticed Milan has some icons I no longer have.
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @Mark, Smart idea lol
<tgBot1> leo10ui was added by: leo10ui
<tgBot1> <Mark> @Flohack, Partly battery saving as there is no mobile phone signal out here in the wilds of Scotland (a Femtocell on our 512kb/s maximum "broadband" gives a signal for my own SIM but my work is on a different network). No point leaving it hunting for a signal. Is the option of selecting different tones/rings for the different SIMs unavailable as it would need a BQ kernel rewrite to implement or is it something which may appear in the future?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Hello Teletubbies. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> how can I run Unity 8 from the ubports repository?
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> using the script?
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> which script?
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> https://github.com/ubports/unity8-desktop-install-tools
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> thanks
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Mark, Just a missing userspace feature
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> tested
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> unity 8 doesn't run very well uder kvm
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> will try latter with real hw installation on usb disk
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> graphics might be the issue
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Works okayish under kvm here
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> no to me
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> very slow, hard to hit things with the mouse
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> most apps only open window but don't do nothing
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> but this last is expected
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> I believe
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Mouse movement takes a bit to sync. I think a new qemu fixes that
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> hum
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> I running on 16.04
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> well I guess this deservs aniother try
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Move the mouse slowly across the vm window, to each edge
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> another day
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Then mouse should be ok
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> now I have a meeting
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> thks for the tip
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Browser doesn't work, because needs rebuilt against new qt
<tgBot1> <dohbee> But you can set up libertine with Firefox and it should work (until it crashes)
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> eheh
<tgBot1> <BrisPete> Having problems with Unity * on desktop in VirtualBox. Mouse difficult to control. It is a wireless mouse. Is wired likely to be more successful?
<tgBot1> <BrisPete> *Unity 8
<tgBot1> <DC7IA> What is the current state of 16.04?
#ubports 2018-01-07
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @BrisPete, not using virtualbox is likely to be more successful
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @DC7IA, still not a stable release
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @BrisPete, if you plug in a secondary usb mouse and configure the vm to pass it through though, it might work a little better
<tgBot1> <DC7IA> I mean: Will it come soon-ish? Or more like: 2019?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> I predict 6 months if Marius doesn't drink Monster and 3 months if he drinks it.
<tgBot1> <DC7IA> What will be different then?
<tgBot1> <Ern_st> The bill of Monster...
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i don't know how long it will be. i mean you can install 16.04 image right now if you want
<tgBot1> <dohbee> not everything works as well as in 15.04, but it's there
<tgBot1> <BrisPete> @dohbee, I'll give it another go tomorrow. Thanks for your suggestion.
<tgBot1> <per_sonne> @delijati, I do. It started exactly when I switched my canonical image bq e4.5 to ubports.
<tgBot1> <per_sonne> Usually lasted for 2 days with some usage. Now it can barely last a day. Battery drains even when idle.
<tgBot1> <Fabio7891> Hello team ! … About Whatsapp for Ubuntu Touch, have you tried to create a petition for the developers ?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Fabio7891, native whatsapp won't happen unless someone pays whatsapp a whole lot of cash (like a million dollars), or we get like 10 million users or something ridiculous
<tgBot1> <Fabio7891> Well, if Ubuntu Touch will be always tidy and easy to use, I think there are chance
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Better would be an open alternative that is superior to whatsapp
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> hi... so it looks like the right half of my N4 isn't responding at all... is this possible it's UT or is it 100% the digitizer/screen?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> I'm somewhat desperate so all ideas open :)
<tgBot1> <bhushanshah> @wayneoutthere, Install twrp touch recovery and see if touch works there.. if it does then it's UT.. if not.. rip digitizer, it was nice knowing ya
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> hmm
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> thanks... is that via cable?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> i guess... since it's dead?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> i was thinking about some 'power moves' lik ethat to try...
<tgBot1> <bhushanshah> Yeah reboot to bootloader, and then fastboot flash recovery <path to recovery>
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> ... hmm
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> i wonder if the installer would work?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> i'm rusty with adb stuff
<tgBot1> <bhushanshah> Or you can just boot the recovery inage instead of flashing it to not overwrite ubp recovery
<tgBot1> <bhushanshah> fastboot boot <path/to/twrp>
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> i don't mind overwriting... i guess. i can probably pull the data off with cable
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> like photos
<tgBot1> <Dion> Ubuntu Touch OS is damn not ready for real.
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> i've been using it for real for nearly a year so it's ready.  this might be my screen
<tgBot1> <Ern_st> @wayneoutthere, Did it fall ?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @Ern_st, no
<tgBot1> <Dion> Hiring Developers to complete OS like building team
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> sure with whose money?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> sounds graet
<tgBot1> <bhushanshah> @wayneoutthere, You don't need to overwrite data partition, it's completely untouched
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> oh, ok.
<tgBot1> <Dion> Free! Volunteers!
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> thanks...
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @Dion, oh maybe i misunderstood you.  we are a team of volunteers...
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> i thought you were saying 'this is not a good OS - we need to pay money and hire someone to fix it'
<tgBot1> <Ern_st> Most likely your are good to change the screen + digitalizer ... around 30 $ with a lot of fake on ebay :/
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> ... it's an N4
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> i'm not sure it's worth a new screen... even $30
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> i like it but..
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> $75 for an N5
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> exactly
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> hey will
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> It might be a good time
<tgBot1> <Dion> @wayneoutthere, Yes not good OS. There is a lot of work to do in long term.
<tgBot1> <Ern_st> @wayneoutthere, Yes correct ...
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @Dion, what makes you say it's not a good OS? i'm not attacking you just curious.  I love it
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Can you try switching channels? Can you get a bt mouse attached?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> i don't ahve BT mouse
<tgBot1> <Ern_st> @Crash_Burn, Not on a N4
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> i have a USB cable and a terminal though
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> heading to the install room .. :)
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> thanks @bhushanshah
<tgBot1> <Dion> @wayneoutthere, Lol! Sure!
<tgBot1> <Dion> There need to work on Ubuntu Touch SDK for app after will have completed OS.
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> i see yeah SDK is interesting topic.
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> clickable seems good
<tgBot1> <Dion> @wayneoutthere, Yes but little diffcult for some developers when bugs are appeared
<tgBot1> <Dion> Why not develop UT 16.04 on BQ M10 FHD? This is opportunity for UT fans and developers that can buy BQ products are still available to test or/and use. It is my opinion.
<tgBot1> <Dion> Wayne(out there)
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @Dion, Wasn't this very thing brought up in the Community Update today?
<tgBot1> <Dion> Nah.
<tgBot1> <Dion> (Sticker, 512x410) https://irc.ubports.com/uI7fbiUc/file_3623
<tgBot1> <xreactx> Is the keyboard issue resolved in 16.04
<tgBot1> <enriconia> @Fabio7891, Why are you so eager to use Whatsapp? I am living very well without it. If some people cannot understand why they should install the f-droid version of telegram instead of whatsapp, then I don't bother communicating with them at all :D
<tgBot1> <Aury88> @DiogoConstantino, You are wrong, itis not the real problem. OSM is not a service provider. You have turn-by-turn navigation on their website but it is thinked as a way to test the database and discover missing-wrong ways. The osm "policy" is only to make the database over with external services providers can base their services. So the problem is not their turn by turn navigation (it is not their, it came from implementation of external
<tgBot1> software:mapzen, osmr...) but the fact that you can't use osm website to implement services on your app. This is not only for the turn by turn engine, but also for the nominatim (search engine) and their tile services (map rendering)...the code is opensource so you can use what they have done, but you can't use their servers to implement them. the only thing you can use fron dei server is their DB
<tgBot1> dmitrywolf was added by: dmitrywolf
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @dmitrywolf, С рождеством! Merry Christmas
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> also welcome
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> be sure to join @ubports_ru for Russian discussions and @ubports_ot for off-topic stuff
<tgBot1> <Desipher> (Sticker, 512x300) https://irc.ubports.com/IGl1xeFH/file_3637
<tgBot1> <Desipher> sorry wrong chat
<tgBot1> <dmitrywolf> Hello, I have Nexus 4 currently with Kali Nethunter, I want to use device in style of single board computer, hook it up to ethernet adapter, install nodejs, python, go software with apt-get, will ubuntu give more performance over nethunter?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> nethunter runs within android iirc
<tgBot1> <dmitrywolf> yes
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> so native ubuntu will be more performant for sure
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> also it supports convergence (external monitor output and all that cool stuff)
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> apt-get can get a little tricky
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> you can't use it out of the box
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> as / is readonly (the fs is readonly)
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> you either need to remount it to rw (breaking ota updates) or use libertine containers
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> you can ever run GUI apps using libertine containers
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> like full featured IDEs
<tgBot1> <dmitrywolf> i have seen mention of small partition where apt-get packages is installed
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> i haven't unfortunately, ask @KrisJacewicz
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> he hacks ubports a lot
<tgBot1> <KrisJacewicz> @vanyasem, making rootfs writable does not break ota updates. it's the other way around. After ota update, all the custom changes made to your rootfs will be no longer.
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> yeah, that's been cleared here before. you can still do OTA updates even if you use apt. but sometimes OTA updates loses your apt changes/installations
<tgBot1> <dmitrywolf> Is docker works in ubuntu touch?
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> I guess if it has arm builds and support for 15.04?
<tgBot1> <dmitrywolf> Thank you all 😉
<tgBot1> <jarlathreidy> @Javacookies, Interesting. That's a lot less serious than what I believed. I might actually try it so. Id like to install MC and a few other CLI apps.
<tgBot1> <jarlathreidy> Can easily reinstall them after the OTAs.
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> just don't blame me if anything happens :P … I'm not 100% sure but that's based on my experience and some other people's opinion here ;)
<tgBot1> <jarlathreidy> I understand. Its up to me to research more. The only authority is the system itself :) I can afford the risk.
<tgBot1> <jarlathreidy> Thanks Kugi.
<tgBot1> <dmitrywolf> Tried to use https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/
<tgBot1> <dmitrywolf> look at ~/Library/Application\ Support/ubports/ubports-installer.log
<tgBot1> <dmitrywolf> there is clean password in there
<tgBot1> <dmitrywolf> please dont tell me that you sending this logs as bug reports 😄
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @dmitrywolf, Can you describe this a little more please? I do not understand what this means
<tgBot1> <dmitrywolf> My user password is written in logs as part of commands
<tgBot1> fankyBE was added by: fankyBE
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Welcome Simon! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @dmitrywolf, When you use the installer, your private password is written to a file as plain text, without that being made clear to you?
<tgBot1> <KrisJacewicz> @Stereofont, seriously, why not gksudo
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> https://twitter.com/costalesdev/status/949944025574006784?ref_src=twcamp%5Eshare%7Ctwsrc%5Em5%7Ctwgr%5Eemail%7Ctwcon%5E7046%7Ctwterm%5E0
<tgBot1> <fankyBE> @Stereofont, Thank you Lionelb. I was looking for your news channel which i found now in the tagged message. What channel is this one?
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> https://plus.google.com/+MarcosCostales/posts/Nzt2dFXEUHr
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @fankyBE, This is the big, main group about UBports. There are also language-based groups
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @fankyBE, Is there a reason you were looking specifically for a 'news' channel?
<tgBot1> <nanu_c> @bhdouglass $ clickable launch … Multiple devices attached
<tgBot1> <nanu_c> $ clickable devices … UA000784 - Aquaris E5 HD Ubuntu Edition
<tgBot1> <fankyBE> @Stereofont, Of course. I heard rumors about a port for Oneplus 3 and would love to read some news about that. Since i use Ubuntu on my laptop, anbox is an interesting theme for me anyway.
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @fankyBE, Marius G has got a long way with that. An 'official' release will probably not be far away
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> A very rough test version of Anbox is about to be made available but it runs on UT 16.04, which is quite experiment al and haphazard still
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> If you have two devices, it might be fun to follow progress on a device that you don't need
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> If you have only one device, wise to leave well alone
<tgBot1> <dmitrywolf> Can't find manual install instructions, gui installer don't work for me
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @dmitrywolf, Join the Welcome Room from the button in a welcome message link
<tgBot1> <dmitrywolf> There is unclosed pull req that affect macOS, but from logs seems like bundled adb just dont see fastboot device
<tgBot1> <fankyBE> @Stereofont, I'm very pleased to hear that. I have multiple devices but op3 is my daily driver. Maybe that will change when UT will be available for that device.
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @fankyBE, Maybe you have a compatible device, like a Nexus 4 or 5?
<tgBot1> <fankyBE> @Stereofont, Before the OP3 i was into Keyboards and had some Blackberrys with BBOS10 and Android. Is there a german channel too? I read about it, but cold not find.
<tgBot1> <nfsprodriver> @mariogrip Any idea, how to fix the kernels for the remaining devices (e.g. N5) after dropping device-files? Would like to help.
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @fankyBE, http://t.me/UBports_Deutsch
<tgBot1> <fankyBE> @Stereofont, Thank you very much.
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @fankyBE, Nexus 5 can be quite inexpensive for 'play'
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Also 2013 N7 tablets
<tgBot1> <fankyBE> @Stereofont, That's a great idea. Are there differences between a tablet or a smartphone version of ubuntu touch?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @fankyBE, The tablet cant make calls 😂😂😂
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Same version
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Then you have a tablet too…
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> BQ FHD is still possible to get bit around €230
<tgBot1> <fankyBE> @Stereofont, I had a tablet which can actually do calls. 😉 Unfortunately it does not boot anymore.
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> N7 LTE can I suppose
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> A big phone so not very presidential 🤡
<tgBot1> <fankyBE> @Stereofont, No, it was a Asus Phonepad 7 with Intel chip.
<tgBot1> <nfsprodriver> @nfsprodriver, Ah, now I see: The ubuntu-overlay isn't included yet (correctly) to hammerhead.
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> I mean N7 LTE runs UT
<tgBot1> <fankyBE> @Stereofont, 👍
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> 2012 N7 is useless
<tgBot1> <fankyBE> @Stereofont, How can you tell whether a Nexus 7 is from 2012, 2013 or even 2017?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> It is in the build information
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> On EBay may not be reliable
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> There are 2012, Wifi and LTE
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> @KrisJacewicz Hello man, I wanted to know if there is any chance to install Synergy without libertine container (I have the N5 where libertine doesnt work) so I can use it to control stuff server-client side
<tgBot1> <KrisJacewicz> well, I guess you saw me running Synergy on my phone, so I didn't use libertine, I don't even have libertine installed, so yes
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Yeah I saw it
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> but with xfce lol
<tgBot1> <KrisJacewicz> however, I did use chroot, for a simple reason that Synergy does not knwo mir and can't intgrate with it
<tgBot1> <KrisJacewicz> yes xfce, also with mate
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> ok I understand
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> so step by step
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> I want to do it with 1.8.8
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> I will have to build the binaries?
<tgBot1> <KrisJacewicz> yes and also there are some problems that I had to take care of (will soon publish everything on my blog), like the mouse cursor would not be visible at all
<tgBot1> <KrisJacewicz> @malditobastardo, yes, unless you know where to download binareis from ;)
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> ok I better just wait for you :)
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Actually there is a page
<tgBot1> <KrisJacewicz> I will publish this either next weekend or the one after. Becasue I have a biztrip coming up to China again and not sure how it will fuck up my schedule
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> https://www.brahma.world/synergy-stable-builds/
<tgBot1> <KrisJacewicz> then you can just get compiled version
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> I understand. But this will mean running without a gui right?
<tgBot1> <KrisJacewicz> ah yes, I did not run synergy with gui on ARM, because I was building from sources and gui was not included. I will make simple GUI for this in ATU app though.
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Great, thank you a lot
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> and yeah, I am running without the gui too in the pi3
<tgBot1> <KrisJacewicz> yes I have my amd64 Ubuntu laptop, my pi3 and my 2 UT phones all setup as one wide desktop (4 devices) with Synergy :D
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> pffff
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> exactly that is what I want to do lol
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Thank you Kris
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> I will wait for your blog update
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> :)
<tgBot1> <KrisJacewicz> the synergy is especially great when you use Nexus5 with slimport to display desktop on an external monitor. And in that situation running XFCE or Mate is really super nice, especially if you also are running mate on pi
<tgBot1> <KrisJacewicz> and since synergy can also be mixed with Windows and OSX, so it's yet another alternative to converged experience
<tgBot1> <KrisJacewicz> the shared clipboard is really an awesome feature, you copy/paste content between your synergy-connected devices, and you can browse on laptop with plenty of RAM, than copy/paste code (or whatever you need) to the UT and run there
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> I see, thats awesome
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> the only issue is that its only for 2.0 hehe
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> it would be great to have someting like that implemented in ATU :P
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> Fwd from DanChapman: Finally got around to doing it https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/libertine-scope.ubuntu 😊
<tgBot1> <bhdouglass> @nanu_c, That's a bug, it's been fixed but the launchpad build servers have been down for a while so the fix hasn't been able to get into the ppa yet. To get around that just run `clickable -S <device serial number>`. The serial number in your case is UA000784
<tgBot1> <bhdouglass> @bhdouglass, Or you can download the latest version from GitHub: https://github.com/bhdouglass/clickable/releases/tag/v3.0.0
<tgBot1> <dmitrywolf> Well, I replace Kali nethunter with Ubuntu Touch and did sysbench, unfortune result, Ubuntu touch slower.
<tgBot1> <dmitrywolf> ```
<tgBot1> <dmitrywolf> KALI NETHUNTER  …     VS UBUNTU TOUCH  … sysbench --num-threads=1 --test=cpu --cpu-max-prime=2000 run … 13.5117s … 17.2388s … sysbench --num-threads=2 --test=cpu --cpu-max-prime=2000 run … 6.8304s … 9.2018s … Maximum prime number checked in CPU test: 2000 … 3.4598s … 4.6580s … sysbench --num-threads=8 --test=cpu --cpu-max-prime=2000 run … 3.4469s … 4.4559s … sysbench --test=memory --memory-block-size=1M --memory-total
<tgBot1> 1750.02 ops/sec … sysbench --test=memory --memory-block-size=1M --memory-total-size=512M run … 2666.44 MB/sec … 2574.93 MB/sec
<tgBot1> <samzn> huh
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Stereofont, I don't think it has voice support. Only data
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, On osx? That's not how to do things there.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @dmitrywolf, That is a pretty serious bug. Please open an issue on gh if you haven't already
<tgBot1> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, off course I did not meant osx, the installer can hacve a conditional directive to choose gksudo on linux, or even just ceck if /usr/bin/gksudo is available, and use it then only, that will compile also on osx
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @KrisJacewicz, do you know how make the mate/XFCE run in fullscreen? the top panel is still visible when running via xmir :)
<tgBot1> <KrisJacewicz> @Javacookies, no I don't sorry. I still want to see the top bar, but if you don't wish to see it, I don't know how to do it
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, It should use policykit on Linux, but the point was someone was asking for help on Mac, and you just plainly suggested to use gksudo. It's not helpful
<tgBot1> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, I see, my appologies, I did not notice the person was on osx
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @KrisJacewicz, okay, I wanted a full experience but oh well, not really a problem :) thanks
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @dohbee, Ah okay. Seems a waste
<tgBot1> <KrisJacewicz> @Javacookies, the way I see it is that if you start xfce on the screen of your phone, then seeing the top bar server a purpose. And if you send the xfce session to a remote display, than you send it without the top bar anyways.  … The tricky part is if you want to use Synergy, because then, the cursor will never reach the top bar. I personally like this, because I don't need to worry that my mouse pointer will trigger one of UT's touch gestu
<tgBot1> like app switch etc. That is annoying if it happens without your intention. And if I want to trigger it, I just use my finger on the touchscreen.
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @dmitrywolf, Remember that UT is still 15.04. Rather old
<tgBot1> <dmitrywolf> Linux ubuntu-phablet 3.4.0-7-mako #1-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Thu Sep 3 15:30:20 UTC 2015 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux … Linux kali 3.4.0-nethunter-mako-2.1 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jul 30 18:27:30 EDT 2016 armv7l GNU/Linux
<tgBot1> <mileskjeller> @fankyBE, the 2012 has a textured back
<tgBot1> <mileskjeller> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/fwHARQZ0/file_3639.jpg
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> "Nexus" is vertical in 2013 ;)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> 2012 is Tegra
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Fwd from DC7IA: Does anyone know how I can setup a second Telegram account? I don't see where I shall put the verification code.
<tgBot1> <fankyBE> Thank you all for those hints.
<tgBot1> <fankyBE> I saw some offers for a 2012 N7 titled as the new one. 😒
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @fankyBE, Buyer beware
<tgBot1> <Jorge> What do you plan to do with the Ubuntu-SDK?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Jorge, Maintaining it would be a huge project. We don't have resources on that scale
<tgBot1> <mimecar> The idea is to work on using 16.04 to "remove" the SDK?
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> How could you remove the SDK when the platform needs pretty much everything in it apart from the IDE and it's tools? The SDK is more than just qtcreator 😉
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> Sure some parts are likely to be put on the back burner / left to die but most of it will carry on being maintained one way or another
<tgBot1> <JBBgameich> The qml / cpp libraries will probably be still developed and click packages can be built using clickable
<tgBot1> <Jorge> @DanChapman, I think the same
<tgBot1> <dohbee> most of what the whole "SDK" is, needs to be removed, really
<tgBot1> <dohbee> some of the things only a couple people at canonical even understood the code for. it's not great
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @dohbee, out of curiosity which things were these that you recall?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @DanChapman, unfortunately some are things that are needed (or at least will need replacements that work as well)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> dbus-cpp, location-service, trust service stuff, oxide is of course very difficult to maintain
<tgBot1> <dohbee> online-accounts is something i'd get rid of. it's extraneous and rife with problems that must be solved externally anyway
<tgBot1> <BlueKenny> hey, does the keyboard now work on devel/16.04 Bacon and FP2 ?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> @popescu_sorin so what's the story with that Desktop Apps program? I take it you uploaded it to Openstore to make it available there, and switched the sources to the newer one so it can build the container without errors, is that correct and is there anything else in this version?
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @TartanSpartan it was me who uploaded it and it's just a scope to launch apps installed in libertine. I fixed the libertine sources a little while ago and should have been sorted with OTA-3
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, libertine in ota3 was already fixed to use old-releases for building containers i though
<tgBot1> <dohbee> the libertine scope doesn't provide container management features either i don't think. it's just to launch apps
<tgBot1> <dohbee> oh well dan replied too :)
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @dohbee, All great examples! especially the trust service.. always seemed like some mythical thing to me
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @DanChapman, the trust prompts stuff is way too complicated.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Thanks guys, good to know.
<tgBot1> Mike was added by: Mike
<rawf> Hello. I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu Touch onto a oneplus one. I'm using the ubports installer. Can anyone help?
<tgBot1> <Dion> @dohbee, Tell UBports team
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Mike, Hello Mike. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Rawf we have Telegram group for support but it isn't linked to irc
<tgBot1> <dmitrywolf> @dmitrywolf, updated tests for 14.04 … I though i would get never kernel bu it is same
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @dmitrywolf, No, android kernel will stay the same because of binary blob drivers. that's how android based devices work
<tgBot1> <jonny> @BlueKenny, On FP2 16.04 does not even boot currently.
<tgBot1> <dmitrywolf> (Photo, 1280x308) https://irc.ubports.com/W7RFVo0G/file_3641.jpg
<tgBot1> <dmitrywolf> sensorservice heavy usage, is it ok ?
<rawf> The UBports installer wants me to reboot into "bootloader mode". Is this the same as fastboot mode?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Rawf it is a poor description. Answer is yes
<tgBot1> <Daniel> I'm thinking about getting an Ubuntu Tablet. I guess there are some different versions of the M10 floating around, right? Does Ubuntu work on all of them?
<tgBot1> <Dion> @Daniel, M10 FHD and HD
<tgBot1> <Daniel> @Dion, And they don't have any hardware revisions which might block installation?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @dmitrywolf, What does 200% use mean?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I recommend the FHD because the 16GB on the HD can be a little cramping sometimes, even with the up-to-64GB Micro SD card for file storage.
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Daniel, I flashed UT to a FHD running Android
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> https://www.phoronix.com/forums/forum/software/distributions/999642-ubports-is-making-progress-with-unity-8-on-the-desktop … I don't think anyone posted this earlier. Apologies if I missed it.
<tgBot1> <Dion> @TartanSpartan, 👌 👍
<tgBot1> <Daniel> OK, thanks. So I#ll go hunting for an FHD
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Daniel, BQ may have some in Clearance on their website
<tgBot1> <Dion> @Stereofont, UT 16.04 is not available for BQ M10. You can experiment if you want to.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> It will be in time though right?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Xenial for FHD I mean?
<tgBot1> <Dion> @Daniel, UT 16.04 is not available for BQ M10. You can experiment if you want to.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Stereofont, It means 100% x 2 cores
<tgBot1> <Dion> @TartanSpartan, Xenial (16.04)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Dion, err? yes it is. https://system-image.ubports.com/ubports-touch/16.04/devel/
<tgBot1> <Dion> @dohbee, Stable?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> not yet. 16.04 is not available as stable on any device
<tgBot1> <dohbee> hence the "devel"
<tgBot1> <Daniel> @Stereofont, Indeed. They even have the Ubuntu Edition.  Is here any advantage over the Android version? i mean, I have to flash it anyway to get the ubports image.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Daniel, you don't have to muck about with repartitioning if it's already got ubuntu on it
<tgBot1> <Dion> @dohbee, Exactly. Thanks for clarifying.
<tgBot1> Nilsonlinux was added by: Nilsonlinux
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Daniel, Cost?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Nilsonlinux, Hello Nilson. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> <Daniel> @Stereofont, 279,90€ for the ubuntu version, the android version is not available. But it is 16 GB
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Daniel, You checked clearance/reconditioned?
<tgBot1> <Daniel> And wifi only
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ebay?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Rare. A German company has some stock I think
<tgBot1> <Daniel> I'm sure I'll find one. I'd like to get the version with LTE
<tgBot1> <Daniel> Thank you very much and have a good night!
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Stereofont, I mean the section on BQ website
<tgBot1> <Daniel> Only on the portuguese website, not on the german one. Does the version with 4G (MediaTek MT8783) also work or is it only HD/FHD
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> In the official Spanish there is a refurbished fhd for like 180€ with UT
<tgBot1> <Daniel> Sorry, should this discussion go to the OT-channel?
<tgBot1> <neothethird> @malditobastardo, hd or fhd?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Daniel, It is of general interest, so fine here I think
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @malditobastardo, Lots more in that category on the Spanish site
<tgBot1> <neothethird> @Daniel, why? what's more about ubuntu touch than buying a device with ubuntu touch?
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/DwsqWo4a/file_3643.jpg
<tgBot1> <Daniel> OK. On https://www.bq.com/en/aquaris-m10 there are three devices. HD, FHD and 4G. Am I right to think the 4G will not work?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @neothethird, +1 😂
<tgBot1> <neothethird> @Daniel, 4g won't work
<tgBot1> <Daniel> Damn
<tgBot1> <neothethird> and getting ubuntu touch on the one that ships with android is possible, but painful
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @malditobastardo, They have a sense of humour too
<tgBot1> <Daniel> OK, so my take-home message is: Daniel, get the FHD with ubuntu preinstalled.
<tgBot1> <neothethird> Or the HD
<tgBot1> <neothethird> both work
<tgBot1> <Daniel> OK, then I'm off. Thank you and have a good night!
<tgBot1> <neothethird> \o good night to you, too
<tgBot1> <Lukas Wolfskin> @DanChapman, Hey Dan. This has nothing to do with what I'm replying to... I just want to get your attention. I'm part of a private organization using an exchange server. When I attempted to set up a mailbox with dekko, it defaulted to imap and smtp, which are disallowed by my administrator for security reasons. When I set it up on android, it took longer to detect my settings, and there were several external rules I had to allow from the ser
<tgBot1> imposed on my device. I have the exchange address, and my user access info... But dekko has no place for the input.
<tgBot1> <Lukas Wolfskin> All other email accounts, including office365 work well; though, I had to set up imap and smtp settings.
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Lukas Wolfskin, You can get attention with a ping. Just do @jabberwocky to get the attention of Jabberwocky
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Phew. There was one 😨
<tgBot1> <dohbee> dekko on android?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dekkosecure.Dekko looks like something else :(
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> Yeah not the same dekko. They appeared on android/windows about 6 months after i first released Dekko. We've had discussions regarding the name 😊
<tgBot1> <dohbee> heh
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @mileskjeller, that's mine...
<tgBot1> <mileskjeller> @wayneoutthere, Hmm?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> meaning... ihave that same N7 and I want to UT it ...but apparently I can't
<tgBot1> <mileskjeller> Yeah, I don't think UT supports the 2012 model
<tgBot1> <mileskjeller> I'm running a SlimKat variant called "Autodroid" on mine
<tgBot1> <mileskjeller> it's just a media box
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> dang. i keep hoping.  not sure why haha
<tgBot1> <dohbee> 2012 nexus 7 is good for snow shoes
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> haha
<tgBot1> <mileskjeller> very old hardware with a lot of bugs
<tgBot1> <mileskjeller> less than the 2013 though
<tgBot1> <mileskjeller> I traded my 2012 in for a 2013, and the 2013 got the bootloop of death
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> oh..haha.  i'll make a point to let it go
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> my N4 died yesterday. i'm in a bad state :(
<tgBot1> <mileskjeller> so I returned it and got my 2012 back ,lol
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> but working on solutions
<tgBot1> <mileskjeller> Yeah, my old N4 kicked the bucket a few months ago, think it's the battery
<tgBot1> <mileskjeller> so got a new one coming
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> yeah.. digitizer
<tgBot1> <JBBgameich> @wayneoutthere, I'm not sure, but I think someone ported Halium to it
<tgBot1> <JBBgameich> So you may be able to install xenial on it quite soon
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @JBBgameich, wha?  weird... we need to see if there is a way to bridge these group gaps better
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> is there a "nEws channel' for halium where I can just get the stuff that matters... like this?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> ok gotta jet... but yeah .. Halium super important (don't tell @bhushanshah I said that! )
<tgBot1> <JBBgameich> I created a devices repository on GitHub where we can include all supported devices, but many already ported ones are still missing there
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> (we're supposed to always fight)
<tgBot1> <JBBgameich> GitHub.com/Halium/project management/issues is probably the best page to look for ports
<tgBot1> <JBBgameich> Oh no, sorry. It looks like he ported the 2013 Edition. ..
<tgBot1> mdsoleman was added by: mdsoleman
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Any helium working port or close to be working?
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Halium
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> With UT
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Hi @mdsoleman! I'm part of the UBports Welcome Team. Please look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot1> <Lukas Wolfskin> @Stereofont, Thanks,Lionel
<tgBot1> <Lukas Wolfskin> @DanChapman, Sooo, what data can I provide, or assistance, to address the exchange Issue? BTW, I didn't mean dekko on android... I meant the native android mail/exchange app... But I'm guessing you've deduced that already.
<tgBot1> <Lukas Wolfskin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0BIYG7Vm/file_3646
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i didn't think dekko supported exchange?
<rawf> Where can I manually download ubuntu touch images?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> the image server is system-image.ubports.com but they are not like normal android roms. you can't just copy them into twrp to flash them
<rawf> Thanks. Is it not possible to flash them via fastboot?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> what os are you flashing from?
<rawf> I'm running debian
<tgBot1> <dohbee> the installer supports flashing from fastboot (which it does by booting the ubuntu recovery, and then flashing the OS from the recovery)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ok, i don't know if it's packaged in debian, you can try ubuntu-device-flash
<tgBot1> <dohbee> the source is from https://launchpad.net/goget-ubuntu-touch so you can build it if not there (it's in golang)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i guess it would probably be better to understand what exactly isn't working for you though
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but right now i kind of really need to get some food
<tgBot1> <dohbee> good luck
<rawf> thanks.
